# News - Sacred 2: Fallen Angel: Sacred 2 setzt wie Spore auf den Kopierschutz SecuROM



## System (10. September 2008)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,659425


----------



## Grikschat (10. September 2008)

Och nööö,nicht schon wieder Securom.


----------



## lenymo (10. September 2008)

Hmmm der Kopierschutz von Spore ist schon seit geraumer Zeit geknackt (schon vor dem offiziellem Release). 
Vielleicht sollten die sich bei Sacred eine andere wirkungslose Maßnahme einfallen lassen die ehrlichen Käufer zu foppen.


----------



## Homerclon (10. September 2008)

*Hinzugefügt zur Liste "Auf keinen Fall kaufen": Sacred 2*

Spore gibts auch schon als Raubkopie im Netz.
Damit werden nur die Käufer bestraft.


----------



## Alf1507 (10. September 2008)

*AW:*

Hmm. Ist heute "Tag der SecuROM-Meldungen"?


----------



## zebder (10. September 2008)

*AW:*

Also Grafik gefällt mir ganz gut, dennoch glaub ich das man irgendwann einfach nicht mehr solche Rollenspiele sehen kann, denn nach unzähligen klick und Tod hängt mir einfach die Zunge zum Hals heraus, ich werde mir dieses Spiel nichtmal runterladen weil ich sonst total abgesättigt wäre von dieser art Rollenspiele und dann kein Diablo 3 mehr zoggen könnte ohne zu brechen.

PS.:Warum versuchen die es überhaupt noch mit Kopierschutz, n paar kleine Programme umgehen diese logger,
wenn dann würde ich mal physisch was an den DVD`s ändern, es sei denn die bekommen kohlen von secuROM,
damit sie uns den Namen ins Gesicht pressen.
Gut ich hoffe nur nur das Sacred 2 nicht besser wird als Diablo 3, sonst bin ich angeschissen.


----------



## Beatnicker20 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. Lesen die Hersteller und Publisher nicht auch nur einmal dieses oder andere Foren? Marktforschung scheint in diesem Industriezweig schlichtweg nicht zu existieren.*



			
				Homerclon am 10.09.2008 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> *Hinzugefügt zur Liste "Auf keinen Fall kaufen": Sacred 2*
> 
> Spore gibts auch schon als Raubkopie im Netz.
> Damit werden nur die Käufer bestraft.


----------



## NYC (10. September 2008)

*AW:*

Lest doch erst mal die Meldung im Forum. Der Kopierschutz läuft anders als bei Score.


----------



## Argonaut1256 (10. September 2008)

*AW:*

Fuer jedem, dem es nicht zu viel ist, mal ein Wort mehr zu erfassen als nur Securom, der kann sich die komplette und orginale Pressemitteilung auch im offiziellem Forum anschauen. Wer hier rumtrollt gegen die Implementierung einer Softwareloesung, sollte nochmal darueber nachdenken. Fuer alle Interessierten:
http://forum.sacred-game.com/showthread.php?p=589966


----------



## nikiburstr8x (10. September 2008)

*AW:*

"Ascaron möchte alle potentiellen Kunden zur Diskussion über den Kopierschutz ins offizielle Forum unter www.sacred2.com einladen."

Wenigstens machen sie sich Gedanken bezüglich des Feedbacks der potenziellen Käufer


----------



## Trancemaster (10. September 2008)

*AW:*

Komisch, bei den "No-CD" Dingern braucht man den Datenträger auch nie im Laufwerk...


----------



## sPEEDy75 (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				NYC am 10.09.2008 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Lest doch erst mal die Meldung im Forum. Der Kopierschutz läuft anders als bei Score.



ja besser ist es aber auch nicht. 

Möchte ein Käufer das Spiel auf einem dritten Rechner installieren, muss er zuvor eine der zwei anderen Lizenzen zurückgeben und kann somit den Code erneut freischalten. Dies kann online erfolgen.

Im Falle eines defekten Rechners kann die Deinstallation auch durch den Kundenservice erfolgen, sofern das original Handbuch mit dem aufgedruckten Code vorliegt. Je ein Bauteil kann problemlos ausgetauscht werden.

Selbstverständlich wird gewährleistet, dass die Aktivierungsserver die nächsten Jahre funktionieren. Bei jedem Spielstart wird offline geprüft, ob es sich tatsächlich um denselben Rechner wie zurzeit der Registrierung handelt. Solange das der Fall ist, ist eine Installation nur einmal notwendig. Sollte der Spieler vorhaben den Rechner auszutauschen, ist eine 
Deinstallation des Spiels und eine Aktivierung mit einem neuen Code notwenig.

Der ehrliche Käufer ist wieder der Depp, danke ohne mich, wieder ein Spiel weniger auf der Liste.


----------



## DeVan90 (10. September 2008)

*AW:*

Wenn sich ab sofort 2 Leute das selbe Spiel teilen können verschenken sie ja richtig viel Kohle. So ein Blödsinn ...


----------



## drexen (10. September 2008)

*AW:*

Hatte ja schon echt Befürchtungen das die Spiele die nächsten Monat kommen meinen geldbeutel zu stark schrumpfen lassen.
Auch gut dank SecuROM fällt Sacred 2 dann damit raus.


----------



## Argonaut1256 (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				drexen am 10.09.2008 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte ja schon echt Befürchtungen das die Spiele die nächsten Monat kommen meinen geldbeutel zu stark schrumpfen lassen.
> Auch gut dank SecuROM fällt Sacred 2 dann damit raus.



Securom bietet nur ein Framework, die Umsetzung liegt beim Spiele-Hersteller... Schade, dass es so viele unbelehrbare Menschen gibt...


----------



## ChristianeClarenbach (10. September 2008)

*AW:*

Hi,

Der DRM ist speziell für Sacred 2 modifiziert. Wir haben besonders auf Kundenfreundlichkeit Wert gelegt und er ist eben nicht genau der selbe wie bei anderen Spielen. Aus dem Zusammenhang heraus genommene Quotes werfen ein falsches Bild darauf.

Es ist uns wichtig Eure Stimme zu hören und wir möchten die ehrlichen Spieler eben gerade nicht bestrafen. Zum Beispiel lässt sich alles ganz bequem automatisch oder auch per email oder webtool regeln, so das teure Hotlines den Kunden erspart bleiben. 

Bitte einmal die komplette Liste lesen.  Wir haben uns wirklich Gedanken darüber gemacht um eine optimale Lösung zu finden und beantworten all Eure Bedenken sehr gerne im Sacred-Forum.

Viele Grüße, Christiane


----------



## Celica26 (10. September 2008)

*RE*

Ich weiss echt nicht mehr was los ist den Firmen die werden den Kampf mit den Release Groups eh nicht gewinnen es wird immer JEDER Kopierschutz sofort, später oder noch später geknackt werden.   

Das ist genauso wie mit den DVD Video Kopierschutzmaßnahmen die soweit gehen das normale DVD Player diese nicht mehr abspielen können. In diesem Falle wird die Filmindustrie den Kampf gegen SlySoft und An**vd auch nicht gewinnen. Lieber mal auf die Qualität und die Preise achten...das gilt für die Spiele und Filmindustrie.

Das ist echt nur noch lächerliche Kundenärgerei. Aber wenn sie meinen...


----------



## Gilthanaz (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				ChristianeClarenbach am 10.09.2008 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Der DRM ist speziell für Sacred 2 modifiziert. Wir haben besonders auf Kundenfreundlichkeit Wert gelegt und er ist eben nicht genau der selbe wie bei anderen Spielen. Aus dem Zusammenhang heraus genommene Quotes werfen ein falsches Bild darauf.



Kundenfreundlich wäre, gar kein Kopierschutz. Drakensang hab ich wieder zurückgegeben - Kopierschutz hat mit meinem Laufwerk Probleme gehabt, und meine Savegames zerschossen. Das wars für mich:

NIE wieder ein Spiel mit Kopierschutz! Dann grabe ich lieber meine alten Spiele auf Floppies aus und spiele zum x-ten mal X-COM (alle Teile) durch, bevor ich noch einen Cent für ein Spiel ausgebe, das meine Rechte auf Privatkopie meine legal erworbenen Datenträgers beschneidet, vielleicht noch meine Spielstände zerstört, oder gar einen sch... Kopierschutz-"treiber" installieren will.

Übrigens: So gut wie alle Spiele sind sowieso drei Tage nach erscheinen irgendwo zum saugen (ich kaufe meine Spiele alle, btw), und der Kopierschutz ist weg. Warum wird der Dreck überhaupt noch lizensiert? Das macht doch wirtschaftlich auch keinen Sinn, außer man will einfach nur Kunden ärgern und absichtlich weniger Umsatz machen.

Edit:
Ahja, und Sacred 1 war so grottenschlecht, das ich es nach 30 Minuten ins Regal gestellt, und nie wieder gespielt habe. Wenn Sacred 2 nicht um Welten besser ist, sollte man sowieso die Finger davon lassen, egal ob Kopierschutz oder nicht.


----------



## zebder (10. September 2008)

*AW:*

Ha HA es ist denen wichtig komentare zu hören, aber wenn sich diese gegen den kopierschutz richten und sacred 2 , obwohl ich klar formuliert habe warum ich sacred 2 nicht kaufen möchte, noch nicht mal runter laden werde, wird mein komentar
einfach gelöscht, ich habe noch nichtmal schimpf wörter benutzt , nichts, also das ist eine richtig miese tour und unsympathisch, echt ey


----------



## Argonaut1256 (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				zebder am 10.09.2008 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ha HA es ist denen wichtig komentare zu hören, aber wenn sich diese gegen den kopierschutz richten und sacred 2 , obwohl ich klar formuliert habe warum ich sacred 2 nicht kaufen möchte, noch nicht mal runter laden werde, wird mein komentar
> einfach gelöscht, ich habe noch nichtmal schimpf wörter benutzt , nichts, also das ist eine richtig miese tour und unsympathisch, echt ey



Welcher Kommentar wurde wo geloescht?


----------



## McDrake (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				zebder am 10.09.2008 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ha HA es ist denen wichtig komentare zu hören, aber wenn sich diese gegen den kopierschutz richten und sacred 2 , obwohl ich klar formuliert habe warum ich sacred 2 nicht kaufen möchte, noch nicht mal runter laden werde, wird mein komentar
> einfach gelöscht, ich habe noch nichtmal schimpf wörter benutzt , nichts, also das ist eine richtig miese tour und unsympathisch, echt ey


Wie meinen?


----------



## Gilthanaz (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Argonaut1256 am 10.09.2008 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Welcher Kommentar wurde wo geloescht?



Ich nehme an, seine Kritik im Sacred2 Forum.


----------



## Argonaut1256 (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Gilthanaz am 10.09.2008 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Argonaut1256 am 10.09.2008 14:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das glaube ich nicht...


----------



## Raptor (10. September 2008)

*AW: RE*

Auch ein Spiel was ich nicht kaufen werden. Und für die die meinen das der Kopierschutz ja so toll ist und auch gar nicht schlimm, dann schaut mal auf wikipedia:
"Wegen der von SecuROM verwendeten Technik wird der Kopierschutz vom Programm RootkitRevealer von Microsoft (ehemals von Sysinternals) teilweise als Rootkit eingestuft.". Securom greift tief ins System ein und kann im schlimmsten Fall den eigenen Rechner angreifbar machen oder zu instabilität des Betriebsystems führen. Wozu soll ich mir sowas auf meinen Rechner bringen, wenn der Kopierschutz spätestens nach 4 Wochen eh wieder gecrackt ist. Wie schon einige andere hier gesagt haben ist solch ein Kopierschutz nur verarsche für den Kunden weil er der Dumme ist. Er hat tiefgreifende Eingriffe in sein System während der Benutzer der gecrackten Version diese Eingriffe nicht hat.


----------



## CreechNB (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				ChristianeClarenbach am 10.09.2008 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Der DRM ist speziell für Sacred 2 modifiziert. Wir haben besonders auf Kundenfreundlichkeit Wert gelegt und er ist eben nicht genau der selbe wie bei anderen Spielen. Aus dem Zusammenhang heraus genommene Quotes werfen ein falsches Bild darauf.
> 
> ...



Ich gebe zu, ich bin eh kein potentieller Sacred 2 Käufer, das Genre interessiert mich einfach nicht, trotzdem muss ich mal kurz meinen Senf abgeben.
Ein Kopierschutz, der sich auf meinem PC installiert ist für mich immer ein Problem. Zuletzt hatte ich dieses Magengrummeln bei Mass Effect. Dabei habe ich nichts gegen die Absicht "sein Produkt" zu schützen, ich habe nur Probleme damit anscheinend wirkungslose Systeme zu nutzen. Bisher wurde doch noch jeder Kopierschutz geknackt. Manchmal dauerte es etwas länger (was sich auch in den Verkaufszahlen bemerkbar machte), oftmals passierte es jedoch bereits vor dem Release. Unterm Strich bleibt das schlechte Gefühl, für viel Geld die schlechtere Version bekommen zu haben, weil die Raubkopierer einfach weniger Probleme und weniger ungewollte Software im Systemhintergrund haben. Der Vergleich hinkt (da der Sacred 2 Kopierschutz wirklich angenehmere Konditionen hat), aber Spore ist das aktuellste und beste Beispiel. Der Schutz bringt nichts, gängelt die ehrlichen Käufer, und trotzdem verkauft sich das Spiel ziemlich gut (sogar trotz der durchwachsenen Qualität des Spiels). Ohne SecuROM hätten sich EA Lizenz- und Supportgebühren sparen können, hätten vermutlich an ein paar Einheiten mehr verkauft (reine Spekulation) und hätten sich nicht den Zorn der Spieler auf sich gezogen.
Ich hatte schon fast vergessen wie schön eine Welt ohne DRM war, erst Sins of a Solar Empire hat es mir wieder gezeigt. Keine Installationsprobleme, auf Laptop und Desktop installiert (tolle Idee von Ascaron das auch zu unterstützen), keine CD/DVD im Laufwerk. Herrlich. Das Spiel hat sich übrigens auch verkauft.


----------



## Rabowke (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				zebder am 10.09.2008 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> obwohl ich klar formuliert habe warum ich sacred 2 nicht kaufen möchte, noch nicht mal runter laden werde, wird mein komentar
> einfach gelöscht,


Der Teil mit dem "noch nicht mal runter laden werde" ist echt putzig.
Sowas hätte ich hier auch gelöscht, weil, mal ehrlich: wer ist bitte so "bekloppt" und posaunt in einem offiziellen Forum, dass er sich Spiele runterlädt bzw. erklärt dort (!), warum er es sich nicht runterladen würde.



> ich habe noch nichtmal schimpf wörter benutzt , nichts, also das ist eine richtig miese tour und unsympathisch, echt ey


Hausrecht? Wie gesagt, der Grund könnte gewesen sein, dass du erzählt hast, das du Spiele herunterladen würdest.


----------



## XIII13 (10. September 2008)

*AW:*

Ein Spiel weniger auf meine Liste.


----------



## zebder (10. September 2008)

*AW:*

Kann ich jetzt nicht genau wiedergeben, habe auch probleme mit der recht schreibung, und hab mir echt mühe gegeben den schön sauber zu schreiben, und weg issa, jetzt will ich einfach nur noch die botschaft rüber bringen, damit jeder hier lesen kann das mein komentar einfach mal zensiert wurde, deswegen lohnt es sich nicht für mich hier auf groß und klein schreibung zu achten, ist ja anscheinend perlen vor die säue, und ich schwöre ich habe mich an die vorgaben hier zu schreiben gehalten!!!!
ich sag hiermit nur ,das ich denke das pc games mit ascaron zusammen arbeitet und deswegen auch sofort komentare der leute von ascaron zu lesen waren, und es mich dann auch nicht wundert wenn hier meinungen ausradiert werden, soviel dazu


----------



## McDrake (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Gilthanaz am 10.09.2008 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Argonaut1256 am 10.09.2008 14:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das glaub ich nicht, Tim



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## patricka (10. September 2008)

*AW:*

Hmmpf seit Spore wohl ein beliebtes Einsatzmittel.

Ich persönlich finde es nicht gut. Okay das ist sicherer gegen Kopien, aber für die erlichen Spieler, die immer im Hhintergedanken haben müssen das sie das nur 2 mal installieren können (zum Vergleich: andere Spiele kann ich so oft installieren wie ich will) [ok ich weiss, dass wenn man es deinstalliert wieder installieren kann] aber ich finde das das ganze DRM einfach nicht akzeptabel ist. Ich selbst kaufe bei der Musik auch lieber Audio CDs oder DRM frei (MP3). Da kann noch so ein gutes Musikstück sein (was auch schon oft der Fall war) und ich konnte es nicht einzelnd online kaufen => weil ich auf DRM verzichten möchte. Hab dann damals zum Album gegriffen (als Audio CD) wo das dann drauf war... Wenigstens kein DRM. Hab gehört das soll sich ja zeimlich im PC einnisten...

Sacred 2 war eigentlich ein Pflichtkauf für mich, gerade weil ich Sacred 1 gerne online mit Freunden gespielt habe. Ich überleg mir jetzt echt ob ich das noch mache. GTA 4 (PC) interessiert mich auch sehr, da spar ich evt. lieber meine ~50 Euronen für GTA 4 im November...

naja mal sehen (> Alles ist nur meine Meinung!)


----------



## zebder (10. September 2008)

*AW:*

Jeder kann spiele legal auf plattformen wie zb steam herunter laden, willkommen in der realität!!!


----------



## McDrake (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				zebder am 10.09.2008 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> ich sag hiermit nur ,das ich denke das pc games mit ascaron zusammen arbeitet und deswegen auch sofort komentare der leute von ascaron zu lesen waren, und es mich dann auch nicht wundert wenn hier meinungen ausradiert werden, soviel dazu


Das Forum wird nicht von Computec (PCG) modereiert, sondern von ner kleinen Horde Freiwilliger Moderatoren.


----------



## marilynmarduk (10. September 2008)

*AW:*

Schade das die meisten nur rummaulen, ohne sich wirklich mit dem Kopierschutz bzw. das Aktivierungssystem zu beschäftigen.

Ascarons Aktivierungssystem ist eines der kundenfreundlichsten seit langem und in keiner Weise mit den System von EA und Co zu vergleichen.

Es erschwert weder den Gebrauchthandel (Da Käufer die Aktivierungen komplett zurück setzen können) noch limitiert es die Anzahl der Aktiverungen.

Für all die Leute, die keinen eigenen Internetanschluss besitzen, wird es dennoch möglich sein ihr Spiel zu aktivieren.

Außerdem ist es meiner Meinung nach wirklich schon sehr lange her, das man ein Spiel legal im Lan zu zweit spielen durfte. Das man die DvD zum Spielen nicht einlegen muss, ist natürlich auch ein Vorteil.

Aber naja, vielleicht werden sich die Leute die es interessiert ja ein wenig genauer darüber informieren, der uninformierte Mob macht halt das was er am besten kann^^


----------



## Argonaut1256 (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				patricka am 10.09.2008 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> das sie das nur 2 mal installieren können



Aehm normalerweise erwirbt man eine Einzelplatzlizenz... Und man kann Sacred 2 so oft installieren bis einem die HDDs um die Ohren fliegen!


----------



## zebder (10. September 2008)

*AW:*

naja, 
auf jeden fall undurchsichtig


----------



## McDrake (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				zebder am 10.09.2008 14:43 schrieb:
			
		

> naja,
> auf jeden fall undurchsichtig


Was jetzt genau?
Der Kopierschutz oder das Forum, bzw der Umgang mit Userkommentaren?


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				zebder schrieb:
			
		

> ich sag hiermit nur ,das ich denke das pc games mit ascaron zusammen arbeitet und deswegen auch sofort komentare der leute von ascaron zu lesen waren, und es mich dann auch nicht wundert wenn hier meinungen ausradiert werden, soviel dazu




Ehrlich, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, aus welchen Gründen ein Beitrag hier gelöscht werden sollte/könnte/dürfte. Wiederhol bitte deine Anmerkungen nochmal.

Bitte.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## zebder (10. September 2008)

*AW:*

Danke für die Vorlage mrDrake, anscheinend alles n bischen undurchsichtig, sonst würden hier ja nicht fast alles so negativ ausfallen.


----------



## McDrake (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Petra_Froehlich am 10.09.2008 14:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Petra
> PC Games


Hee.. bitte nicht falsch Zitieren!
Ich hab das nicht geschrieben


----------



## Propagandhi (10. September 2008)

*AW:*

das spiel is zwar auch nich mein Ding aber ich möcht auch noch was zu SecuROM loswerden.

Ein Dienst, der auch läuft wenn ich das spiel nicht spiele auf meinem System zu installieren, einen Task ständig und immer am laufen haben, DAS ähnelt eindeutig einem Virus. Ich möchte garnich wissen welche hintertürchen sich Sony in diesen Services offen lässt. Ich hoffe stark für alle Konsumenten, dass die Studios bzw. Publisher mit dieser Masche auf die Schnauze fallen! Wenn ich etwas Kaufe, dann geht das Eigentum einer Sache an mich über. Warum sollte ich als braver Konsument den Umstand haben, euch eine Lizenz zurückgeben? Is doch meins! Fälle von Zockern die x-Rechner haben und überall Ihre Games drauf haben wollen gibt es auch, warum wird darauf keine Rücksicht genommen?

soviel von mir


----------



## marilynmarduk (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Propagandhi am 10.09.2008 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> das spiel is zwar auch nich mein Ding aber ich möcht auch noch was zu SecuROM loswerden.
> 
> Ein Dienst, der auch läuft wenn ich das spiel nicht spiele auf meinem System zu installieren, einen Task ständig und immer am laufen haben, DAS ähnelt eindeutig einem Virus. Ich möchte garnich wissen welche hintertürchen sich Sony in diesen Services offen lässt. Ich hoffe stark für alle Konsumenten, dass die Studios bzw. Publisher mit dieser Masche auf die Schnauze fallen! Wenn ich etwas Kaufe, dann geht das Eigentum einer Sache an mich über. Warum sollte ich als braver Konsument den Umstand haben, euch eine Lizenz zurückgeben? Is doch meins! Fälle von Zockern die x-Rechner haben und überall Ihre Games drauf haben wollen gibt es auch, warum wird darauf keine Rücksicht genommen?
> 
> soviel von mir



Dein Name ist Programm oder? Hast du nur im entferntesten gelesen, worum es beim Aktivierungssystem von Sacred 2 geht?^^

Hier mal die komplette Stellungsname auch wenn das die meisten lieber überlsen und unnötig herumplärren:



> SACRED 2 – Fallen Angel: ASCARON verwendet kundenfreundliche Digital Rights Management Solution
> 
> 
> ASCARON, einer der führenden deutschen Hersteller und Entwickler von Spiele-Software gibt heute erste Details zum verwendeten Digital Rights Management bei SACRED 2 – Fallen Angel bekannt.
> ...


----------



## smooth666 (10. September 2008)

*AW:*

Leute kauft solchen Mist nicht ihr unterstützt sowas mit eurem Kauf nur ! Ich könnt kotzen wenn ich sowas lese !


----------



## zebder (10. September 2008)

*AW:*

OK, die Anmerkung über das Zensieren nehme ich zurück, die Aussage war FALSCH, weil ich neu hier bin, habe übersehen das alle Beiträge  rückwirkend gespeichert werden!!


----------



## zebder (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				zebder am 10.09.2008 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> OK, die Anmerkung über das Zensieren nehme ich zurück, die Aussage war FALSCH, weil ich neu hier bin, habe übersehen das alle Beiträge  rückwirkend gespeichert werden!!


----------



## zebder (10. September 2008)

*AW:*

Schwöre, aber Ascaron scheint sich hier über Kopf und Kragen zu sabbeln, fast wie ein Schwein vor der Schlachtung, und das noch nichtmal weil das game schlecht ist sondern wegen eines Kopierschutzes!!!!
Ich meine es passiert ja hier nicht aus zufall das sich die user über secuROM beschweren.


----------



## marilynmarduk (10. September 2008)

*AW:*

Ich mag Aktivierungssysteme grundsätzlich auch nicht. Aber das von Ascaron ist wirklich mal humaner als die restlichen. Leider überlesen das Leute wie du nur zu gerne und regen sich künstlich auf, weil es anscheinend gerade trendy ist.

Ich plädiere für Kopierschutzmaßnahmen, die aus mindest zwanzigzeiligen Leseproben bestehen, aber herje, das könnte wohl dann doch mehr Leute treffen, als das Aktivierungssystem^^

Das war aber mein letzter Post zu dem Thema, es hat ja keinen Sinn auf dieser Ebene zu diskutieren, wenn die meisten Leute nur zweizeilige Antworten verarbeiten können, bzw. nur das Wort Aktivierung lesen und schon ausrasten.


----------



## zebder (10. September 2008)

*AW:*

Vielleicht sollten die sich das mit secuROM überlegen sie sehen jetzt ja das die Schreiberlinge hier schon Ausschlag bekommen , wenn sie den Namen nur lesen, aber auch irgendwie unnötig selbst gemachtes Leid.


----------



## taffy9000 (10. September 2008)

*AW:*

omg ich finde die meisten leute hier einfach nur kindisch, hauptsache meckern -.- tja is wohl typisch deutsch; mir macht der Kopierschutz in diesem Fall überhaupt nichts, bei EA hingegen gibts ein Regristrierungslimit, hier nicht..

Als wäre SecuRom der Teufel, einfach nur lächerlich hier ...


----------



## Argonaut1256 (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				zebder am 10.09.2008 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollten die sich das mit secuROM überlegen sie sehen jetzt ja das die Schreiberlinge hier schon Ausschlag bekommen , wenn sie den Namen nur lesen, aber auch irgendwie unnötig selbst gemachtes Leid.



Ich denke nicht, dass die Umsetzung bei diversen anderen Titeln so von Sony geplant war


----------



## LeonderZweite (10. September 2008)

*AW:*

Ansich finde ich Kopierschutzmaßnahmen generell gut und in diesem Fall bietet SecuROM ja auch einige Vorteile für den User (die allerdings ohne Kopierschutz ja auch möglich wären...), ABER:

- Kann ich das Spiel auch in >5 Jahren nochmal rausholen und spielen oder sind dann die SecuROM Server nicht mehr aktiv? Keiner weiß es und sollte ich das Spiel dann nochmal spielen wollen, bin ich als Kunde wiedermal darauf angewiesen, dass ich mir einen Crack besorgen muss, um es auch dann noch spielen zu können -> nicht gut.

- Wie sicher ist es, dass über SecuROM nicht noch andere Daten ausgelesen werden, wenn es eh permanent aktiv ist?

- Warum ein Kopierschutz, der offensichtlich schon lange vor Erscheinen des Spiels längst geknackt ist und damit ohnehin nur eine minimale Schutzfunktion erfüllt?
Da ist doch die Verärgerung der ehrlichen Kunden verständlich, wenn sie sehen, dass man als ehrliche Kunde mit diesem Kopierschutz gegängelt wird, während sich die Raubkopierer jetzt schon freuen, dass der Schutz ein Witz ist.


----------



## Propagandhi (10. September 2008)

*AW:*

@marilynmarduk
ja, ich habe das gelesen. Und was ich geschrieben habe wiederspricht dem gesabbel von Ascaron in keinster Weise. 

Ich meinte zocker die mehrere Rechner haben, ich hab allein schon 3 Zuhause + Notebook... Wie kann ich dieses Game auf allen PC's installieren? Garnich!

Und selbstverständlich ist mein Name Programm!


----------



## FixiFox (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Propagandhi am 10.09.2008 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Dienst, der auch läuft wenn ich das spiel nicht spiele auf meinem System zu installieren, einen Task ständig und immer am laufen haben, DAS ähnelt eindeutig einem Virus.


Und genau hier liegst du schon falsch, bzw. hast etwas falsch verstanden. 

Sacred benötigt lediglich einen *eimaligen* Zugriff auf das Internet. Und zwar bei dem Aktivierungsvorgang. Dort wird dann deine Hardwarekonfiguration mit deinem Aktivierungskey "verheiratet" und das wars. Theoretisch (als reiner Singleplayer) könntest du jetzt dein Netzkabel rausziehen, Sacred2 läuft trotzdem. Es wird ab diesem Zeitpunkt lediglich beim Start von S2 überprüft ob deine Hardware noch mit dem Key übereinstimmt, dass aber *offline*.

Es startet sich also weder ein Dienst, noch werden irgendwelche Daten gesammelt und an geheime Stellen übermittelt, wohin auch wenn nicht mal ein Netzwerkkabel drinstecken muss. Übrigens ebensowenig beim aktiveren, denn das geht völlig anonym vor sich.


----------



## N-o-x (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				marilynmarduk am 10.09.2008 14:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Schade das die meisten nur rummaulen, ohne sich wirklich mit dem Kopierschutz bzw. das Aktivierungssystem zu beschäftigen.
> 
> Ascarons Aktivierungssystem ist eines der kundenfreundlichsten seit langem und in keiner Weise mit den System von EA und Co zu vergleichen.


Ich hab's tatsächlich alles gelesen, mich also damit beschäftigt, aber im Grunde bleibt nur zu sagen: Wen interessiert das alles? Es ist und bleibt ein Aktivierungssystem. Die Bezeichnung "kundenfreundliche Aktivierung" ist doch praktisch ein Widerspruch in sich. 

Ich weiß auch selbst, dass Software geschützt werden muss, aber wie das halt so ist, man gewinnt Kunden durch wirksame Schutzmechanismen (bezeichnen wir eine Aktivierung der Einfachheit halber mal als wirksam) und man verliert Kunden, die sich soetwas nicht bieten lassen. Ich gehöre definitiv zur letzteren Gruppe. 

Paar Freunde und ich haben gestern noch zusammen gesessen und über Sacred 2 philosophiert und wie sehr wir uns auf den Release freuen. Heute lese ich "Aktivierung"... und tschüss. So dringend brauche ich das Spiel nicht, dass ich mir das antue. Ich bin kein kleiner 14 jähriger Süchti mehr.
Wer DRM Musik kauft handelt meiner Meinung nach genauso verantwortunglos, wie jemand der Sacred 2 kauft. Der Kunde bekommt letztlich das was verkauft wird. Und sei es DRM.

Siehe:


			
				smooth666 am 10.09.2008 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Leute kauft solchen Mist nicht ihr unterstützt sowas mit eurem Kauf nur ! Ich könnt kotzen wenn ich sowas lese !


----------



## Argonaut1256 (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				LeonderZweite am 10.09.2008 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> - Warum ein Kopierschutz, der offensichtlich schon lange vor Erscheinen des Spiels längst geknackt ist und damit ohnehin nur eine minimale Schutzfunktion erfüllt?
> Da ist doch die Verärgerung der ehrlichen Kunden verständlich, wenn sie sehen, dass man als ehrliche Kunde mit diesem Kopierschutz gegängelt wird, während sich die Raubkopierer jetzt schon freuen, dass der Schutz ein Witz ist.



Ich hab es weiter oben schon mal geschrieben... Sony bietet nur ein Framework, die Implementierung liegt beim Hersteller... Also auch wenn Securom zum Buzzword geworden ist, ist Securom nicht gleich Securom.


----------



## Gilthanaz (10. September 2008)

*AW:*

@Leonderzweite: 
Wie können Sie die gängigen Kopierschutzmaßnahmen als 'gut' empfinden? Sie sind total wirkungslos und unnötig, und kosten nur Geld, das man besser in die Entwicklung gesteckt hätte. Geknackt ist der Schmarren sowieso innerhalb der ersten Woche vm Release, wenn nicht früher. Die einzigen, die unter dieses idiotischen Methoden leiden, sind die ehrlichen Käufer - die Leute, die sich die gecrackten Versionen ziehen, haben weniger Probleme und lachen den Konsumente aus. 

Kopierschutz = Sinnlos. Da gibt es auch nicht viel zu debattieren, das ist eine Tatsache. Alles, was zu einem Zeitpunkt entschlüsselt dargestellt werden muss, kann auf diese Art nicht geschützt werden, das ist Fakt. 

Deshalb:
Kopierschutz ist defective by design (tm).

Mir kommt kein Spiel mehr mit Kopierschutzdreck auf den Rechner. Lieber spiele ich open-source Spielchen oder nehme was aus meiner Rappelvollen Originalspielkiste, die ich seit mehr als einem Jahrzehnt gut bestückt habe.


----------



## Raptor (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				marilynmarduk am 10.09.2008 15:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mag Aktivierungssysteme grundsätzlich auch nicht. Aber das von Ascaron ist wirklich mal humaner als die restlichen. Leider überlesen das Leute wie du nur zu gerne und regen sich künstlich auf, weil es anscheinend gerade trendy ist.
> 
> Ich plädiere für Kopierschutzmaßnahmen, die aus mindest zwanzigzeiligen Leseproben bestehen, aber herje, das könnte wohl dann doch mehr Leute treffen, als das Aktivierungssystem^^
> 
> Das war aber mein letzter Post zu dem Thema, es hat ja keinen Sinn auf dieser Ebene zu diskutieren, wenn die meisten Leute nur zweizeilige Antworten verarbeiten können, bzw. nur das Wort Aktivierung lesen und schon ausrasten.



Welche Ebene meinst du? Hast du dich denn schon mal mit Securom auseinandergesetzt bzw. DRM. Hast du Ahnung wie es funktioniert? Kennst du dich ein wenig mit der Windows Registry aus?

Ja das was Ascaron machen will ist nicht ganz so schlimm wie der Kopierschutz von Spore, aber trotzdem wird ein Programm/Task mit dem Spiel installiert der mein System instabil machen kann und weiß gott noch mehr. Und das alles nur damit das Spiel vielleicht zwei Wochen später gecrackt wird, super geil. Vielleicht solltest du dich mal näher mit Securom und DRM auseinandersetzen. Securom, DRM usw. verhindert nicht das es keine gecrackten Versionen von einem Spiel gibt sondern beeinträchtigt nur die Käufer und ihre Systeme.


----------



## Propagandhi (10. September 2008)

*AW:*

@FixliFox
Ob der Dienst installiert wird oder nicht hat doch nichts mit dem zugriff aufs internet zu tun. Der Dienst läuft auch bei anderen SecuRomGames, auch wenn überhaupt keine Internetverbindung besteht. Dienst ist Dienst, fertig. Und ob Daten gesammelt werden oder nicht, ich will Dir jetz nich zu nahe treten, aber das kannst Du nicht wissen. Wenn SecuRom OpenSource wäre, ja dann wäre es möglich darüber zu reden... Aber selbst Skype z.B. wurde als Unsicher für Firmen eingestuft, weil niemand so richtig weiss, was dadrin eigentlich vorgeht...


----------



## ChristianeClarenbach (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				LeonderZweite am 10.09.2008 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> - Kann ich das Spiel auch in >5 Jahren nochmal rausholen und spielen oder sind dann die SecuROM Server nicht mehr aktiv? Keiner weiß es und sollte ich das Spiel dann nochmal spielen wollen, bin ich als Kunde wiedermal darauf angewiesen, dass ich mir einen Crack besorgen muss, um es auch dann noch spielen zu können -> nicht gut.



Wir haben es im Sacred-Forum schon besprochen, aber ich poste es auch gerne noch einmal hier:
Das ist überhaupt kein Problem.  Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das diese Server so schnell inaktiv werden ist unwahrscheinlich, und selbst wenn es so wäre, würden wir in dem Falle schon dafür sorgen, das das für die Spieler kein Nachteil ist.

(Bei Sacred 1 kam nach einiger Zeit auch ein entsprechender Patch. )



			
				LeonderZweite am 10.09.2008 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> - Wie sicher ist es, dass über SecuROM nicht noch andere Daten ausgelesen werden, wenn es eh permanent aktiv ist?



Es werden keine persönlichen Daten ausgelesen, es wird nur die Rechnerconfig gecheckt. Hat sich zu viel seit der Installation geändert, braucht man eben ein paar Clicks um die Aktivierung zu erneuern. Das wars auch schon.


----------



## FixiFox (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Propagandhi am 10.09.2008 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Dienst läuft auch bei anderen SecuRomGames, auch wenn überhaupt keine Internetverbindung besteht. Dienst ist Dienst, fertig.


Okay du scheinst dich echt auszukennen. Aber noch einmal: Der _Dienst_ (der keiner ist)  ist der, dass beim Programmstart eine Überprüfung stattfindet. Hierzu wird kein neuer Task gestartet sondern es läuft *mit* dem Programm und beim Programmende lassen sich auch keine Überreste mehr feststellen die auf irgendeinen noch laufenden "Dienst" hinweisen.

Das worüber sich die Leute zurecht aufregen ist, dass Dienste installiert werden die schon beim Bootvorgang mitgeladen werden und laufen, egal ob man das zugehörige Programm startet oder nicht. Selbst nach Deinstallation der eigentichen Software verichtet dieser Dienst eben noch selbigen...

Das sollte man eben nicht alles in einen Topf werfen...

Skype war übrigens ein gutes Stichwort...möchte nicht wissen wieviele Leute die sich über diverse KS.Systeme aufregen, aber Skype völlig unbefangen nutzen und gar nicht ahnen was da so alles "abgeht"... Das würde jetzt aber zu sehr OT gehen...


----------



## zebder (10. September 2008)

*AW:*

Also, wenn jeder Spiele Hersteller weis , dass so ziehmlich jeder den kopierschutz umgehen kann, wo ist dann die logik noch welche raufzupacken, sind da spionage dienste drin oder was ist los, ich meine es liegt doch auf der hand das diese programme mies sind, und den namen kopierschutz in keinster weise verdienen, und gerade die spiele hersteller wissen am besten, das ihre games meist schon vor erscheinen gehackt werden, also muss man einfach die frage stellen was ist das genau, und warum werden die schutz michanismen immer wieder verwendet obwohl sie keinen schutz bieten, klärt mich mal einer auf bitte, danke schon mal.


----------



## Gilthanaz (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				ChristianeClarenbach am 10.09.2008 15:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Blah



Es wäre gut, wenn man nach der Einladung in das Sacred2 Forum sich dort auch registrieren könnte. Fehler auf meiner Seite schließe ich nach drei Versuchen mit verschiedenen Mailadressen bei verschiedenen Providern mal aus. Eine Bestätigungsmail, die mehr als 5 Minuten zum zustellen braucht, ist unbrauchbar.

Zum eigentlich Thema nochmal:
Warum lernen Firmen nicht endlich, und verzichten auf den Kopierschutz? Sins of a Solar Empire hat es vorgemacht, und das Spiel hab ich als Belohnung gleich 2 x gekauft. Das Geld wäre besser in der Entwicklung verwandt!

@Alle anderen:
Totalboykott von Spielen mit Kopierschutz! Für eure eigenen Freiheit und den Sieg von Vernunft und gesundem Menschenverstand über unnötige Geldausgaben und fratzelei der zahlenden Kundschaft, die immerhin den Dreck mitbezahlen muss!

Wer immer noch nichts gegen Kopierschutzsysteme hat, dem fehlt leider der Durchblick und ist vermutlich lernresistent und unbelehrbar. Ihr lasst euch eure eigenen Freiheiten beschneiden und bezahlt auch noch dafür.


----------



## Burtchen (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				zebder am 10.09.2008 15:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, wenn jeder Spiele Hersteller weis , dass so ziehmlich jeder den kopierschutz umgehen kann, wo ist dann die logik noch welche raufzupacken, sind da spionage dienste drin oder was ist los, ich meine es liegt doch auf der hand das diese programme mies sind, und den namen kopierschutz in keinster weise verdienen, und gerade die spiele hersteller wissen am besten, das ihre games meist schon vor erscheinen gehackt werden, also muss man einfach die frage stellen was ist das genau, und warum werden die schutz michanismen immer wieder verwendet obwohl sie keinen schutz bieten, klärt mich mal einer auf bitte, danke schon mal.


Ganz einfach:

Weil Spiele, die sich auch von Tante Erna und Onkel Gustav, die keine Torrents und keine One-Click-Hoster kennen, das Kopieren naheliegenderweise erheblich vereinfachen gegenüber SecuROM etc. 

Und weil Spiele, die in der ersten Woche der Veröffentlichung nicht/später online verfügbar sind, sich besser verkaufen. 

Man kann natürlich drüber debattieren, wie sehr sich die abgeschreckten und die zusätzlichen Käufer ausgleichen...


----------



## Burtchen (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Gilthanaz am 10.09.2008 16:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer immer noch nichts gegen Kopierschutzsysteme hat, dem fehlt leider der Durchblick und ist vermutlich lernresistent und unbelehrbar. Ihr lasst euch eure eigenen Freiheiten beschneiden und bezahlt auch noch dafür.


Ich sage es an dieser Stelle auch gerne noch einmal und gebe mich damit zum Abschuss frei: Ich hatte *in anderthalb Jahrzehnten Spielerdasein* noch nie ein Problem mit irgendeinem Kopierschutz. Tages, SecuROM, Laserlok, SafeDisc... die fallen mir nur auf, wenn ich bei der Deinstallation nach dem Treiber gefragt werde.


----------



## Aithir (10. September 2008)

*AW:*

Ich will ein Spiel so benutzen können wie Sins of a Solar Empire oder Edna bricht aus  unabhängig vom Internet, Zahlencodes und CD-Überprüfungen. Ich will meine CD/DVD nehmen können, das Spiel installieren und dann spielen können, ohne mir erst Gedanken machen zu müssen, muß ich das Ding jetzt schon freischalten und EA/Ascaron/... mit ein paar zusätzlichen Cent für ihre Hotline füttern.

Es ist eine Unverschämtheit, den ehrlichen Kunden für die Verbrechen der Piraten bezahlen zu lassen. Das schlimmste an Securom ist ja, es ist so nutzlos wie jeder andere Kopierschutz. Spore und Mass Effect standen ab Release für Raubkopierer im Internet.

Die Entwickler und Publisher gehen den falschen Weg, wenn sie sich in erster Linie darauf konzentrieren den ehrlichen Kunden 
das Leben schwer zu machen, ihn einzuschränken und ihn zu überwachen.

Während der ehrliche Käufer für den Kopierschutz bezahlen und im schlimmsten Fall dank Bugs und co leiden muß, bleiben die Raubkopierer und ihre Quellen ungestraft, unverfolgt und unangegriffen und brauchen nicht mal unter dem Kopierschutz zu leiden. 

Es ist falsch die Verbrecher (Raubkopierer, ....)
 laufen zu lassen und nicht zu bekämpfen, während keine Kosten und Mühe gescheut wird den Kunden zu gängeln und das Leben schwer zu machen.


----------



## Propagandhi (10. September 2008)

*AW:*

@ChristianeClarenbach
mit welchem Recht lest Ihr eigentlich meine Rechnerconfig aus? Und noch wichtiger ist, was könnt Ihr mit diesen Daten anstellen? Was ist ein Datensatz über die Hardware in meinem Rechner auf dem freien Markt wohl wert? Marketingteschnisch könnten die daten verdammtrelevant für die großen Hardwarehersteller sein...

Eine Garantie wie lange eure Server zur verfügung stehen KÖNNT Ihr garnich geben. Sogar Riesen wie Kirch&Co gehen Insolvenz. Das habt Ihr wirklich nich im überblick!


----------



## Aladin (10. September 2008)

*Ascaron ! Name is Programm ! *

hallo,
dass mit dem Kopierschutz ist so ne Sache, aber ehrlich gesagt machen mir ganz andere Sachen sorgen, nämlich es ist ein Spiel aus dem Hause Ascaron, siehe Sacred 1, wieviele Patches musste mann installieren um es einigermassen fehlerfrei spielen zu können ? 2 ? 3? glaube waren über fünf, deshalb würde ich mich nicht aufregen über den Kopierschutz, erst mal sehen wie dass Spiel überhaupt wird, ob es einigermassen spielbar sein wird ...

gruss Ala


PS und noch was, kann auch falsch liegen, glaube aber, dass 90 % der Leute hier im thread, die sich heute angemeldet haben, kommen eh von Ascaron, wie gesagt kann auch falsch liegen ...


----------



## Argonaut1256 (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Propagandhi am 10.09.2008 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> mit welchem Recht lest Ihr eigentlich meine Rechnerconfig aus?



Es wird nicht die Rechnerkonfiguration direkt ausgelesen sondern ein Fingerprint aehnlich einer Checksum gebildet... Das ist alles. Die Daten sind dann vollkommen nutzlos, weil nichtsaussagend.


----------



## Boesor (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Propagandhi am 10.09.2008 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> @ChristianeClarenbach
> mit welchem Recht lest Ihr eigentlich meine Rechnerconfig aus? Und noch wichtiger ist, was könnt Ihr mit diesen Daten anstellen? Was ist ein Datensatz über die Hardware in meinem Rechner auf dem freien Markt wohl wert? Marketingteschnisch könnten die daten verdammtrelevant für die großen Hardwarehersteller sein...



Keine Angst, die Daten sind eh schon alle über Steam bekannt.


----------



## Gilthanaz (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Burtchen am 10.09.2008 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sage es an dieser Stelle auch gerne noch einmal und gebe mich damit zum Abschuss frei: Ich hatte *in anderthalb Jahrzehnten Spielerdasein* noch nie ein Problem mit irgendeinem Kopierschutz. Tages, SecuROM, Laserlok, SafeDisc... die fallen mir nur auf, wenn ich bei der Deinstallation nach dem Treiber gefragt werde.



Das ist schön, freut mich für Sie. Wirklich. Mir selbst haben diverse Kopierschutzsysteme schon 2x das System zerschossen; Etlichen Bekannten ging es nicht anders. Man muss auch nur mal die Foren lesen, z.B. Drakensang: Wenn das spiel *glaubt*, es sei gecracked, zerstört es die Savegames. Das merkt man nach etwa 4 - 6 Spielstunden. 

Sowas DARF nicht passieren, das ist eine Frage der Moral, Ethik und Freiheitsliebe. Als Österreicher habe ich das Recht(!) auf eine Privatkopie von Datenträgern, die ich legal erwebe. Dieses Recht einer Sicherheitskopie möchte ich auch wahrnehmen können, ohne illegalisiert zu werden (Recht auf Kopie: Ja, Recht auf umgehung des Kopierschutzes: Nein).


----------



## LowriderRoxx (10. September 2008)

*AW:*

Wenn sich die Gelegenheit schon bietet, werd ich sie auch mal nutzen, um ein paar generelle Punkte in den Raum zu werfen.

In gewisser Weise stehen die Publisher im Wettbewerb mit den Piraten und, zumindest für mich, lassen sich zwei primäre Gründe ausmachen, weshalb überhaupt noch DVDs abgesetzt werden: Legalität und Komfort. 

Ob Legalität für die Masse wirklich ein entscheidender Faktor ist, lässt sich angesichts der User-Zahlen von Seiten wie TPB bezweifeln. Da es mir in erster Linie um den anderen Faktor geht, lass ich es mal offen stehen.
Technische Hürden - bezogen auf die Offline/Singleplayer-Elemente - sind für die Online-Verbreitung praktisch irrelevant, das sollte im Laufe der vergangenen Jahre jedem klar geworden sein. Was die Leute dennoch zum Original treibt ist Komfort, wofür im Bereich der Musikindustrie iTunes als Reaktion auf Napster/Audiogalaxy ein erfolgreiches Beispiel ist. 
Bleibt unter dieser Prämisse nicht die Kopie im Bekanntenkreis als einzige Existenzberechtigung für Kopierschutzmaßnamen? Solang der Kunde nicht mit handelsüblichen, vorinstallierten Programmen funktionsfähige Kopien anlegen kann, gewinnt man den Komfortwettbewerb zumindest in diesem Bereich, nicht wahr?

Bei steigender, pro Anschluss zur Verfügung stehender Bandbreite und dem weiterhin zunehmenden Technikverständnis der Kunden ergibt sich für mich eine Frage: wie lange wird man diese Strategie noch mit Erfolg fahren können? Deutet sich auch in dieser Industrie ein gezwungener Paradigmenwechsel an, hin zum Wettbewerb mit den Piraten?

Gibt ja in den verwandten Industriezweigen genug Beispiele in der jüngeren Vergangenheit, wo potenziell ruinös-wirkende Erfindungen wie der Kassetten- oder der Videorekorder neue Vertriebsmöglichkeiten hervorgebracht haben.


----------



## zebder (10. September 2008)

*AW:*

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=popup&s=help.netiquette


----------



## Propagandhi (10. September 2008)

*AW: Argonaut*



			
				ChristianeClarenbach am 10.09.2008 15:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Es werden keine persönlichen Daten ausgelesen, es wird nur die Rechnerconfig gecheckt. Hat sich zu viel seit der Installation geändert, braucht man eben ein paar Clicks um die Aktivierung zu erneuern. Das wars auch schon.



wie soll aus einer Checksum ausgelesen werden ob sich "zu viel" geändert hat?

@bortchen
Steam ist auch nicht besser als SecuRom&Co, im gegenteil...


----------



## Burtchen (10. September 2008)

*AW: Argonaut*



			
				Propagandhi am 10.09.2008 16:22 schrieb:
			
		

> ChristianeClarenbach am 10.09.2008 15:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es ist eine eindeutige (nicht eineindeutige!) Zuordnung, und wenn du den "Core"-Komponenten hinreichend unterschiedliche Zahlen gibst, um - nehmen wir an, es ginge um Multiplikation - gleichzeitig gleiche Produkte auszuschließen und bei entsprechender Änderung etwa der Grafikkarte den Faktor so änderst, dass das Produkt sich eben auch ändert, bei der Konfiguration des Monitors aber nicht, hast du's.


----------



## Argonaut1256 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Argonaut*



			
				Propagandhi am 10.09.2008 16:22 schrieb:
			
		

> ChristianeClarenbach am 10.09.2008 15:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kommt auf den Algorithmus an, ich verweise auf Bitverschiebung von 7 auf 8 0111 > 1000 (dual codiert Differenz 1... binaer 4) ... Hat zwar nichts damit zu tun aber die Idee geschickt eingesetzt, ist es im grunde verwendbar.


----------



## spooky3000 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Argonaut*

Ich bin ein großer Verfechter des geistigen Eigentumes und dessen Schutz.
Somit habe ich keine Probleme mit Kopierschutzmechanismen, glaube aber,daß der beste Kopierschutz eine Kombination aus einem sehr guten Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis,einzigartiger Spielinnovation und einem sehr guten Herstellersupport besteht.Wer dann noch auf herkömmliche und neuartige Kopierschutzmechanismen zusätzlich zurückgreift , der ist im Grunde auf der sichereren Seite.

Wer aber meint, mit einem sehr heftigen Kopierschutz etwas für sein Produkt zu tun,der irrt gewaltig. Ein zufriedener Kunde lockt zehn Interessenten, ein frustrierter Kunde wird mehr als zehn Interessenten verschrecken und das Produkt/ die Dienstleistung schlecht reden!!!

Ich kann es irgendwie nicht fassen,daß man eine Internetverbindung bereithalten muß,um das Spiel zu aktivieren oder gar bei einem kaputten Rechner auch noch von Spielhersteller  zu Spielhersteller laufen muß,um die Games nach Wiederinstantsetzung des Rechners wieder spielen zu können. Was ist das für eine Knebelung des ehrlichen Kunden?
Wenn ich ein Spiel gekauft habe,verdammt nochmal,  möchte ich es auch problemfrei installieren und spielen können, wann immer ich will und wo immer ich will. Und wenn meine Hardware versagt, habe ich erst einmal ganz andere Probleme und wenig Interesse daran, auch noch bei einem Spielehersteller zur Wiedererlangung meiner Lizenz anzuklopfen.

Mit solchen Mechanismen schneidet sich eine Softwareschmiede immer selbst ins eigene Fleisch und fördert im Gegenteil sogar den illegalen Erwerb des Spieles über das Internet per Filesharing. So sollte und darf es nicht ablaufen! Wie schade, daß man bei all der Panik gegen Raubkopierer nichts dazugelernt hat. Man sollte endlich einsehen, daß jedes System, und auch die aktuellen Konsolen schon längst, umgangen werden kann. Demzufolge muß man andere Wege beschreiten,um den  Kunden am ehrlichen Kauf zu motivieren. Die Lösung lautet: Sanfte Bindung durch hervorragende Spielideen,fertige und reife Spiele,super Support sowie ein eigenes hervorragendes Firmenimage (siehe Blizzard) und die Möglichkeit,sich lange mit dem Spiel vergnügen zu können,auch im Internet via Multiplayer!

Als Finanzanalyst und Berater hätte ich dem Firmenvorstand von Ascaron strengstens geraten, einige Köpfe im Management rollen zu lassen, denn man entscheidet sich nicht für einen Kopierschutz, der mit so vielen Beschränkungen und Unzulänglichkeiten Probleme bei der aufrichtig zahlenden Kundschaft vorausahnen läßt.

Meine Prognose: In weniger als 5 Jahren wird Ascaron entweder von einem erfolgreicheren Unternehmen geschluckt oder die Firma geht komplett den Bach runter.


----------



## X-Cage (10. September 2008)

*AW: Argonaut*

geil endlich mal ein spiel was nen no cd crack von anfang hat, da is mir die internet aktivierung auch egal


----------



## Burtchen (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				zebder am 10.09.2008 16:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ha HA bürtchen, deine ma_MA
> 
> Also ich denke mal nicht, das irgendwelche Omas sich Sacred 2 holen, dir ist schon klar welche Zielgruppe damit angesprochen wird, sagen wir mal so du hast auch keinen Plan wozu das gut sein soll, sag das doch gleich und komm mir nicht mit solchen Früchtchen-Aussagen, ausserdem sind Spiele oft genug vor Erscheinen schon gehackt. Ausserdem wie soll man ernsthaft abgeschreckt sein, wenn der Kopierschutz einfach mal selbst von Käufern nachträglich umgangen wird, damit keine Probleme auftreten, somit beantworten deine Argumente nicht meine Frage ansich, dennoch schön geschrieben äh Rechtschreibung und so....


*Verwarnung* des Umgangstons wegen.
Der Vollständigkeit halber: Bei den Verkaufszahlen von *Sacred* und die bisherige Presse zu *Sacred 2* dafür lassen auch im "General Interest"-Bereich auf ein entsprechendes Interesse schließen. Action-Rollenspiele sprechen bei Weitem nicht nur Hardcore-Spieler an, und es ist auch eine relativ engstirnige Sicht.



> sagen wir mal so du hast auch keinen Plan wozu das gut sein soll, sag das doch gleich und komm mir nicht mit solchen Früchtchen-Aussagen, ausserdem sind Spiele oft genug vor Erscheinen schon gehackt.


Köstlich. Zum einen, weil ich ja angeführt habe, dass eben das eventuelle Nicht-vorher-gehackt-sein der Vorteil ist, zum anderen wegen der sehr... stringenten Schlussfolgerung.


----------



## McDrake (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				zebder am 10.09.2008 16:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ha HA bürtchen, deine ma_MA
> ...


Ich würde dir raten, dich ein wenig zusammenzureissen.
Dass du Probleme mit der Rechtschreibung bzw. Satzbau hast, entschuldigt in keiner Weise deinen Umgangston.
Entweder du mässigst dich ein wenig, oder dein Aufenthalt in diesem Forum, wird ein relativ kurzer sein

Danke.

// Bin einfach zu langsam mit meinem Vierfinger-Adlersystem


----------



## Burtchen (10. September 2008)

*AW: Argonaut*



			
				Propagandhi am 10.09.2008 16:22 schrieb:
			
		

> @bortchen
> Steam ist auch nicht besser als SecuRom&Co, im gegenteil...


1. Bin ich Burtchen.
2. Der Mensch, der auf Steam hingewiesen hat, ist Boesor.


----------



## Propagandhi (10. September 2008)

*AW: Argonaut*

hm, ok, darauf würd ich mich einlassen. Is allerdings auch nur Spekulativ. Fraglich ist immernoch was im Kern von SecuRom passiert...


----------



## Boesor (10. September 2008)

*AW: Argonaut*



			
				Burtchen am 10.09.2008 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Propagandhi am 10.09.2008 16:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Burtchen, Boesor, uns verwechselt man halt gerne.
Bin gespannt wann ich an deiner Stelle das Angebot auf den Chefposten bei Computec bekomme.
Dann kriegt rainer auch sein telefon wieder!


----------



## Burtchen (10. September 2008)

*AW: Argonaut*



			
				Boesor am 10.09.2008 16:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann kriegt rainer auch sein telefon wieder!


Niemals!


----------



## zebder (10. September 2008)

*AW: Argonaut*

Ach cool mc Drake, nur weil man jemanden kretisiert , heist das nicht das es anstößig ist , nur weil du die redewendung falsch interpretierst, heisst es noch lange nicht das es eine beleidigung ist, im norden ist das ganz normal, was soll ich denn sagen wenn er mit oma und onkel daherkommt, was kann ich dafür das er sie oder es so blöde aussagen macht, meiner meinung nach habe ich dich auch mal kretisiert heute--so angefressen deswegen?, also bürtchen es war keine beleidigung, wenn du jetzt total betroffen bist und dich als opfer meiner rechtschreibung ansiehst dann entschuldige ich mich natürlich für das -- deine ma_Ma -- wir wollen ja alle das das forum hier so schön weiter funktio nuckelt.


----------



## Achzo (10. September 2008)

*AW: Argonaut*



			
				zebder am 10.09.2008 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach cool mc Drake, nur weil man jemanden kretisiert , heist das nicht das es anstößig ist , nur weil du die redewendung falsch interpretierst, heisst es noch lange nicht das es eine beleidigung ist, im norden ist das ganz normal, was soll ich denn sagen wenn er mit oma und onkel daherkommt, was kann ich dafür das er sie oder es so blöde aussagen macht, meiner meinung nach habe ich dich auch mal kretisiert heute--so angefressen deswegen?, also bürtchen es war keine beleidigung, wenn du jetzt total betroffen bist und dich als opfer meiner rechtschreibung ansiehst dann entschuldige ich mich natürlich für das -- deine ma_Ma -- wir wollen ja alle das das forum hier so schön weiter funktio nuckelt.



Akzeptier einfach die Regeln und gut ist es. Du bist recht neu hier, also versuch doch einfach, dich vom Niveau und vom Verhalten anzupassen.


----------



## McDrake (10. September 2008)

*AW: Argonaut*



			
				zebder am 10.09.2008 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach cool mc Drake, nur weil man jemanden kretisiert , ...


Ich lege dir folgenden ausschnitt aus der Netiquette ans Herz:

_Das gute Benehmen
Bedenken Sie bitte, dass alles, was Sie in unserer Community schreiben, von Tausenden anderer Menschen gelesen wird. Die meisten davon kennen Sie nicht persönlich und werden Ihnen vermutlich auch niemals über den Weg laufen. *Ironie oder gewisse Formen von Humor werden oft missverstanden, da aus dem geschriebenen Wort ohne Tonfall und Gestik nicht in jedem Fall ersichtlich ist, wie Sie nun etwas gemeint haben und wie nicht.*
*
Bitte achten Sie daher gut darauf, was Sie schreiben, damit andere Menschen nicht einen falschen Eindruck von Ihnen bekommen - die meisten Streitereien beruhen auf ganz einfachen Missverständnissen, die sich vermeiden lassen, wenn man sich vor dem Absenden seinen Text noch einmal durchliest.*_


----------



## zebder (10. September 2008)

*AW: Argonaut*

Also, ich habe mich entschuldigt, und gesagt das wir ja alle wollen dass das forum so schön weiter funktio nuckelt, also was soll das hier bitte?


----------



## spooky3000 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Argonaut*



			
				Achzo am 10.09.2008 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> zebder am 10.09.2008 16:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bitte ein wenig mehr Piano hier. Ich gehe davon aus, daß wir hier ausschließlich darüber diskutieren,was von solch einem Kopierschut zu halten ist und welche Auswirkungen das auf ein lange und weltweit erwartetes Spiel wie Sacred 2 haben könnte.

Wenn sich einige über Deine Äußerungen aufregen oder sich angegriffen fühlen, hast Du bitte einen Gang zurückzuschalten. Hier unterhalten sich Menschen von 14-64 Jahren (hoffentlich auch darüber hinaus) und setzen dabei auf ganz andere sprachliche Niveaus als Deine Wenigkeit.
Don't mess with the Editor!!! 
Radikale Formulierungen und polarisierende Meinungen: Ja
Beschimpfungen, Diffamierungen, persönlicher Schlagabtausch,Zuwiederhandlung der Netiquette: Nein!

Ich mach hier gerade meine erste verspätete Mittagspause und möchte gefälligst einen kontinuierlichen Diskussionsverlauf lesen und kein verbales Schlammcatchen!


----------



## CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Burtchen am 10.09.2008 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> zebder am 10.09.2008 15:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Die Fragen nach meiner Erfahrung ihren "kompetenten" Neffen, der ihnen auch schon das "kostenlose" Windows installiert hat.



			
				Burtchen am 10.09.2008 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Und weil Spiele, die in der ersten Woche der Veröffentlichung nicht/später online verfügbar sind, sich besser verkaufen.


 Das hat ja super geklappt bei Spore. *hust*



			
				Burtchen am 10.09.2008 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann natürlich drüber debattieren, wie sehr sich die abgeschreckten und die zusätzlichen Käufer ausgleichen...


Oder solche "lustigen Geschichten" wie bei Two Worlds, bei denen die Hotlinenummern ne Weile nicht mehr funktionierten (ausser ner teuren 0900 Nummer die dementsprechend dauernd besetzt war). Waren alle Aktivierungen aufgebraucht, musste man die Mail vom Support suchen und auf ne Antwort warten.Da Samstag war konnte das etwas dauern.
Da stellt sich mir natürlich die Frage: Warum Geld für etwas bezahlen mit dem ich länger Probleme als Spaß habe?

Ich besitze hunderte Spiele, ich sammle seit über 20 Jahren. Wenn sich das durchsetzt suche ich mir lieber ein neues Hobby, denn soviel Zeit wie früher hab ich für sowas nun auch nicht mehr.


----------



## zebder (10. September 2008)

*AW:*

Ausserdem bekommen nicht menschen einen falschen eindruck sonder nur mc drake der nicht mal angesprochen war


----------



## SirVolkmar (10. September 2008)

*AW: Argonaut*

Was machen die Leute die Kein Internet haben ?


----------



## Burtchen (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK am 10.09.2008 16:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Burtchen am 10.09.2008 16:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe nie behauptet, dass Spiele nicht in der ersten Woche gecrackt werden. Aber genau das ist das Ziel - was eben nur selten erreicht wird.


----------



## McDrake (10. September 2008)

*AW: Argonaut*



			
				SirVolkmar am 10.09.2008 16:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Was machen die Leute die Kein Internet haben ?


Sei mir nicht böse. Aber welcher PC ist heutzutage nicht am Internet angebunden?
Für Treiber- oder Windwosupdate ists ja praktisch zwingend, dass der PC am Netz hängt.
Heutzutage surfen ja Rentner mit Highspeed durchs Netz


----------



## zebder (10. September 2008)

*AW: Argonaut*

und wenn man mal genau auf den gesprächs verlauf achtet, was eigendlich dein job sein sollte  GENAU zu verfolgen was der ursprung ist, dann ist wirklich alles was du an mir kretisiert hast komplett überflüssig MC DRAKE, gut die rechtschreibung, aber bis du mich angesprochen hast ist alles von meiner seite SACHLICH verlaufen..man man man


----------



## marilynmarduk (10. September 2008)

*AW: Argonaut*



			
				McDrake am 10.09.2008 16:59 schrieb:
			
		

> SirVolkmar am 10.09.2008 16:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solange man irgendwo an Internet heran kommt Arbeit/Freunde/Uni/Internetcafe, kannst du Sacred 2 aktiveren!

Steht so aber auch in der offiziellen Mitteilung
http://forum.sacred-game.com/showthread.php?t=49595


----------



## McDrake (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				zebder am 10.09.2008 16:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem bekommen nicht menschen einen falschen eindruck sonder nur mc drake der nicht mal angesprochen war


Ich bin Moderator und mein unbezahlter Job ists, hier ein wenig für Ordnung zu sorgen.
Den Rest können wir per PM diskutieren, wenn du willst.


----------



## LoLcalisto (10. September 2008)

Was für eine, sagen wir, "angeregte" Diskussion hier.

Ich für meinen Teil freu mich schon sehr auf Sacred 2.

Zum Thema:

Vielleicht wäre es besser, den Kopierschutz wegzulassen. Die, die das Spiel illegal erwerben wollen, tun es ohnehin. Und von denen, die es kaufen wollen, werden scheinbar einige verschreckt.
Eine bessere Verkaufsgarantie wäre wohl ein spannender Online-Content. Den Single-Player Modus kann man wohl eh nicht überwachen.

Und für alle, die sich gegen Aktivierungen und den Missbrauch ihrer Daten sträuben:

99% von euch haben sicher Windows installiert, womöglich auch noch Vista.
Und jetzt mal drüber nachdenken!

Wer im Netz surft (was hier ja scheinbar alle tun) und sich über Datenschutz oder Anonymität Gedanken macht, der hat aber ganz schöne Scheuklappen vor den Augen.


----------



## Mushido (10. September 2008)

*AW: Ascaron ! Name is Programm ! *



			
				Aladin am 10.09.2008 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> nämlich es ist ein Spiel aus dem Hause Ascaron, siehe Sacred 1, wieviele Patches musste mann installieren um es einigermassen fehlerfrei spielen zu können ? 2 ? 3? glaube waren über fünf, deshalb würde ich mich nicht aufregen über den Kopierschutz, erst mal sehen wie dass Spiel überhaupt wird, ob es einigermassen spielbar sein wird ...
> 
> gruss Ala
> ...




Ja ne is klar.

Und weil die Nationalmannschaft Fussball von Spanien noch nie vorher einen Titel bei einem großen Turnier holen konnte, schaffen sie es nie oder was ?

Haben wir bei der EM in diesem Jahr gesehen.

By the way:

Immer diese: Ascaron .... Patches Nummer. Das ist seit Dark Star One oder Tortuga (OK war nicht so der Burner) hinfällig. Die haben gelernt und investieren Millionen in QA. 

Sacred 2 habe ich angezockt bei der GC, nix mit Absturz, habe keinen einzigen Bug gefunden noch ned mal nen Clipping Fehler. Ganz im Gegenteil: Das Game schaut super aus und spielt sich fanatastisch ...

Schau Dir mal an wie die mit der Community arbeiten, welche Nähe es zu Fans gibt- absolut einzigartig. Schau mal was da alles getan wird..auch gerade COmmunitytechnisch.

Ich bin bestimmt keinm heftiger Fan Boy aber ich muss einfach auch objektiv  feststellen, wie proaktiv Ascaron ist und wieviel sie getan haben. Wünsche wirklich nur das Beste.

Wir werden ja den Lesertest sehen (schade, ich hatte mich beworben  ) Aber irgendwie kommt momentan immer nur eine Message auch gerade von anderen Medien;:

Sacred2 = Hammer

Bin gespannt wie die Games das sieht.


----------



## Torpedator (10. September 2008)

*AW: Argonaut*

Welchen Kopierschutz man auch wählt, die Frage stellt sich hier wohl nach dem Sinn und der Motivation. Nehmen wir einen Titel, welcher günstig in der Produktion war. Wenn also mit wenigen Verkäufen schon kostendeckend gearbeitet werden kann, dann ist eine Pressemitteilung 'Wir sind ohne Kopierschutz' ein PR-Mittel. Das versteht auch dein Investor oder deine Finanzbuchhalterin und ist zufrieden. Wenn du jetzt aber mit Summen im Millionenbereich hantierst und sagst, du stellst dein Produkt ungeschützt auf den Markt, dann sehen alle Beteiligten ihre Fälle davon schwimmen. 

Wenn alle ehrlich wären, dann braucht man auch keinen Kopierschutz. Der kleine demographische Querschnitt hier zeigt aber deutlich, warum man ihn braucht. Ob es die kriminelle Energie oder der mangelnde Respekt einiger Leute vor der Arbeit anderer ist, kann ich nicht ergründen. 

Wen es aber trotzdem stört:  Kauft euch doch die Konsolenversion.


----------



## Blade59 (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Burtchen am 10.09.2008 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sage es an dieser Stelle auch gerne noch einmal und gebe mich damit zum Abschuss frei: Ich hatte *in anderthalb Jahrzehnten Spielerdasein* noch nie ein Problem mit irgendeinem Kopierschutz. Tages, SecuROM, Laserlok, SafeDisc... die fallen mir nur auf, wenn ich bei der Deinstallation nach dem Treiber gefragt werde.



dem kann ich mich nur voll und ganz anschließen und ich gehöre eher zur spiele-opa-generation.


----------



## zebder (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				McDrake am 10.09.2008 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> zebder am 10.09.2008 16:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  dann mach deinen unbezahlten job auch richtig und behalte den kontext im auge aus dem meine aussage entstanden sind und alles ist gut   
An MCDRAKE                  und für deinen Namen 

so, und jetzt kannst du mich gerne Verbannen, dann hast du auch mal eine gute tat begangen und kannst dich sogar angesprochen fühlen


----------



## Mushido (10. September 2008)

*AW:*

Aber mal zum Thema:

Verstehe die Aufregung ned.

Ich = Gamer , ich habe Lust ein Spiel zu spielen also gehe ich in den Laden, kaufe es mir, installiere es, gebe meinen Code ein und spiele dann gediegen Sacred 2 im Closed Net inklusive Bashing auf PVP Server. Toll ... super ... 

Auch wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte:

Ich bin doch ned bescheuert und gebe meiner Frau meinen Key bzw share mein Game mit ihr.
Wie blöd muss ich denn sein? Dann zockt sie online und ich kann ned, oder was ?

Die kauft sich schön ihr eigenes Spiel bevor das ALLES in STREIT ausartet.

Ist doch ned teuer 49 Euro - Gott, dann verzichtet sie halt mal auf 6 Cocktails im MOnat oder kauft halt mal wenigerSchuhe.

WO ist das Problem der Leute die sich beklagen? Ich checks ned ...


----------



## Burtchen (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				zebder am 10.09.2008 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 10.09.2008 17:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Gesperrt.*


----------



## Blade59 (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				zebder am 10.09.2008 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> so, und jetzt kannst du mich gerne Verbannen, dann hast du auch mal eine gute tat begangen und kannst dich sogar angesprochen fühlen



hätte ich an seiner stelle schon längst gemacht.


----------



## Aladin (10. September 2008)

*AW: Ascaron ! Name is Programm ! *



			
				Mushido am 10.09.2008 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ne is klar.
> 
> Und weil die Nationalmannschaft Fussball von Spanien noch nie vorher einen Titel bei einem großen Turnier holen konnte, schaffen sie es nie oder was ?
> 
> ...



wäre ja noch schlimmer wenn sie auf der GC ne fehlerhafte Demo dich anzoggen lassen würden, dass hat null Aussagekraft, zumindest für mich, schönmalerei 
kann schon sein, dass es gut läuft und gut aussieht, ich warte auf jeden Fall erst mal, bevor ich dass Teil kaufe, erst mal einige Tests lesen, sowohl nationale als auch internationale und ne Demo wäre auch nicht schlecht, vorher geht erst mal nichts 
wie gesagt mir ist der Kopierschutz nicht wirklich wichtig, die Firma is Programm mehr gibts dazu nichts zu sagen von mir, 1-2 x geschädigt von der Firma --> sehr grosse Vorsicht geboten

gruss Ala


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. September 2008)

*AW: Ascaron ! Name is Programm ! *

Es wurde ja in den letzten Monaten/Jahren so oft über den PC als Spieleplattform diskutiert. Ich kann euch nur sagen, mit SO einer Politik ist der PC Spielemarkt in einiger Zeit wirklich tot, weil sich die Leute das nicht lange gefallen lassen werden und sollten irgendwann alle PC Spiele mit so einer Aktivierung daher kommen, wird auch irgendwann der härteste PC Verfechter zu den Konsolen wechseln. Danke liebe Entwickler, so schafft ihr es, den PC als Spieleplattform wirklich zu ruinieren 
 

Ich werd mir das jedenfalls nicht gefallen lassen. Sollten irgendwann alle Spiele mit so einer Aktivierung oder Plattformen a la Steam daher kommen, kauf ich mir einfach keine mehr. Dann zock ich nur noch die alten Spiele und die können sich ihre Neuen in den After schieben, denn gängeln lasse ich mich nicht


----------



## Burtchen (10. September 2008)

*AW: Ascaron ! Name is Programm ! *



			
				Shadow_Man am 10.09.2008 17:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Es wurde ja in den letzten Monaten/Jahren so oft über den PC als Spieleplattform diskutiert. Ich kann euch nur sagen, mit SO einer Politik ist der PC Spielemarkt in einiger Zeit wirklich tot, weil sich die Leute das nicht lange gefallen lassen werden und sollten irgendwann alle PC Spiele mit so einer Aktivierung daher kommen, wird auch irgendwann der härteste PC Verfechter zu den Konsolen wechseln. Danke liebe Entwickler, so schafft ihr es, den PC als Spieleplattform wirklich zu ruinieren


Das ist natürlich eine schwierige Lage: Entwickler und Publisher sagen: Dem PC als Spieleplattform geht's so schlecht, weil darauf soviel raubkopiert wird. DIe Spiele(käufe)r sagen: Wenn ihr in unseren Augen ohnehin wirkungslose Maßnahmen dagegen ergreift, die uns ärgern, kaufen wir weniger Spiele. Na super.


----------



## Psychonautic (10. September 2008)

*Kopierschutz*

Das ist ja eine Party hier!

Ich werde mir das Spiel nicht kaufen, ganz einfach weil es nicht mein Genre ist (Dauerklickerei   ).

Jedoch finde ich es durchaus lobenswert, dass sich die Leute bei Ascaron anscheinend doch mehr Gedanken darüber machen, wie sie das mit dem Kopierschutz angehen um es den Kunden angenehm zu machen. 

Ich selbst kann Kopierschutze eigentlich nicht leiden, sobald sie über die Drehscheibe von Monkey Island hinausgehen. Hatte selbst auch Probleme mit dem berüchtigten StarForce Schutz.

Es dürfte aber einfach etwas bringen, sonst würden sie es ja nicht tun. Ich dachte selbst immer: "Ok, die dies kaufen haben die Probleme und die die sich´s runterladen warten nur etwas länger (bis der Schutz geknackt ist) oder verzichten einfach auf das Spiel und saugen das Nächste. Da läuft ja was verkehrt"

Aber so einfach ist es sicher nicht. Es wird da schon umfangreiche Marktstudien geben, die belegen, dass ein Kopierschutz sich finanziell mehr rentiert als darauf zu verzichten. Ascaron hat sicher nicht nur einfach so Bock auf das Ganze Gejammer und die Diskussionen.

Was ich auch seltsam finde, ist die allergische Reaktion gegenüber der Datensammlerei (grundsätzlich für mich auch nicht zu befürworten! ist in dem Falle ja auch nicht gegeben) aber viele dieser Leute melden sich bei Facebook, Studivz usw. an sodaß die halbe Welt weiß welche sexuelle Orientierung oder Hobbies sie haben oder wie sie nach 1 Liter Vodka aussehen.
Dabei ist hier viel mehr Sensibiltät gefragt!


----------



## Celica26 (10. September 2008)

*AW:*

Die Publisher müssen eins einsehen: 

*Raubkopien gab es, gibt es und wird es (vermutlich) immer geben egal was für idiotische, umständliche, ausgefeilte oder sonst wat für Kopierschutzmaßnahmen sie auf die Beine stellen.
*

Wenn sie das Geld und die Energie die sie normalerweise in diese Kopierschütze reinstecken mal in das Produkt (Das Game) investieren würden, könnte man wahrscheinlich die Preiskurbel des Spiels deutlich runterdrehen (Ja ich bin immer noch der Meinung das 50€ für ein Spiel totaler Wucher ist) und durch eine bessere Qualität des Spiels mehr Käufer für das Produkt anlocken.

Das Kopierschutzkarussel auf dem PC wird in letzter Zeit echt immer lächerlicher weil eh alles geknackt wird und die Käufer schlimmer dran sind als die Raubkopierer.


----------



## LoLcalisto (10. September 2008)

*AW: Ascaron ! Name is Programm ! *



			
				Burtchen am 10.09.2008 17:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist natürlich eine schwierige Lage: Entwickler und Publisher sagen: Dem PC als Spieleplattform geht's so schlecht, weil darauf soviel raubkopiert wird. DIe Spiele(käufe)r sagen: Wenn ihr in unseren Augen ohnehin wirkungslose Maßnahmen dagegen ergreift, die uns ärgern, kaufen wir weniger Spiele. Na super.



Für Offline Inhalte ist der Tod des PCs als Spieleplattform sowieso nicht mehr aufzuhalten.

Wenn ich mir allerdings vorstelle Shooter (die ich zum Glück seit Jahren nicht mehr zocke) oder Strategiespiele auf ner Konsole zu spielen, bei der Steuerung ... da kommt mir ein leichter Brechreiz. (Hoffe das verstößt nicht gegen die Umgangsformen, bei der aufgeheizten Lage hier  )

Der PC wird wohl in Zukunft ausschließlich für Online Spiele dienen und OpenSource Entwicklungen. Schade! Aber damit kann ich denke ich leben. Zur Konsole kriegt mich jedenfalls keiner!


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				ChristianeClarenbach am 10.09.2008 15:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Es werden keine persönlichen Daten ausgelesen, es wird nur die Rechnerconfig gecheckt. Hat sich zu viel seit der Installation geändert, braucht man eben ein paar Clicks um die Aktivierung zu erneuern. Das wars auch schon.



Warum nennt ihr Euch dann nicht gleich Ascaron Schäuble, würde wohl besser passen. Wer gibt Ihnen eigentlich das Recht ungefragt auf meinem Rechner zu schnüffeln? Es geht sie ja wohl überhaupt nichts an, wie meine Rechnerkonfiguration ist oder wann und wie oft ich meine Hardware wechsele. Das sie sich das trotzdem erlauben, ist eine Dreistigkeit die seinesgleichen sucht. Und zum Thema Securom. Warum sollte ich mir sowas installieren, was Spywareähnliche anleihen hat? Welches sich tief ins System reinfrisst und nur mit Mühen dann wieder heraus zu bekommen ist. Das ist also euer Dank an eure Kunden, wenn sie Euer Spiel für 40 Euro kaufen, sie müssen sich dann quasi einen Virus installieren. Echt genial   

Mit solchen Methoden liebe Entwickler, werdet ihr das Thema Raubkopien nie in den Griff bekommen. Im Gegenteil, so wird der ehrlichste Käufer sich irgendwann die Spiele lieber laden, als sich gängeln zu lassen. Denn die Raubkopierer haben's ja einfacher, die ladens sich einfacher runter, können gleich loszocken und haben keinerlei Meckereien mit dem Kopierschutz. Dass ist das, was ihr Entwickler aber leider nie verstehen werdet.

Wie wäre es statt solchem Kopierschutz lieber mit einem Belohnungssystem für ehrliche Käufer? Z.B. das Käufer die nachweisen können, dass sie einen Vorgänger eurer Spiele haben, dann den Nachfolger sagen wir mal 5 Euro billiger bekämen. Somit würde sich der ehrlicher Käufer nicht nur belohnt fühlen, sondern ihr würdet ihn auch eher an Euch binden, als mit irgendwelchem gewaltigem Kopierschutz, der nichts bringt und Euch am Ende nur unnötig Geld kostet.

Das Motto der Spielentwickler/Publisher sollte nicht "Gegen den Raubkopierer" sondern "*Für* den ehrlichen Käufer" heißen. Wenn das die Branche endlich einsieht, dann werden sie auch wieder mehr verkaufen.


----------



## TheChicky (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Celica26 am 10.09.2008 17:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ich bin immer noch der Meinung das 50€ für ein Spiel totaler Wucher ist) und durch eine bessere Qualität des Spiels mehr Käufer für das Produkt anlocken.



Was habt ihr nur immer mit euren 50€uro? Nur in den seltensten Einzelfällen kostet in unserem MM ein Spiel so viel(Crysis, glaub ich war das letzte). Die meisten neuen kosten maximal 45€, meistens 39€. Wartet man ein bisserl werden sie nochmal um einiges billiger.

Also 50€ hab ich noch nie ausgegeben für ein Spiel, keine Ahnung wo ihr immer einkauft.


----------



## Grikschat (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 10.09.2008 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> ChristianeClarenbach am 10.09.2008 15:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Endlich mal einer der es auf den Punkt bringt,danke.


----------



## Blade59 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Ascaron ! Name is Programm ! *



			
				Shadow_Man am 10.09.2008 17:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Es wurde ja in den letzten Monaten/Jahren so oft über den PC als Spieleplattform diskutiert. Ich kann euch nur sagen, mit SO einer Politik ist der PC Spielemarkt in einiger Zeit wirklich tot, weil sich die Leute das nicht lange gefallen lassen werden und sollten irgendwann alle PC Spiele mit so einer Aktivierung daher kommen, wird auch irgendwann der härteste PC Verfechter zu den Konsolen wechseln. Danke liebe Entwickler, so schafft ihr es, den PC als Spieleplattform wirklich zu ruinieren
> 
> Ich werd mir das jedenfalls nicht gefallen lassen. Sollten irgendwann alle Spiele mit so einer Aktivierung oder Plattformen a la Steam daher kommen, kauf ich mir einfach keine mehr. Dann zock ich nur noch die alten Spiele und die können sich ihre Neuen in den After schieben, denn gängeln lasse ich mich nicht



sorry, aber hab ich eine komplett andere einstellung, mir ist es egal, wenn eine firma xy mir einen ks mit auf die dvd/cd und dann ins system preßt. wenn ich das so will. sie schützen damit nur ihr geistiges eigentum, dessen nutzungsrechte ich gerade erworben habe. wir leben nun mal leider in einer welt, in der es wohl zum guten ton gehört, sich alles möglichst für lau zu ziehen, zu saugen, zu besorgen, zu laden. wie ich weiter oben schon geschrieben hatte, in meinen nunmehr fast 30 zockerjahren ist mir kein ks unter gekommen, der mir probleme beim spielen bereitet hat oder mein system instabil oder dergleichen gemacht hat. lediglich starforce mußte ich dann "per hand" entfernen, der war wirklich zu anhänglich..
aber apropos betriebssystem, wie ist und war das mit der aktivierung von xp und der nach dem auswechseln von komponenten notwendigen reaktivierung, dies haben wohl alle, die legal mit xp arbeiten hingenommen, soviel zum thema gängelung, nur wenn wieder einmal securom oder starforce als meldung erscheint, scheint krisen- und weltuntergangsstimmung auszubrechen. nur so am rande, jede suchmaschine, jeder browser "kennt" seinen nutzer besser und sammelt mehr informationen über ihn, aber irgendwie scheint das die meisten nicht zu stören.


----------



## Torpedator (10. September 2008)

*AW:*

Um mal konstruktiv zu werden.

Annahmen:
- Nicht alle Menschen sind ehrlich. Nehmen wir also an, ein Kopierschutz sei nötig. 
- Eine Emulation jeglicher CD/DVD-Schreib/Lese Techniken sei möglich, die Prüfung des Datenträgers ist also nicht sicher und damit für einen Kopierschutz unbrauchbar.

Frage:
Welche Methoden wären akzeptabel?

-------------------

Mir fällt ausser Internet-Aktivierung im Moment nichts ein. Und da hab ich auch lieber ein Einmal als ein Immer. Aber evtl. hat jemand ja eine gute Idee und ein Entwickler nimmt sich das zu Herzen?


----------



## SirVolkmar (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 10.09.2008 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> ChristianeClarenbach am 10.09.2008 15:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da gebe ich dir recht 
Es gibt Leute die kein Internet haben wie zum Beispiel meine Eltern die aber Rollenspiel Fan sind.Warum muß das so Kompliziert sein - Drakensang hatt es doch gezeigt wie es gehen kann - ohne Internet Aktivierung.


----------



## Celica26 (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				TheChicky am 10.09.2008 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Celica26 am 10.09.2008 17:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich wollte hier lediglich auf die Preisproblematik hinweisen die ich schon in diesen Foren oft angesprochen habe. Warum gibt es wohl so viele Raubkopien? Ganz sicher nicht weil es so viele schlechte und diebische Menschen auf der Welt gibt. Stellt euch mal folgende Situation vor:

Am 21 November 2008 erscheint ja wie wir alle wissen GTA 4. Es wird laut Preislisten 45.95 € kosten. So...ein Wenigverdiener (von den es immer mehr in Deutschland und auf der Welt gibt dank des tollen Kapitalismus) plant das Spiel zu kaufen. Leider geht ihm in diesem Monat das Auto kaputt wofür er paar hunderter hinblättern muss. Wie es der Zufall so will muss er noch seinem Kind was für die Schule kaufen etc. etc. was auch immer. Nun steht er bei Media Markt vor GTA IV und kann es sich nicht leisten...was macht er? Wenn er zu den heiligen Moralaposteln gehört wartet er natürlich bis es billiger wird (so in 1 Jahr etwas bei GTA IV denke ich)...in dem eher wahrscheinlicheren Fall aber da er sich aber tierisch schon monatelang auf das Spiel gefreut hat lädt er es sich gemütlich und sicher über einen One Klick Hoster runter weil er es unbedingt jetzt haben will und nicht warten kann (kann ich verstehen).

Worauf ich hinaus will? Die oben beschriebene Situation kommt viel viel öfter vor als man denkt. Nun...wenn das Spiel aber nur 20€ gekostet hätte wäre auch bei diesem Mann dieses Geld durchaus im Budget drin gewesen evtl. 

Ich wollte eben nur etwas auf die Raubkopierproblematik hinlenken damit das Argument (Niedrigere Preise ändern nichts an Raubkopien) etwas totgehauen wird.


----------



## Heikotomfelde (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 10.09.2008 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> ChristianeClarenbach am 10.09.2008 15:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielleicht hast Du vergessen die Pressemitteilung zu lesen...

1. Es werden keine Rechnerdaten an einen Server geschickt sondern nur der Seriencode des Handbuches. Im Gegenzug schickt Dir bzw. der wartenden Sacred2 Version den Aktivierungscode zur Freischaltung. Keine Information ausser der Seriennummer hat Deinen Rechner verlassen. Das passiert ruckzuck sofern Dein Rechner am Netz ist. Es finden keine weiteren Prüfungen statt und auch keine Kommunikation zwischen Deinem Rechner und dem Sony Server. Ich habe ganz bewusst diese Entscheidung so getroffen damit eindeutig ist KEINE Daten haben zu wollen.
2. Hast Du kein Internet im Hause kannst Du das auch manuell vornehmen...im Büro, bei nem Freund, über das Telefon und einem Freund, im Internet Cafe. Einfach www.unlock.sacred2.com besuchen und die Registrierung/Deregistrierung vornehmen. Alles was Du benötigst ist eine Mail Adresse auf die Du Zugriff hast. Es steht auf der Verpackung : Ein ONLINE Zugang zur Registrierung wird zur aktivierung benötigt.
3. Hardware und das Tauschen der Komponenten. Wenn es Dein Hobby ist Komponenten zu tauschen...20 mal täglich dann ist das kein Problem. Ein bis 2 Komponenten sind ohne Bedeutung für die Aktivierung. Die alternative ist einfach : Dauer keine 10 Sekunden = Deaktivierung aufrufen und fertig. Es muss nichts DeInstalliert werden sondern nur Deaktiviert. Nach Deinen Bastelarbeiten einfach wieder Aktivieren. Ebenfalls wieder 10 Sekunden.

Viele Grüsse
Heiko tom Felde
Geschäftsführer 
Ascaron


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Torpedator am 10.09.2008 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Um mal konstruktiv zu werden.
> 
> Annahmen:
> - Nicht alle Menschen sind ehrlich. Nehmen wir also an, ein Kopierschutz sei nötig.
> ...



Es gibt ein paar Fragen, die ich mir auch immer stelle? Wie kommt ein Spiel z.B. teilweise 2-3 Wochen VOR Release als Version ins Netz? Ich  meine, normale Spieler können das nicht sein, weil sie ja noch gar kein Zugriff auf das Spiel hatten und somit auch keine Version ins Netz bringen konnten. Also wer macht das dann? Leute vom Presswerk? Leute von der Presse oder gar böswillige Entwickler aus den eigenen Reihen? Vielleicht sollten die Entwickler da mal ihre Sicherheitslöcher stopfen, denn wenn vorher keine Version im Netz ist, kann sie auch niemand laden.   

Kopierschutzsystem dagegen bringen rein gar nichts, sie werden mit der Zeit immer geknackt werden. Also können die Entwickler das Geld eigentlich sparen, das in das Spiel investieren oder mehr in die Verpackung und ein anständiges Handbuch. Zusätzlich ist guter Support sehr wichtig. Wenn bei einem Spiel lange guter Support geboten wird, Patches nicht nur als Bugfixes dienen, sondern auch neuer Inhalt dazu kommt, kann man auch viele Leute zum Kauf anlocken.

Man sollte sich eben viel für den ehrlichen Käufer einfallen lassen und ihn nicht noch dafür bestrafen, dass er sich das Spiel gekauft hat, DENN damit erreicht man genau das Gegenteil von dem was man will. Ich z.B. werde in diesem Fall aufgrund der Aktivierungspolitik auf dieses Spiel verzichten und ich bin sicher nicht der Einzige. Ist es das was die Entwickler wollen? Sicher nicht, denn sie wollen ihr Produkt ja möglichst vielfach verkaufen. Mit solchen Methoden verschreckt man aber selbst den ehrlichsten Käufer.

Jedenfalls wenn das die Politik der Entwickler ist, in Zukunft auf Online-Aktivierungen und Plattformen a la Steam zu setzen, werden sie von mir jedenfalls keinen Cent mehr sehen und ich werde auch Leute in meinem Umfeld davon abraten, sich solche Spiele zu kaufen.


----------



## McDrake (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Celica26 am 10.09.2008 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Am 21 November 2008 erscheint ja wie wir alle wissen GTA 4. Es wird laut Preislisten 45.95 € kosten. So...ein Wenigverdiener (von den es immer mehr in Deutschland und auf der Welt gibt dank des tollen Kapitalismus) plant das Spiel zu kaufen. Leider geht ihm in diesem Monat das Auto kaputt wofür er paar hunderter hinblättern muss. Wie es der Zufall so will muss er noch seinem Kind was für die Schule kaufen etc. etc. was auch immer. Nun steht er bei Media Markt vor GTA IV und kann es sich nicht leisten...was macht er? Wenn er zu den heiligen Moralaposteln gehört wartet er natürlich bis es billiger wird (so in 1 Jahr etwas bei GTA IV denke ich)...in dem eher wahrscheinlicheren Fall aber da er sich aber tierisch schon monatelang auf das Spiel gefreut hat lädt er es sich gemütlich und sicher über einen One Klick Hoster runter weil er es unbedingt jetzt haben will und nicht warten kann (kann ich verstehen).


Ganz ehrlich.
Wer als Vater keine 50€ mehr hat, der sollte sich auch für 10€kein Spiel kaufen.
Wenn man kein Geld hat, dann wartet man halt.
Das ist doch wirklich mit allem so.


----------



## Celica26 (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				McDrake am 10.09.2008 18:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Celica26 am 10.09.2008 18:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das mit dem Vater war nur ein Beispiel ich bin selber auch kein Vater aber 50€ sind in der heutigen Zeit einfach viel Geld und viele Menschen kaufen die Spiele nicht oder beziehen sie illegal. Die ausgefeiltesten Online Kopierschütze helfen da auch nichts.


----------



## McDrake (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Celica26 am 10.09.2008 18:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem Vater war nur ein Beispiel ich bin selber auch kein Vater aber 50€ sind in der heutigen Zeit einfach viel Geld und viele Menschen kaufen die Spiele nicht oder beziehen sie illegal. Die ausgefeiltesten Online Kopierschütze helfen da auch nichts.


Es bleibt dabei.
Wenn man kein Geld hat, dann muss man sich in Geduld üben und sparen.
Aber das ist eine moralische Einstellung. Wenn die nicht da ist, dann bringen auch günstige Preise nix.


----------



## Psychonautic (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Celica26 am 10.09.2008 18:58 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 10.09.2008 18:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, aber das Tränendrüsenbeispiel ist wirklich nicht gut. 

Ich meine wir leben hier im Wohlstand, was man daran sieht, dass überhaupt fast jeder ein PC Spiel zocken kann. Dass sich nicht jeder alles leisten kann was er gerne möchte erweckt bei mir jetzt wenig Mitleid. 
Ich hätte auch gerne alle TV-Serien die mir gefallen auf DVD, aber wenn ich´s mir nicht leisten kann dann halt nicht. Deswegen "berechtigt"  das doch nicht zur Raubkopie.

Mir ist schon klar das auf der ganzen Welt große soziale Misstände und Ungerechtigkeiten vorherrschen aber jetzt Verständnis für Leute aufzubringen die illegal saugen, weil sie angeblich zu wenig verdienen kann ich nicht.

Das Problem heutzutage ist einfach, dass jeder das Gefühl hat alles spielen zu müssen, jede gute (oder weniger gute) Musik hören zu wollen usw. Verzicht ist in dem Fall einfach angesagt. Kann ich auch oft schwer und deshalb kauf ich die Spiele immer erst ein Jahr später als Budget Version oder als beigelegte Vollversion diverser Spielzeitschriften.

Daher kenn ich fast jedes bessere Computerspiel aus den Bereichen die mich interessieren. Nur halt etwas später, wo ich nicht mehr überall mitreden kann. 
Zusätzlich erspar ich mir auch die teure Daueraufrüsterei.


----------



## rstaar (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Celica26 am 10.09.2008 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte hier lediglich auf die Preisproblematik hinweisen die ich schon in diesen Foren oft angesprochen habe. Warum gibt es wohl so viele Raubkopien? Ganz sicher nicht weil es so viele schlechte und diebische Menschen auf der Welt gibt. Stellt euch mal folgende Situation vor:
> 
> Am 21 November 2008 erscheint ja wie wir alle wissen GTA 4. Es wird laut Preislisten 45.95 € kosten. So...ein Wenigverdiener (von den es immer mehr in Deutschland und auf der Welt gibt dank des tollen Kapitalismus) plant das Spiel zu kaufen. Leider geht ihm in diesem Monat das Auto kaputt wofür er paar hunderter hinblättern muss. Wie es der Zufall so will muss er noch seinem Kind was für die Schule kaufen etc. etc. was auch immer. Nun steht er bei Media Markt vor GTA IV und kann es sich nicht leisten...was macht er? Wenn er zu den heiligen Moralaposteln gehört wartet er natürlich bis es billiger wird (so in 1 Jahr etwas bei GTA IV denke ich)...in dem eher wahrscheinlicheren Fall aber da er sich aber tierisch schon monatelang auf das Spiel gefreut hat lädt er es sich gemütlich und sicher über einen One Klick Hoster runter weil er es unbedingt jetzt haben will und nicht warten kann (kann ich verstehen).
> 
> ...



Naja, ich halte mal folgendes dagegen:
Die mir bekannten Wenigverdiener sind eigentlich viel zu ehrlich, daß sie sich aus deinen genannten Gründen das Spiel illegal herunterladen. Die warten tatsächlich, bis ein Spiel günstiger wird. Denn eins können diese Leute aufgrund ihrer Lebenslage eh gut: Die können auf Luxus verzichten und sehen es nicht als persönliches Statussymbol an.

Dagegen steht dann die erheblich größere Gruppe der coolen Schulhofkiddies, die nur über Luxus definieren. Die wollen sofort alles besitzen, auch wenn es nur zum Mitreden ist. Und wenn das Taschengeld für ein Spiel wie GTA IV nicht reicht, muss das Spiel eben woanders herkommen, hauptsache man ist "In" und hat das Spiel sofort am ersten Tag. Das ist sicher die erheblich größere Gruppe an Raubkopierern.


----------



## Celica26 (10. September 2008)

*AW:*

Ich wollte mit dem Beispiel keine Raubkopien rechtfertigen. Nur weil ich denke das Raubkopien ein Kavaliersdelikt sind und Raubkopierer (Privat) keine Verbrecher sind heisst es nicht das ich Raubkopien für gut heisse und unterstütze. Das ist ganz sicher nicht der Fall.

Ich bin einfach ganz stark für ein baldiges einlenken der Softwareschmieden in vielerlei hinsicht (nicht nur beim Preis).


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				McDrake am 10.09.2008 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Celica26 am 10.09.2008 18:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eben und ein Spiel wird ja auch nicht schlechter, wenn man etwas wartet. Ich z.B. kaufe mir viele Spiele erst wenn sie so 15-20 Euro kosten. Das hat eben den Vorteil, dass man nicht nur Geld spart, sondern dann auch mehr Spiele kaufen kann, als wenn man für jedes 45 Euro ausgegeben hätte  Tja, wer sich in Geduld übt, der wird oft belohnt.


----------



## Torpedator (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 10.09.2008 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Torpedator am 10.09.2008 18:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es ist ein Gedankenspiel. Niemand released bei Multimillionen-Dollar Produktionen ohne Schutz. Deshalb: Angenommen Schutz ist nötig, WAS würdest DU aktzeptieren? 

Konstruktiv. Nicht immer nur alles kaputt machen.


----------



## McDrake (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Celica26 am 10.09.2008 19:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin einfach ganz stark für ein baldiges einlenken der Softwareschmieden in vielerlei hinsicht (nicht nur beim Preis).


Spiele produzieren kostet nun mal Geld. Und wie andere Arbeiter wollen auch die Angestellten, die ein Game produzieren eine Familie ernähren.
Ich wär auch dafür, dass die Bahnticktes günstiger werden... oder das Brot... oder der nächste Urlaub... oder


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Torpedator am 10.09.2008 19:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist ein Gedankenspiel. Niemand released bei Multimillionen-Dollar Produktionen ohne Schutz. Deshalb: Angenommen Schutz ist nötig, WAS würdest DU aktzeptieren?
> 
> Konstruktiv. Nicht immer nur alles kaputt machen.



Ich hätte da eine Idee. Man könnte es ja nochmal mit den Drehscheiben aus Monkey Island Zeiten versuchen. So dass der Spieler vor dem Spielen und vielleicht 1-2 mal während dem Spielen eine gewisse zufällige Kombination "erdrehen" muss und den dabei erscheinenden Code einfach eingeben muss. So hätte man keinen Kopierschutz auf der Platte und er wäre auch nicht einfach durch NO-DVD Cracks zu umgehen.


----------



## Psychonautic (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 10.09.2008 19:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Torpedator am 10.09.2008 19:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja. wäre nach meinem Geschmack- aber Scanner, Internet, Drucker in fast jedem Haushalt machen´s doch sehr einfach.


----------



## McDrake (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 10.09.2008 19:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte da eine Idee. Man könnte es ja nochmal mit den Drehscheiben aus Monkey Island Zeiten versuchen. So dass der Spieler vor dem Spielen und vielleicht 1-2 mal während dem Spielen eine gewisse zufällige Kombination "erdrehen" muss und den dabei erscheinenden Code einfach eingeben muss. So hätte man keinen Kopierschutz auf der Platte und er wäre auch nicht einfach durch NO-DVD Cracks zu umgehen.


Sowas fänd ich cool.
Aber dann kommen ganz schnell jene, die ihre Scheibe "verlegt" haben


----------



## LowriderRoxx (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Celica26 am 10.09.2008 19:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin einfach ganz stark für ein baldiges einlenken der Softwareschmieden in vielerlei hinsicht (nicht nur beim Preis).


Die Frage ist meines Erachtens, wielange sie noch auf ihrer alten Strategie verharren können. Wie ich weiter oben im Thread bereits angesprochen hab, die anderen Medienzweige sind bereits im Wandel. 

Im Bereich der Musikindustrie gab es vor Napster keine Möglichkeit, Musik über das Internet zu beziehen. Solang die Musik noch an Container (CD, Vinyl) gebunden war, hatten die Plattenlabels ein Monopol, einen klar unter sich aufgeteilten Markt. Dann kamen die Piraten und haben Musik im Internet angeboten, sowohl einzelne Stücke als auch ganze Alben. Resultat: Apple hat den Bereich abseits des vorherigen Marktes mit iTunes erschlossen - jetzt auch ohne DRM - und hat mächtig abkassiert, weil niemand anders die Möglichkeit ergriffen/erkannt hat. Machbar, da ein Großteil der Einnahmen durch Konzerte und Merchandising gemacht wird.

In der Filmindustrie kommen jetzt als Reaktion auf illegale Quellen Formate wie Hulu auf. Filme und Serien nach Wahl, zu jeden Zeitpunkt, überall, gratis. Sie haben den Markt erkannt, den die Piraten für sich ergriffen hatten und versuchen jetzt, selbst dort Fuß zu fassen. Auch hier, Großteil der Einnahmen durch Box Office Revenue und Lizensierung durch die Fernsehsender. 

Für beide Bereiche gibt es Geschäftsmodelle, die mit einer kompletten Legalisierung von Kopien für den nicht-kommerziellen Gebrauch funktionieren könnten. Bei Software, Videospielen im speziellen, sind leider unterschiedliche Vorraussetzungen gegeben. Dort gibt es kaum einen kommerziellen Gebrauch, mir fallen spontan nur Internet-Cafés ein. Umso eher eine Möglichkeit, Marktanteile mit einem neuen Paradigma zu erobern.


----------



## McDrake (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Psychonautic am 10.09.2008 19:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja. wäre nach meinem Geschmack- aber Scanner, Internet, Drucker in fast jedem Haushalt machen´s doch sehr einfach.


Ich glaub, der Aufwand wäre aber um einiges grösser, als heute nen Crack zu suchen.


----------



## German_Ripper (10. September 2008)

*AW:*

"...Bei einem Defekt des Rechners kann die Deinstallation auch der Kundenservice durchführen...."  Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden? Der Kundenservice von Ascaron kann Remote auf meinen Rechner zugreifen und auf mein BS rumhacken? Das geht jawohl schlichtweg zu weit! Innerhalt einer Applikation Daten an externe Systeme zu verschicken oder zu bekommen ist ja OK aber den Rechner per remote von einer fremden Person steuern zu lassen ist aus Datenschutzrichtlinien verboten! Ich glaube nicht, dass die "Remote Controll" auf der Verpackung so ausgezeichnet wird. 

Willkommen im Schäublestaat...


----------



## Psychonautic (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				McDrake am 10.09.2008 19:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Psychonautic am 10.09.2008 19:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist schon richtig, aber ich bin jetzt nichtmal auf die Möglichkeit eingegangen, einfach einen Patch drüber zu spielen (also Crack) der diese Abfrage wieder abstellt.

Funktionierende Kopierschutzmechanismen ist einfach sehr schwierig am PC, wo jeder die Dateien editieren kann.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Psychonautic am 10.09.2008 19:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 10.09.2008 19:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man müsste dann eben sagen wir mal 5-10 Versionen dieser Scheibe erstellen, so dass nicht jede für jedes Spiel nutzbar wäre. Und glaube mir...sowas wäre vom Aufwand viel viel schwerer zu knacken, als jetzt solcher Kopierschutz. 
Und man müsste eben es so machen, dass die Abfrage auch 1-2 mal während des Spielens, also in einer Ladepause oder so kommt. Denn dann wäre dieser Kopierschutz nicht einfach so durch ein Crack knackbar, da müssten die schon "tiefergehende" Maßnahmen ergreifen.


----------



## rstaar (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				McDrake am 10.09.2008 19:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Psychonautic am 10.09.2008 19:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn irgendwann die Foren überquellen mit Fragen ala: "Was muss ich eingeben, wenn da ein Totenkopf, ein Hering und eine Kettensäge kommt?" wird Google auch bei einer Codescheibe schnell dein Freund sein. Daher sind Codescheiben, auch wenn ich sie damals gut fand, heutzutage nicht mehr zweckmäßig.
Das mit der Aktivierung finde ich schon mehr als ok. Zwischendurch ein kleiner Online-Check, ob auch alles rechtmäßig ist, und gut ist.


----------



## Heikotomfelde (10. September 2008)

*AW:*

Falls jemand noch ernsthaft Fragen zu Sacred2 und dem Einsatz von SecuROM hat bin ich gerne bereit sie zu beantworten.

Nochmals, wenn kein Schutz auf Sacred2 wäre würden zu viele es einfach kopieren und spielen ohne zu bezahlen. Alleine der Single Player bietet ca. 200 Stunden Spielspass bei 6 Chars und 10 Möglichkeiten sie zu spielen. Das wäre wenn nur die Story gespielt würde ohne jemals eine Sidequest angefasst zu haben...es sind deren 500+ im Spiel.

Selbst wenn jemand "nur" 50 Stunden damit spielt wäre es im Vergleich zu anderen Spielen die nach 12 Stunden durch sind eine Menge. 50 Stunden = Gut und böse gespielt mit 2 Chars um Abwechslung zu haben.

Es arbeiten 94 Mitarbeiter bei Ascaron und alle für Sacred2...4.5 Jahre Entwicklungszeit...Das kann ich nicht mal so eben als Freeware ins Internet stellen.

Ich habe mir viele Gedanken gemacht wie Sacred2 zu schützen ist ohne zu nerven und trotzdem im Vergleich zu anderen Spielen noch Vorteile bieten zu können.

STD = DVD im Laufwerk...Sacred2 keine DVD im Laufwerk
STD = Einplatz Version...Sacrd2 = 2 Platz Version zur gleichen Zeit Aktiviert
STD = kein LAN ( HGL )...Sacred2 2 Personen LAN mit einer Version.
STD = 3 Aktivierungen...Sacred2 = so viele Du möchtest
etc.

Da ich für die Firma verantwortlich bin und die Entscheidungen stelle ich mich den Fragen, sofern sachlich, offen und beantworte Fragen und Kommentare. Sei es hier oder im Forum von www.Sacred2.de

Morgen werde ich schauen ob es Fragen gibt um diese zu beantworten.

Grüsse
Heiko tom Felde
Geschäftsführer 
Ascaron


----------



## FixiFox (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				German_Ripper am 10.09.2008 19:34 schrieb:
			
		

> "...Bei einem Defekt des Rechners kann die Deinstallation auch der Kundenservice durchführen...."  Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden? Der Kundenservice von Ascaron kann Remote auf meinen Rechner zugreifen und auf mein BS rumhacken?


OMG, das heisst nichts anderes als dass der Kundenservice den Aktivierungskey MANUELL wieder zurücksetzen/freischalten/revoken kann und dein Sacred 2 damit in Urzustand versetzen kann. 

Manche haben hier echt wildeste Phantasien...

Viele machen sich ins Hemd wegen einer Aktivierung wo es zu keinerlei Übertragungen von persönlichen Daten kommt, auf der anderen Seite fragt kein Mensch danach was sein Browser, Skype, ICQ, etc.  so alles an Daten einsammelt, manche schaffen es nicht mal ihr photobucket account "abzuschliessen"...echt krass.


----------



## Heikotomfelde (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				German_Ripper am 10.09.2008 19:34 schrieb:
			
		

> "...Bei einem Defekt des Rechners kann die Deinstallation auch der Kundenservice durchführen...."  Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden? Der Kundenservice von Ascaron kann Remote auf meinen Rechner zugreifen und auf mein BS rumhacken? Das geht jawohl schlichtweg zu weit! Innerhalt einer Applikation Daten an externe Systeme zu verschicken oder zu bekommen ist ja OK aber den Rechner per remote von einer fremden Person steuern zu lassen ist aus Datenschutzrichtlinien verboten! Ich glaube nicht, dass die "Remote Controll" auf der Verpackung so ausgezeichnet wird.
> 
> Willkommen im Schäublestaat...



Diese Antwort muss noch sein...

Keiner kann und wird auf Deinen Rechner REMOTE zugreifen können.

Du kannst gerne unter www.unlock.sacred2.com alles manuell und ohne bestehende Internetverbindung aktivieren.

Ich bitte euch erst einmal zu lesen und zu verstehen bevor solch ein Müll geschrieben wird. Nur weil es ein Forum ist in dem jeder sich anonym einschreiben kann muss man doch sachlich bleiben.

Grüsse
Heiko...afk bis morgen.


----------



## rstaar (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Heikotomfelde am 10.09.2008 19:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Falls jemand noch ernsthaft Fragen zu
> 
> STD = DVD im Laufwerk...Sacred2 keine DVD im Laufwerk
> STD = Einplatz Version...Sacrd2 = 2 Platz Version zur gleichen Zeit Aktiviert
> ...



Kurze Frage, was ist STD?


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Heikotomfelde am 10.09.2008 19:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Falls jemand noch ernsthaft Fragen zu Sacred2 und dem Einsatz von SecuROM hat bin ich gerne bereit sie zu beantworten.
> 
> Nochmals, wenn kein Schutz auf Sacred2 wäre würden zu viele es einfach kopieren und spielen ohne zu bezahlen. Alleine der Single Player bietet ca. 200 Stunden Spielspass bei 6 Chars und 10 Möglichkeiten sie zu spielen. Das wäre wenn nur die Story gespielt würde ohne jemals eine Sidequest angefasst zu haben...es sind deren 500+ im Spiel.
> 
> ...



Da es ihr Spiel ist, ist es ihr gutes Recht, es so zu veröffentlichen, wie Sie möchten. Mein Recht als Kunde ist, darauf zu verzichten, wenn ich mit den Gegebenenheiten nicht zufrieden bin und dies werde ich hiermit tun.
Sollte sich das Spiel dann nicht entsprechend verkaufen, suchen sie die Schuld dann aber bitte nicht bei den Raubkopierern, sondern überdenken sie dann lieber mal ihre Politik! 
Denn aus meiner Sicht ist mit einer solchen Politik ein Verkaufsflop schon quasi vorprogrammiert. Aber nun gut, jeder bekommt immer das, was er letztendlich verdient.

Einen schönen Abend noch.....


----------



## smooth666 (10. September 2008)

*AW:*

Ich frage mich nur was bei einem Umfang von 25GB alles installiert werden muss bei diesem SPiel ? Ist das Spiel so groß oder ist der Virus genannte Kopierschutz so groß und umfangreich ? Die 25GB Info habe ich von Amazon.de wo die Anforderungen aufgelistet sind : Kann mr nich vorstellen das Sacred 2 bei einer so sagen wir mal scheusslichen Grafik so eine Menge Platz braucht . Meiner Meinung nach stinkt hier was gewaltig zum Himmel . Also wer das kauft is meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr zu belehren  , dem kann man wirklich nicht mehr helfen !

MFG 
SMOOTH666


----------



## rstaar (10. September 2008)

*AW:*

Amazon kennt auch alle Releasetermine, bevor es der Hersteller überhaupt bekannt gibt....


----------



## Psychonautic (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				rstaar am 10.09.2008 19:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Heikotomfelde am 10.09.2008 19:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



STD = Standard (denke ich)


----------



## Dulo (10. September 2008)

*AW:*

ich frag mich warum ein online spiel überhaupt so einen schutz braucht.

Warum macht man es nicht einfach immer wie bei WoW das bietet 100% sicherheit vor raubkopien. Dieses Secu-Rom ist nur schrott und in ein paar wochen höchstens monaten umgangen.


----------



## smooth666 (10. September 2008)

*AW:*

Wie bei WOW ? Was isn da fürn Schutz drin ? Falls es dich interesiert : WOw wird schon seit zig Jahren auf privaten Servern gespielt und das mit den neusten PatchVersionen . Es gibt einfach keinen sicheren Schutz , zumindest nich auf der DVD.Es gab mal nen interessanten KS weiß bloß nich mehr welches Programm das war , jedenfalls lieferte das Programm nen kleinen USB Stick mit ohne den konnte man es nich starten . Meines Wissens wurde das bis heute noch nicht geknackt .Also liebe SpieleEntwickler macht eure Hausaufgaben besser sonst verdient ihr bald nix mehr .


----------



## LowriderRoxx (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				smooth666 am 10.09.2008 20:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gab mal nen interessanten KS weiß bloß nich mehr welches Programm das war , jedenfalls lieferte das Programm nen kleinen USB Stick mit ohne den konnte man es nich starten.


USB-Dongle, wird zum Beispiel von Steel Beasts verwendet.


----------



## Clabu (10. September 2008)

*AW:*

man kann sich nur wünschen, das immer mehr Spieler sich dagegen auflehnen, von Publishern gegängelt und bevormundet zu werden.

Den Leuten sollte endlich mal klar werden, das die Puublisher/Entwickler ohne die Spieler/Käufler nen Dreck wert sind, Und wenn auch nur 2-3 Projekte in den Sand gesetzt wurden weil die Spieler das Theater nicht mehr mitmachen sind wir auf dem richtigen Weg.

Der Spieler kann sehr gut ohne Spiele leben, aber der Publisher nie ohne den Spieler.

Und liebe Asacaron Typen, schaut euch mal Spore auf Amazon an, da könnt ihr mal sehen wo der Hass so hingeht. Und da kann man nur sagen.....das ist nur der Anfang!!!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Celica26 am 10.09.2008 18:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Die ausgefeiltesten Online Kopierschütze helfen da auch nichts.


Sicherlich lässt sich jeder Schutz umgehen und es wird sich zeigen, was sich am Ende durchesetzt (an etwa DRM bei Musik denk).

Was nur wirklich kurios ist: Die Industrie hat wirklich eine extrem merkwürdige Art und Weise mit den ehrlichen Kunden umzugehen. Egal ob nun bei Filmen, Musik oder den Games. Indem man den ehrlichen Kunden allerlei Knüppel zwischen die Beine wirft oder in die kriminelle Ecke stellt will man Vertrauen gewinnen und zum Kauf von „Originalen“ anregen? :o Mehr als unverständlich.

Aber gut, so erleichtern wenigstens die Publisher die Wahl zum etwa Jahresende. Es ist gut, wenn ich für meine Einkaufsplanung schon im Vorfeld absehen kann, wer keinen Cent sehen wird. Freuen sich eben andere Publisher & Entwickler. Der Kunde ist eben König. 



Spoiler



Zumindest bei Einigen


----------



## LowriderRoxx (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Heikotomfelde am 10.09.2008 19:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmals, wenn kein Schutz auf Sacred2 wäre würden zu viele es einfach kopieren und spielen ohne zu bezahlen.


Worauf bezieht sich "zuviele"? 
So wie ich das sehe, ist der Kopierschutz ziemlich irrelevant, was die Verbreitung nicht authorisierter Kopien über das Internet angeht. Hier werden Kopien nicht verhindert, sondern höchstens hinausgezögert. Was den Verkauf von nicht authorisierten Kopien auf einem Datenträger angeht, auch hier dürfte es höchstens eine verzögernde Wirkung haben. 
Bleibt dann nicht nur noch das Verteilen von selbstgefertigten Kopien an Bekannte? Hier verdient Kopierschutz zumindest Ansatzweise noch seinen Namen, da nicht mit handelsüblicher, vorinstallierter Software kopiert werden kann. Ihr Vorsprung den Piraten gegenüber in diesem Bereich ist der Komfort. 

Falls meine Annahmen soweit richtig sein sollten: wie lange ist die zuletzt erwähnte Gruppe noch groß genug, um einen Kopierschutz zu rechtfertigen? 



> Es arbeiten 94 Mitarbeiter bei Ascaron und alle für Sacred2...4.5 Jahre Entwicklungszeit...Das kann ich nicht mal so eben als Freeware ins Internet stellen.


Genauer gesagt können sie es nicht so einfach verbreiten, ohne irgendeine gesicherte Einkommensquelle in ausreichendem Umfang zu haben, oder? 
Das Problem bei Singleplayer-Spielen scheint zu sein, dass hier das Konzept der bezahlten Zusatzleistungen noch nicht umgesetzt werden konnte, anders als im Multiplayer-Bereich. 
Bei kommerziell verwendeter Software gibts bekannterweise Support, Schulung, Anpassung an Kundenwünsche und andere bezahlte Leistungen, dann erübrigt sich das Elend mit dem Kopierschutz. 
Stardock hat mit Galactic Civilizations gezeigt, dass Spiele im mittleren Budgetrahmen auch ohne Kopierschutzmaßnahmen erfolgreich sein können. Da sich ihr Budget zweifelsohne in anderen Dimensionen bewegt, ist ihre Vorsicht jedoch verständlich.



> Ich habe mir viele Gedanken gemacht wie Sacred2 zu schützen ist ohne zu nerven und trotzdem im Vergleich zu anderen Spielen noch Vorteile bieten zu können.


Im Vergleich mit anderen scheint ihre Lösung zumindest akzeptabler zu sein, immerhin etwas.


----------



## Goddess (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Heikotomfelde am 10.09.2008 19:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Falls jemand noch ernsthaft Fragen zu Sacred2 und dem Einsatz von SecuROM hat bin ich gerne bereit sie zu beantworten.
> 
> Nochmals, wenn kein Schutz auf Sacred2 wäre würden zu viele es einfach kopieren und spielen ohne zu bezahlen. Alleine der Single Player bietet ca. 200 Stunden Spielspass bei 6 Chars und 10 Möglichkeiten sie zu spielen. Das wäre wenn nur die Story gespielt würde ohne jemals eine Sidequest angefasst zu haben...es sind deren 500+ im Spiel.
> 
> ...


Sehr geehrter Herr Felde, sie scheinen das Grundlegende Problem zu übersehen, sie schützen nicht ihren Titel vor illegaler Verbreitung. Sehen sie sich Spore, Mass Effect oder Bioshock an, um nur einige zu nennen. Alle haben einen Kopierschutz, alle wurden innerhalb kürzester Zeit gecracked und als illegale Kopie zum Download angeboten. Die Raubkopierer haben gelacht, die ehrlichen Kunden hingegen, hatten zum Teil massive Probleme, trotz des angeblich kaum merkbaren Kopierschutzes. Bei Bioshock wollte das Revoke-Tool nicht so funktionieren, wie es von den Entwicklern geplant war. Bei Mass Effect und Spore heisst es, nachdem die Installationen aufgebraucht wurden, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, dass das Spiel nicht mehr lauffähig ist. Natürlich lässt es sich beheben, indem ein Anruf über eine Mehrwertnummer bei EA erfolgt, finden sie soetwas gut?

Nun aber konkret zu ihrem Kopierschutz, der sich im System einnistet, und sich dort breit macht. Er versteckt sich nicht nur, nein, er setzt sich noch dazu in vielen System relevanten Windows Komponenten fest, svchost, Explorer, Com-Interface, Winlogon und bleibt dort aktiv. Davon merken die unbedarften Käufer natürlich nichts, ausser sie besitzen die entsprechende Software, um dieses Malware-ähnliche Verhalten des Kopierschutzes sichtbar zu machen. In meinem Fall ist es unter anderem ein Produkt von Comodo, bei dem ich steuern kann, auf welche Bestandteile einzelne Komponenten einer Software auf meinem System zugreifen dürfen. Daher kommt mir ein Spiel, das so gesichert ist, einfach nicht auf die Festplatte.

Ich empfinde die Entwicklung als sehr traurig, da immer mehr und mehr Spiele so geschützt werden, auf die ich mich gefreut, und für die ich bereitwillig mein Geld ausgegeben hätte. Traurig stimmt mich auch, und dafür sind sie gerade das beste Beispiel, das sie nicht verstehen, das ihr Produkt durch diesen Kopierschutz keinen deut sicherer gemacht wird, vor illegalen Kopien. Im Gegenteil beharren sie darauf, ihn einzusetzen, und kriminalisieren ehrliche KäuferInnen. Denn so problemlos, wie sie es hier darstellen möchten, verläuft der Einsatz von SecuRom nicht immer. Viele Systeme verweigern den Dienst sofort, sollte es Probleme mit dem Schutz geben, mit grauen erinnere ich mich da an Goin Downtown, das ich mir unbedarft kaufte, dank des nicht funktionierenden Kopierschutzes aber wieder zurückgab. Meinen sie etwa, das Raubkopierer derlei Probleme haben, vor denen sie ihr Produkt auf diese Art schützen wollen?

In mir hätten sie eine sichere Käuferin gehabt, aber mein Geld werden sie nicht bekommen. Ich unterstütze Spiele, indem ich sie kaufe, manche mehrfach, so zum Beispiel Sacred, Sacred Underword, Sacred Gold, Spellforce Silver, Gold, sowie das Hauptspiel und die Add-On Titel Extra, oder NWN1 und 2. Ich finanziere aber keine Firmen, die mich in meiner Freiheit einschränken wollen, in dem sie von mir Verlangen, mein Spiel über das Internet zu aktivieren, es nicht ohne weiteres Verkaufen zu können, oder drakonische Kopierschutzmassnahmen zu installieren um es spielen zu können. 

Wenn sie und ihre Mitarbeiter auf mein Geld verzichten können, stattedessen aber lieber auf ihren Kopierschutz bestehen, dann tue ich ihnen diesen Gefallen. Genauso wie auch EA, deren Titel ich durch einen Nichtkauf abstrafe, werde ich das auch bei ihren Produkten auf diese Weise goutieren. Es gibt nämlich genügend Spieleschmieden, die erkannt haben, das ein Kopierschutz nichts Wert ist und gänzlich darauf verzichten, und trotzdem veritable Umsätze erzielen können. 

Ihnen Wünsche ich mit Sacred 2 jedenfalls viel Erfolg. Wenn es aber, aufgrund des Boykotts von ehrlichen KäuferInnen ein Ladenhüter wird, und es trotz ihres Kopierschutzes kurz nach Release illegal zu haben ist, dann kommen sie bloss nicht auf die Idee, zu jammern. Und noch weniger sollten sie dann auf die SpielerInnen zeigen, und sagen, wie recht sie doch hatten, denn es ist nicht gut, potentielle Käufer auf eine Stufe mit Raubkopierern zu setzen.


----------



## Heikotomfelde (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Goddess am 10.09.2008 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Heikotomfelde am 10.09.2008 19:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo, ich habe mir diverse KS angeschaut und die Entscheidung letztendlich für SecuROM getroffen. Es ist der derzeit, so wie wir ihn einsetzen, vernünftigste Kompromiss zwischen KS und keinem KS. Mir war es wichtig dem Konsumenten im  Vrgleich zu anderen eingesetzten Lösungen Vorteile bieten zu können.

Es findet KEIN Datenaustausch ausser den Seriennummern zwischen dem eigenen PC und dem Securom Server statt. Lediglich der Freischaltcode wird geschickt. Einmal hin und einmal zurück. Dieser Aktivierungscode des Servers ist ein Antwort Code der Sacred2 mit dem Rechner verheiratet. 

Es wird dann intern gelistet wie sich der Rechner zusammensetzt...jedes Bauteil hat Signaturen.... Beim Start nach Aktivierung prüft dann Sacred2 ob es der Rechner ist mit dem er verheiratet ist. ist es so dann startet Sacred2 und man kann spielen. Einzelne Bauteile sind Problemlos zu wechseln. 

Wird es zu viel entfremden sich S2 und der Rechner...und müssen sich neu kennenlernen. Also Deaktivierung und neue Aktivierung. Alles anonym und schnell. in 10 Sekunden erledigt bei bestehender Internetverbindung.

Es ist also ein Hardware/Spiel verbindender KS dem es egal ist welche Software du sonst auf dem Rechner hast.

Er telefoniert nicht nach Hause...sein Zuhause ist Dein Rechner. Der Server ist fremd für ihn und wird nur als Scheidungsrichter oder Standesbeamter benutzt. Der Vorteil bei dieser Scheidung : Keine Folgekosten und Alimente : Keine Pornonummer für 2 Euro die Minute.

Nur www.unlock.sacred2.com und Du managed Deine Installation.

2 Installationen kannst Du zeitgleich betreiben. Aktivieren und DeAktivieren kannst Du so oft Du lustig bist. Keiner hindert Dich daran und Du musst auch nicht nach 3 Installationen eine Hotline anrufen wie bei anderen Herstellern.

Der einzige erkennbar Nachteil : Aktivieren...Deaktivieren.

Vorteile : 2 können Single Player zusammen spielen, keine DVD im Laufwerk

Grüsse
Heiko


----------



## rstaar (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Psychonautic am 10.09.2008 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> STD = Standard (denke ich)



Lol danke, aber das macht Sinn


----------



## Burtchen (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Heikotomfelde am 10.09.2008 21:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Pornonummer für 2 Euro die Minute.


So ein Mist, dann kann ich meiner Freundin die üblich hohe Telefonrechnung für "Service-Hotlines" nicht damit begründen


----------



## Mr_Winner (10. September 2008)

*AW:*

Huhu, darf ich auch mal? 



> @marilynmarduk
> Ich meinte zocker die mehrere Rechner haben, ich hab allein schon 3 Zuhause + Notebook... Wie kann ich dieses Game auf allen PC's installieren? Garnich!


Yeah! Falsch. Installieren kannst du es auf allen Systemen. 
Aktivieren kannst du es allerdings nur auf zwei Systemen. Zur Not auf einem PC deaktivieren (20 sek) und auf dem nächsten wieder aktivieren (nochmal 20 sek)



> […] ohne mir erst Gedanken machen zu müssen, muß ich das Ding jetzt schon freischalten und EA/Ascaron/... mit ein paar zusätzlichen Cent für ihre Hotline füttern.


Es soll keine teure Hotline sein, sondern ein normaler Telekomanschluss. Soviel habe ich gelesen.



			
				Propagandhi am 10.09.2008 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Garantie wie lange eure Server zur verfügung stehen KÖNNT Ihr garnich geben. Sogar Riesen wie Kirch&Co gehen Insolvenz. Das habt Ihr wirklich nich im überblick!


Naja, sind Server von Sony. Die wird es bestimmt noch eine Zeit lang geben.
Wenn nicht…Christiane Clarenbach hat es ja angedeutet. Man wird eine Lösung finden wie bei Sacred Underworld (z.B. Kopierschutz durch Patch entfernen)



			
				Boesor am 10.09.2008 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Angst, die Daten sind eh schon alle über Steam bekannt.


DAS (!) ist mal wahr, interessiert leider keinen… was ich eigentlich kaum verstehen kann.



			
				LoLcalisto am 10.09.2008 17:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Und für alle, die sich gegen Aktivierungen und den Missbrauch ihrer Daten sträuben:
> 
> 99% von euch haben sicher Windows installiert, womöglich auch noch Vista.
> Und jetzt mal drüber nachdenken!
> ...


Genau so ist es. Hinzu kommt, das ein Großteil hier bestimmt noch bei StudiVZ und wie sie alle heißen angemeldet ist. Wer kann sich da noch über Aktivierung beschweren?
OK. Ich verstehe ja, dass eine Aktivierung den Spieler (also auch mich) irgendwie einengt. Aber bei Vista & Co. ist es ähnlich.



			
				Aladin am 10.09.2008 17:34 schrieb:
			
		

> und ne Demo wäre auch nicht schlecht, vorher geht erst mal nichts


Soll spätestens bis zum Release veröffentlich sein. So stehts auf einigen Fan-Seiten.



			
				German_Ripper am 10.09.2008 19:34 schrieb:
			
		

> "...Bei einem Defekt des Rechners kann die Deinstallation auch der Kundenservice durchführen...."  Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden? Der Kundenservice von Ascaron kann Remote auf meinen Rechner zugreifen und auf mein BS rumhacken? Das geht jawohl schlichtweg zu weit! Innerhalt einer Applikation Daten an externe Systeme zu verschicken oder zu bekommen ist ja OK aber den Rechner per remote von einer fremden Person steuern zu lassen ist aus Datenschutzrichtlinien verboten! Ich glaube nicht, dass die "Remote Controll" auf der Verpackung so ausgezeichnet wird.
> 
> Willkommen im Schäublestaat...


„Deinstallation“ durch „Deaktivierung“ ersetzten.
Der Kundendienst wird die Aktivierung aufheben können. So ist es gemeint.
Niemand greift auf deinen Rechner zu und liest irgendwelche Daten aus 
Allein diese Vermutung ist krank - und sich dann noch so hineinsteigern. Unfassbar.



			
				smooth666 am 10.09.2008 19:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich nur was bei einem Umfang von 25GB alles installiert werden muss bei diesem SPiel ? Ist das Spiel so groß oder ist der Virus genannte Kopierschutz so groß und umfangreich ? Die 25GB Info habe ich von Amazon.de wo die Anforderungen aufgelistet sind : Kann mr nich vorstellen das Sacred 2 bei einer so sagen wir mal scheusslichen Grafik so eine Menge Platz braucht . Meiner Meinung nach stinkt hier was gewaltig zum Himmel . Also wer das kauft is meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr zu belehren  , dem kann man wirklich nicht mehr helfen !


Je nachdem welche Detailstufe  du wählst ist es scheinbar unterschiedlich groß.
Um die 20-25 GB brauchst du nur, wenn du die CE Version kaufst. Dort liegt eine extra DVD mit High Res. Texturen bei. Diese sind so hochauflösend, dass sie extrem viel Platz brauchen, aber auch auf Riesenmonitoren noch super aussehen. Kein „must-have“ nur für die, die es übertreiben. Braucht nämlich *wirklich* High-End Geräte.



			
				Dulo am 10.09.2008 20:17 schrieb:
			
		

> ich frag mich warum ein online spiel überhaupt so einen schutz braucht.
> Warum macht man es nicht einfach immer wie bei WoW das bietet 100% sicherheit vor raubkopien. Dieses Secu-Rom ist nur schrott und in ein paar wochen höchstens monaten umgangen.


Du lebst aber auch in einer Welt…
Wie vergleichst du die beiden Spiele bitte?
Bei WoW zahlst einmal das Spiel – und hast dann ggf. noch ein Abo bei dem du monatlich ~10 Euro zahlst um überhaupt spielen zu dürfen. Sacred 2 ist ein ARPG!
BTW: Möchtest du gerade wirklich behaupten es gibt keine privaten WoW Server? Diese Leute spielen auch ohne Abo – also eventuell auch mit Raub…Schwarzkopie.
100% Sicher ist auch Primus WoW nicht.

Ich persönlich kann mit der Lösung wirklich leben. Von bekannten KS ist es bisher die beste Lösung finde ich. Ob so ein KS überhaupt nötig ist, ist eine andere Baustelle. 
Aber allein diese Lösung zeigt doch, dass wirklich ordentlich Gehirnschmalz gebraucht wurde. Eigentlich bezeichne ich den KS auch schon als relativ kundenfreundlich - nachdem ich vor kurzem alles erleben durfte...

Und Leute…das Leben ist kein Ponyhof.


----------



## Calyptratus (10. September 2008)

*AW:*

Also ich liebe ja einfache Lösungen, und wenn es um mein Hobby geht, will ich mir am liebsten gar keinen Streß machen und kaufe daher Spiele mit SecuROM gar nicht, bzw. als Bugdetversion. Punkt. Ich habe grosses Verständnis für das Problem mit den Raubkopien, sehe aber nicht ein wieso ICH als braver Käufer auch nur den geringsten Nachteil dafür in Kauf nehmen soll. Das gleiche gilt für Spiele die unfertig/ verbugt veröffentlicht werden (aktuell: Stalker Clear Sky) oder übertrieben hohe Hardwareanforderungen haben. Das Problem, ihre Produkte zu schützen (oder Releasetermine zwanghaft einhalten zu müssen), ist das Problem der Hersteller und NICHT mein Problem - oder sollte es nicht sein. Und wenn mir der Hersteller das Problem aufdrängt habe ich eine extrem simple Möglichkeit: ich suche mir ein anderes Produkt, fertig. Das mag jetzt egoistisch klingen, aber ich bin kein Millionär und überlege mir sehr gut in was ich mein hart verdientes Geld investiere. Und der Markt ist gross mit vielen bunten Angeboten. So einfach ist das.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. September 2008)

*AW:*

Achja und zum Hause Ascaron fällt mir noch folgender Spruch ein "Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen!" Wer hat denn bitteschön in den letzten Jahren Spiele veröffentlicht, die mehr Fehler als Programmzeilen hatten? Spiele die erst nach Monaten durch viele Patches spielbar wurden?

Seien wir doch mal ehrlich, der Grund mit der Raubkopierproblematik ist einfach, weil man als ehrlicher Käufer einfach nur noch der Volldepp ist. Du bezahlst 40 Euro für ein Spiel, kannst dann irgendwie sehen wie du es aktiviert bekommst, aufgrund der Gesetzeslage ist es dann vielleicht noch total zensiert und wenn man Pech hat läuft es nicht anständig weil es nur halbfertig ist. So...da hast du jetzt 40 Euro für ein Produkt ausgegeben, dass nicht anständig läuft, musst dann wahrscheinlich monatelang warten bis du es überhaupt mal anständig nutzen kannst, bis die entsprechenden Patches erschienen sind...... wenn der Entwickler nicht vorher sagt "Nein, wir stellen den Support ein, ist eh alles wurscht!"

Und so eine Branche beschwert sich über Raubkopierer???? Wenn man ehrlich ist, können die überhaupt froh sein, dass es noch solche Volltrottel wie mich gibt, die für ihren halbfertigen Scheiß überhaupt Geld ausgeben.....

Sorry, aber das musste einfach mal sein. Weil mich diese Branche einfach nur ankotzt! Veröffentlichen halbfertige Spiele und wundern sich, warum es keiner dann kauft


----------



## drexen (10. September 2008)

*AW:*

WORD alter, WORD! Du sprichst mir aus der Seele!"


----------



## Solace (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Mr_Winner am 10.09.2008 21:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Und Leute…das Leben ist kein Ponyhof.


Richtig. Darum muss sich auch ein Hersteller damit abfinden, das ehrliche Käufer ein Spiel wegen solch eines KS nicht kaufen und bei Amazon 1-Sterne Wertungen abgeben.

Man kann es drehen und wenden wie man will - schlussendlich bleibt der ehrliche Käufer welcher das Risiko trägt das Spiel nicht aktivieren zu können oder Nachteile durch den KS in Kauf nehmen muss.

Für mich reichte die Erfahrung mit Bioshock. Solange die Hersteller Probleme bei ehrlichen Käufern in Kauf nehmen und 200+ seitige Beschwerden ignorieren können, kann ich auch warten bis es ein Tool zum entfernen des KS oder das Spiel als Budgetversion erhältlich ist. Egal ob das nun ein Spore, Mass Effect, Sacred 2 oder was auch immer ist. Warum? Grade weil das Leben kein Ponyhof ist und sich auch ein Hersteller um mein Geld bemühen muss.


----------



## Mr_Winner (10. September 2008)

*AW:*

Also keiner kann abstreiten, dass es eine Einengung des Spielers ist. Es macht die Sache etwas unkonfortable. Stimmt auch.
Aber man muss jetzt hier auch nicht alles mit allem vergleichen.

Ich weiß Sacred 2 nutzt SecuROM. Und Spore auch...jaja.
Wir haben aber ja nun alle - sagen wir einige - gelesen, dass SecuROM für Sacred 2 komplett neu angepasst wurde.
Alle malen hier den Teufel an die Wand, aber keiner Wartet wirklich die Veröffentlichung ab.

Im offiziellen Forum stand, dass Tests bezüglich des Kopierschutzes seit Februar sehr erfolgreich sind. Desweiteren konnten die Betatester (von denen es scheinbar mehr als 1000 gibt) nur positives vermelden. 
Wir sollten *wirklich* erstmal *abwarten*. 

Sacred 2 ist eben kein Spore.

Ich habe das Thema komplett gelesen und finde etwas schade, um nicht zu sagen erschreckend, wie sich die Schreiberlinge hier verhalten. Gibt es einen negativen Punkt wird dieser sofort zitiert und bestätigt und ach wie schlimm alles ist. (Was ja auch durchaus sein kann).
Aber gibt es mal ein Gegenargument bzw. eine Antwort auf eine Frage oder sogar eine Richtigstellung, geht kaum ein Anderer darauf ein. Es wir nur wieder ein Negativzitiert und weiter erzählt. Eine Seite später gibts die Frage oder die bereits korrigierte Falschdarstellung *erneut* und derjenige plustert sich auf wie nichts Gutes - und weiß jetzt schon wirklich aaalles besser.

Sicherlich - ich kann hier bestimmt niemanden überzeugen, so wie hier die Stimmung ist, aber Jungens (und Mädels), Ascaron gibt sich wirklich mühe. Wartet doch ersteinmal ab, bevor das "1 Stern geflame" angefangen wird.
Macht nicht jetzt schon das Spiel kaputt bevor es da ist.
Sollte sich später alles bestätigen, tut euch keine Zwang an, aber sowas hier hat Sacred 2 (noch?) nicht verdient.


----------



## TBF (10. September 2008)

*AW:*

Ist wohl der zweite Spielekonkurrent der zwingend will das ich auf das Blizzard Produkt zurückgreife.
CnC RA 3 lässt grüßen.


----------



## anjuna80 (10. September 2008)

*AW:*

Ich find die Reaktionen hier ein wenig überzogen. 
Ich könnte die Aufregung verstehen, wenn nach 3maligen aktivieren sich mit Hotlines rumschlagen müsste, dem scheint aber nicht so zu sein.
Bedenken kann man wegen dem Datenaustausch und dem möglichen Datenmissbrauch haben bzgl Hardwarenutzung. Aber mal ehrlich, wenn man davor schiss hat sollte man das Internet überhaupt nicht nutzen. Wo ich z.B. schon überall meine Kreditkarteninformationen abgegeben habe, will ich gar nicht mehr wissen...


----------



## Mr_Winner (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				anjuna80 am 10.09.2008 22:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich find die Reaktionen hier ein wenig überzogen.
> Ich könnte die Aufregung verstehen, wenn nach 3maligen aktivieren sich mit Hotlines rumschlagen müsste, dem scheint aber nicht so zu sein.
> Bedenken kann man wegen dem Datenaustausch und dem möglichen Datenmissbrauch haben bzgl Hardwarenutzung. Aber mal ehrlich, wenn man davor schiss hat sollte man das Internet überhaupt nicht nutzen. Wo ich z.B. schon überall meine Kreditkarteninformationen abgegeben habe, will ich gar nicht mehr wissen...



Du sagst es. Überzogen trifft es ziemlich gut.

Vor allem, da es sich ja wirklich um eine komplett neue Version von SecuROM handelt.
Wie Heikotomfelde schrieb, soll es wirklich kundenfreundlicher zugehen.

Schaut einmal hier: *Link*
Diese SecuROM Version _soll_ wirklich nur dann aktiv werden, wenn das Spiel gestartet wird. Eben kein, uns allen bekannter, Prozess der im Hintergrund sitzt und uns unsere Performance jeder Zeit verbraucht.


----------



## dangee (10. September 2008)

*AW:*

und folgende Beiträge: z.B.



> Kurz zum mitschreiben: Es handelt sich um eine abgewandelte, speziell angepasste Version von SecuROM. Das was du bisher im www dazu gefunden hast kann nicht auf die Sacred 2 SecuROM Variante angewandt werden!!!
> 
> Wenn die A-Klasse von Daimler umfällt, dann kauf ich den SLK nicht mehr?
> 
> Nachtrag: Zudem würd ich wetten, dass wenn hier nur KS stehen würde und nicht SecuROM, wäre das Geschrei nur halb so groß. Wenn EA es bei Spore nicht total verbockt hätte wäre das Geschrei noch kleiner.





http://forum.sacred-game.com/showpost.php?p=590289&postcount=170


----------



## Goddess (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Heikotomfelde am 10.09.2008 21:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, ich habe mir diverse KS angeschaut und die Entscheidung letztendlich für SecuROM getroffen. Es ist der derzeit, so wie wir ihn einsetzen, vernünftigste Kompromiss zwischen KS und keinem KS. Mir war es wichtig dem Konsumenten im  Vrgleich zu anderen eingesetzten Lösungen Vorteile bieten zu können.


Ein Kopierschutz ist für mich in keiner Weise ein Vorteil, nur weil ich nicht merke, das er aktiviert ist und auf meinem Rechner läuft. Genauso verhält es sich auch mit den nicht abbrechbaren Hinweisen auf DVD-Filmen die besagen, das Raubkopierer mit  hohen Gefängniss,- und Geldbussen bestraft werden. 

Mir ist durchaus bewusst, das ihr versuchen wollt, euer Produkt zu schützen, falls nötig mit allen Mitteln. Allerdings ist es das Zeichen, das damit verbunden ist, welches mir sauer aufstösst. Ihr Misstraut euren Kunden! Ihr werft sie alle in einen Topf mit den Raubkopierern, denen euer Kopierschutz ein müdes lächeln kostet. Hinzu kommt die Tatsache, das ihr euren KundInnen auferlegt, euch zu beweisen, das Produkt gekauft zu haben, es zu aktivieren, und auf dem System einen, an Malware im Verhalten erinnernden Kopierschutz,  zu installieren. Entweder sie machen es, oder sie können das Spiel nicht spielen, friss oder stirb. 

Ich bin hingegen sehr gerne bereit, mich *freiwillig* zu registrieren, mit Namen, Daten und Angabe zu meinem System, sofern es mir Vorteile einbringt. Im Gegenzug für meine Ehrlichkeit bekam ich Einladungen zu Beta-Events, exklusive Inhalte zu gekauften Spielen, Beta-Keys, Bonus-Maps und ähnliches mehr. Es gab also einen klaren Anreiz für mich, mich zu registrieren, und dem Entwickler oder Publisher zu vertrauen. 

Ihr hingegen liefert mir keinen Anreiz, euch zu vertrauen, ihr vertraut mir ja auch nicht. Und jemandem, dem ich nicht vertrauen kann, überlasse ich auch mein Geld nicht. Dazu stehe ich, auch wenn manche denken mögen, es wäre übertrieben da es doch nur um ein Spiel und einen Kopierschutz geht. Jedoch bin ich der Meinung, das ich mit dieser konsequenten Haltung ein deutliches Zeichen setzen kann, nämlich das ich mich nicht auf eine Stufe mit Raubkopierern stellen lasse, weder direkt noch indirekt.  



> Es findet KEIN Datenaustausch ausser den Seriennummern zwischen dem eigenen PC und dem Securom Server statt. Lediglich der Freischaltcode wird geschickt. Einmal hin und einmal zurück. Dieser Aktivierungscode des Servers ist ein Antwort Code der Sacred2 mit dem Rechner verheiratet.
> 
> Es wird dann intern gelistet wie sich der Rechner zusammensetzt...jedes Bauteil hat Signaturen.... Beim Start nach Aktivierung prüft dann Sacred2 ob es der Rechner ist mit dem er verheiratet ist. ist es so dann startet Sacred2 und man kann spielen. Einzelne Bauteile sind Problemlos zu wechseln.
> 
> Wird es zu viel entfremden sich S2 und der Rechner...und müssen sich neu kennenlernen. Also Deaktivierung und neue Aktivierung. Alles anonym und schnell. in 10 Sekunden erledigt bei bestehender Internetverbindung.


Und welche Bauteile, im einzelnen, können S2 unbrauchbar machen? Bei ME und Spore wurde diese Frage mehrfach gestellt, jedoch gab es darauf keine konkrete antwort von Seiten EA. 

Im übrigen, um bei ihrem seltsamen Vergleich der Hochzeit zu bleiben, wird mein Geld keine Liaison mit ihrer Brieftasche eingehen. Genauso wenig wie Sacred 2 fröhliche  Flitterwochen mit meinem PC erleben wird.



> Es ist also ein Hardware/Spiel verbindender KS dem es egal ist welche Software du sonst auf dem Rechner hast.


Abgesehen von der Software, die SecuROM von Hause aus auf seiner Blacklist zu stehen hat, darunter Programmen wie PerfMon, Magic Iso, AnyDVD, diverse Brennprogramme, Daemon Tools, Process Explorer und weitere. 



> Er telefoniert nicht nach Hause...sein Zuhause ist Dein Rechner. Der Server ist fremd für ihn und wird nur als Scheidungsrichter oder Standesbeamter benutzt. Der Vorteil bei dieser Scheidung : Keine Folgekosten und Alimente : Keine Pornonummer für 2 Euro die Minute.


Da scheint ihr EA tatsächlich ein wenig voraus zu sein, indem ihr die Kunden nicht noch nachträglich schröpfen wollt. Diese Tatsache macht es in meinen Augen aber keinen Deut besser, der Kopierschutz bleibt, hinter dem ich keinen wirklichen Sinn erkennen kann, so leid es mir tut. 



> 2 Installationen kannst Du zeitgleich betreiben. Aktivieren und DeAktivieren kannst Du so oft Du lustig bist. Keiner hindert Dich daran und Du musst auch nicht nach 3 Installationen eine Hotline anrufen wie bei anderen Herstellern.
> 
> Der einzige erkennbar Nachteil : Aktivieren...Deaktivieren.
> 
> Vorteile : 2 können Single Player zusammen spielen, keine DVD im Laufwerk


Wie sieht es mit dem Wiederverkauf aus, ist das problemlos möglich, oder gibt es da doch einen versteckten Haken, der hier nicht erwähnt wird? Kann ich es mir etwa frei in einer Videothek zum Probespiel ausleihen? Und wie ist es bei Problemen mit der Aktivierung? Was ist, wenn ich meine Hardware tauschen muss, oder Fehler auftreten die verhindern, dass ich das Spiel über die Webseite deaktiviere? Sind das alles keine erkennbaren Nachteile?


----------



## pro-gamer (10. September 2008)

*AW:*

Also meiner meinung nach, sollte das Geld, das in den KS gesteckt wird lieber dafür verwendet werden, Presswerke zu Überwachen oder Promo/Test/Preversionen zu verändern, so dass diese nicht tage/wochen vorher geleecht werden können!
Die leute die das raufstellen, müssten sich das Spiel dann wohl oder übel am Releasetag holen, nen No Cd Patch schreiben nen keygen schreiben und dann könnten sie es erst raufstellen! 
...
Contra --> Etwas leichter zu knacken
Pro --> ist nicht am/vor dem Releasetag verfügbar, Kein kopierschutz - keine ärgerei und wahrscheinlich is es sogar billiger für den Hersteller. Dieses Geld könnte dann in ne schöne Verpackung fliessen.

Ich z.B. Hab mir bioshock nur wegen dem Big Daddy gekauft. Sonst hätte ich gewartet auf ne budget und Virusfreie version.


----------



## Mr_Winner (10. September 2008)

*AW:*

Hi, ich schreibe mal das dazu, was ich meine zu wissen 



			
				Goddess am 10.09.2008 23:06 schrieb:
			
		

> > Es ist also ein Hardware/Spiel verbindender KS dem es egal ist welche Software du sonst auf dem Rechner hast.
> 
> 
> Abgesehen von der Software, die SecuROM von Hause aus auf seiner Blacklist zu stehen hat, darunter Programmen wie PerfMon, Magic Iso, AnyDVD, diverse Brennprogramme, Daemon Tools, Process Explorer und weitere.


Aber so wie ich es herausgelesen habe, ist es gerade nicht so.
Es ist eine ganz andere SecuROM Version die zusammen mit Ascaron entwickelt wurde.
Bisher hörte es sich so an, als wenn es diese Programmabfrage gerade NICHT geben wird. 



			
				Goddess am 10.09.2008 23:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es mit dem Wiederverkauf aus, ist das problemlos möglich, oder gibt es da doch einen versteckten Haken, der hier nicht erwähnt wird?



Das wird kein Problem sein, da man mit Hilfe des Codes aus dem Handbuch, eine Aktivierung zurücknehmen kann. Dafür gibt es jetzt ja auch das online Tool von Ascaron.
Und weiterhin noch den Kundendienst (keine teure Hotline - laut Forum  )
Man sollte nur (wie in jedem Spiel) darauf achten, das Handbuch mit der entsprechenden Seriennummer mitzukaufen!

Ich bin mir sicher HeikotomFelde wird hier morgen noch antworten und die Fragen genauer beantworten


----------



## Solace (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Mr_Winner am 10.09.2008 22:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allem, da es sich ja wirklich um eine komplett neue Version von SecuROM handelt.
> Wie Heikotomfelde schrieb, soll es wirklich kundenfreundlicher zugehen.


Nur weil etwas kundenfreundlicher ist, heisst noch nicht das es auch kundenfreundlich ist - insofern erlaube mir skeptisch zu bleiben und das Spiel NICHT zu kaufen, und diese Meinung auch offen zu vertreten und zu begründen. Ich fordere damit ja niemanden auf sich mir anzuschliessen oder meine Ansicht zu übernehmen. Was andere mit Ihrem Geld machen, ist Ihre Sache.



> Kurz zum mitschreiben: Es handelt sich um eine abgewandelte, speziell angepasste Version von SecuROM. Das was du bisher im www dazu gefunden hast kann nicht auf die Sacred 2 SecuROM Variante angewandt werden!!!
> 
> Wenn die A-Klasse von Daimler umfällt, dann kauf ich den SLK nicht mehr?
> 
> Nachtrag: Zudem würd ich wetten, dass wenn hier nur KS stehen würde und nicht SecuROM, wäre das Geschrei nur halb so groß. Wenn EA es bei Spore nicht total verbockt hätte wäre das Geschrei noch kleiner.


Das ist meiner Meinung nach absoluter Blödsinn.
1. Wenn ich bisher mit Windows 98 / XP Probleme hatte, kann Microsoft auch nicht von mir erwarten das ich Vista vorbehaltslos kaufe.
2. EA hat es bei Spore nicht total verbockt. Wohl kaum mehr als bei Mass Effect und schon gar nicht so sehr wie Take 2 bei Bioshock. EA traf es besonders weil sie
a) schon einen eher negativen Ruf haben (ob immernoch berechtigt oder nicht ist eine andere Baustelle) 
b) SecuRom seinen negativen Ruf beständig und beharrlich ausbaut und
c) weil grad der Zeitpunkt da ist wo ehrliche Käufer genug davon haben, den vollen Preis für halbfertige Produkte (Bugs) zu bezahlen UND sich auch noch mit KS-Problemen rumzuschlagen, und nun mal anfangen sich dagegen zu wehren.

Ich besitze 200+ kommerzielle Spiele, nicht eine Raubkopie, benutze kein Daemon oder sonstige CD-Image-Emulationssoftware irgendwelcher Art und bin absolut dafür das ein Hersteller / Vertreiber seine Software schützen darf. Aber nicht auf Kosten / mit Nachteilen für den ehrlichen Kunden und gerade da hat SecuRom in der Vergangenheit immer und immer wieder bewiesen, das es nur dafür taugt ehrliche Käufer zu verprellen.


----------



## secondim (10. September 2008)

*AW:*

Beste Grafik nur in der CE, Kopierschutz.. bye bye Sacred 2.


----------



## pro-gamer (10. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				secondim am 10.09.2008 23:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Beste Grafik nur in der CE, Kopierschutz.. bye bye Sacred 2.


Was das auch noch????    Wie arg is das denn? 
Na gut dann is das spiel für mich eh gestorben! Ich wollt mir es mal anschaun. Nachdem ich den ersten Teil zwar keine 3 stunden gespielt hab, aber dafür Titan Quest sehr ausgiebig gezockt habe. Naja schade drum! D3 wo bleibst du?


----------



## marilynmarduk (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				pro-gamer am 10.09.2008 23:51 schrieb:
			
		

> secondim am 10.09.2008 23:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du läufst auch jeden Tag Amok, sobald du die Überschriften von der Bild liest oder?^^


----------



## garaone (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				secondim am 10.09.2008 23:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Beste Grafik nur in der CE, Kopierschutz.. bye bye Sacred 2.


texturen in CE... das hires texturen, die mit einem normalen spiel nie ausgeliefert werden wuerden, da sie nicht fluessig dargestellt werden koennen. SKANDAL das es sowas in einer CE als bonus dazu gibt.

ein kopierschutz der beim installieren einmal registrierung fordert und dir danach mehr freiheiten laesst als 90% aller auf dem markt befindlichen spiele. NOCH GROESSERER SKANDAL

moeglich, das du dir sacred2 auch ohne die beiden sachen nicht gekauft haettest?! aber du einfach mal laut jehova schreien wolltest


----------



## PowerSTAI (11. September 2008)

*AW:*

@Heikotomfelde
Ne, es Erwartet kein Spieler das Sie ihr Produkt Kostenlos im Internet Vertreiben.
Ich bin der Auffassung, das manch Spieler mähr Geld bereit währen zu Zahlen, wen nicht dieses Koset beim Spiel dabei währe.
Da es eigentlich die meisten Spiele auch nicht darum geht, wie oft es Kopiert werden kann.
(Wie viele PCs gleich zeitig Installiert werden kann)
Sonder wie zum Beispiel bei mir oft der fahl ist.
Das man das Spiel vielleicht drei oder vier mahl durch Spielt, dann liegt es 5 oder teilweise 8 Jahre im Schrank und möchte es auf einmal wieder Spielen.
Aber das geht ja dann nicht mähr, weil man es nicht Aktivieren kann.    
Da brauche ich bloß am meine spiele von den 80 oder 90 Jahre Anschauen.
Die Hersteller von denen Spielen gibt es schon lange nicht mähr.    
Dank ohne diese Kopierschutz Einrichtung kann ich diese aber dennoch noch Spielen.
Wann ich will und so oft ich will. Und genau das ist es was der Ehrliche Kunde haben will.
Selbstbestimmung wann er sein Erworbenes recht das Spiel zu Spielen Auszuüben.
Nicht mähr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Kryszick (11. September 2008)

*AW:*

Die Firmen aus den 80ern und 90ern gibt es nicht mehr (mähr?), eben weil es damals so ein prima Kopierschutz noch nicht gab :p


----------



## anjuna80 (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				PowerSTAI am 11.09.2008 01:40 schrieb:
			
		

> @Heikotomfelde
> Ne, es Erwartet kein Spieler das Sie ihr Produkt Kostenlos im Internet Vertreiben.
> Ich bin der Auffassung, das manch Spieler mähr Geld bereit währen zu Zahlen, wen nicht dieses Koset beim Spiel dabei währe.



Merkst du etwas davon?



> Da es eigentlich die meisten Spiele auch nicht darum geht, wie oft es Kopiert werden kann.
> (Wie viele PCs gleich zeitig Installiert werden kann)
> Sonder wie zum Beispiel bei mir oft der fahl ist.
> Das man das Spiel vielleicht drei oder vier mahl durch Spielt, dann liegt es 5 oder teilweise 8 Jahre im Schrank und möchte es auf einmal wieder Spielen.
> ...



Wie schon 1000 mal erwänt wird, würde es in einem solchen Fall sicher einen Patch geben der den Kopierschutz aufhebt. Ähnlich wie es schon bei Sacred der Fall war.

Ich frage mich ob alle, die jetzt so tuen als ob sie Sacred 2 aufgrund des Kopierschutzes nicht kaufen wollen, wirklich potenzielle Käufer waren oder nur mal, egal zu welchem Thema, ne  Runde rumheulen und meckern wollen.
Ich rege mich auch auf wenn ein Spiel halbfertig in den Laden kommt, ich rege mich auch auf wenn es geschnitten ist...etc. Aber 18 Threadseiten über etwas, wovon man gar nichts mitbekommt (ich hab auch Mass Effect installiert- und?) und bei dem die unglückliche max-3-mal-aktivieren-Regel abgeschafft wurde, find ich leicht lächerlich.


----------



## Rabowke (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				anjuna80 am 11.09.2008 08:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich ob alle, die jetzt so tuen als ob sie Sacred 2 aufgrund des Kopierschutzes nicht kaufen wollen, wirklich potenzielle Käufer waren oder nur mal, egal zu welchem Thema, ne  Runde rumheulen und meckern wollen.



Ich glaube das trifft es hier ganz gut.   
Ehrlich gesagt versteh ich überhaupt nicht, warum jetzt hier auf den Geschäftsführer einer Firma eingedroschen wird, der lediglich seine Investition schützen möchte.

Dieser Thread hier dreht sich ausschließlich um Sacred 2 und den verwendeten Kopierschutz, nun muss mir mal jemand erklären warum einige dann davon anfangen, dass "alle Spiele von Ascaron verbuggt wären und < weitere Ausdrücke >".

Sowas gehört hier, zu dieser Diskussion, nicht her. Punkt.

Des Weiteren find ich es ja schon leicht amüsant, dass SecuROM angekreidet wird, dass es rummosert wenn z.B. AnyDVD gefunden wird. Was macht AnyDVD überhaupt?

Daemon-Tools soll Schwierigkeiten machen? Sicherlich nicht. Brennprogramme? Auch nicht.

SecuROM ist eines der humansten (!) Kopierschutzprogramme die ich kenne was die installierte Software betrifft. Du kannst mit SecuROM das älteste Daemon-Tools installiert haben wo gibt, wenn die DVD im DVD-Laufwerk liegt ist es SecuROM *egal*. SecuROM meckert lediglich wenn eine Imagedatei gefunden wird von der auch installiert werden soll.

Und ich glaube kaum, dass man hier ernsthaft böse darüber sein sollte. 

Wie auch immer, um den letzten Punkt aufzugreifen: "warum überhaupt ein KS es wird doch eh geknackt". Ich möchte einfachmal Alone in the Dark in den Raum werfen. Es vergingen Monate bis dieser Kopierschutz geknackt wurde. Soweit ich weiß, verwendet AitD5 auch eine Art des SecuROM Kopierschutzes.

Mein Tipp an Ascaron:

1. Die gleiche Art Kopierschutz verwenden wie Alone in the Dark und ein paar Programmierer abziehen die sich mit dem SDK von SecuROM beschäftigen und viele, viele & nochmals mehr Custom-Checks einbauen ( vorallem im Multiplayer  ). Es gibt soooviele Möglichkeiten sein Programm zu schützen ... und gerade Sacred 2 hat es verdient.

2. Einen Mehrwert anbieten der allerdings nur Online funktioniert. Spore hat es vorgemacht: natürlich war Spore ein paar Tage nach Release verfügbar ABER ohne jedwegigen Onlinesupport. Und ohne diesen macht Spore nicht mal halb soviel Spass bzw. wird schnell langweilig. Wenn hier ein Mehrwert für "ehrliche Käufer" gefunden wird bin ich sicher, dass man den einen oder anderen zum Kauf überreden kann.

3. Ein tolles & vorallem bugfreies Spiel abliefern. AreaGames hat sich das Spiel ja bereits angeschaut und war vollen Lobes das bereits ihre Testversion stabil lief.

Ich jedenfalls wünsche Ascaron viel Erfolg mit Sacred 2 und finde z.B. die Regelung mit eine DVD = zwei Spieler wirklich toll, erinnert sich noch jemand an Starcraft mit der Spawn Installation? Davon gibt es mittlerweile viel zu wenig Spiele die sowas anbieten.


----------



## Raptor (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



> Es findet KEIN Datenaustausch ausser den Seriennummern zwischen dem eigenen PC und dem Securom Server statt. Lediglich der Freischaltcode wird geschickt. Einmal hin und einmal zurück. Dieser Aktivierungscode des Servers ist ein Antwort Code der Sacred2 mit dem Rechner verheiratet.
> 
> Es wird dann intern gelistet wie sich der Rechner zusammensetzt...jedes Bauteil hat Signaturen.... Beim Start nach Aktivierung prüft dann Sacred2 ob es der Rechner ist mit dem er verheiratet ist. ist es so dann startet Sacred2 und man kann spielen. Einzelne Bauteile sind Problemlos zu wechseln.



Wer bitte schön garantiert mir das kein weiterer Datenaustausch statt findet? Es wird also intern gelistet wie der Rechner sich zusammensetzt aber wo kommen diese Informationen her? Ohne ein Zugriff auf interne Ressourcen des Betriebssystem nicht wirklich möglich, d.h. dieser KS greift auf die Registry oder ähnliches zu. So was will ich aber nicht, und viele andere hier auch nicht, besonders wenn es dazu noch heimlich passiert. Da ja anscheinend der KS nicht so schlimm ist kann ja Ascaron schon deutlich auf die Packung schreiben, dass es notwendig ist um das Spiel zu benutzen, dass die Rechnerkonfiguration ausgelesen wird.



			
				Heiko_Tom_Felde im Sacred Forum schrieb:
			
		

> Es nistet sich nicht ein aber läuft mit dem Spiel da es untrennbar verwoben ist. In diesem Falle ist SecuROM ein Teil von Sacred2 und damit im Speicher.
> 
> Wie SecuROM eingesetzt wird hängt vom Publisher ab. Im Falle von Sacred2 wurden einige Dinge speziell für Sacred2 angepasst um besonders userfreundlich zu sein.



Also das Rad neu erfunden? Ich bezweifle das mit ein paar Anpassungen SecuROM auf einmal so verändert werden kann das es sich nicht mehr so stark in das System einnistet. Einzige Möglichkeit sowas zu erreichen ist eine komplette Neuentwicklung oder eine aufwendige Weiterentwicklung die starke Änderungen am vorhanden Code vornimmt. Ohne einen wirklichen Beweis das es nicht so ist glaube ich das nicht. Leider kann dieser Beweis von Ascaron nicht geliefert werden (technische Details etc.).
Nach einigen Recherchen im Internet bezweifle ich diese Aussage absolut. Das Prinzip von SecuROM ist es sich in das System einzunisten in der aktuellen Version hauptsächlich durch Registry-Einträge gepaart mit einem Dienst/Service der im Betriebssystem installiert wird. Ascaron würde somit gegen das Prinzip der aktuellen Version von SecuROM verstossen was den Kopierschutz selber verschlechtern würde. Aus diesem Grund glaube ich nicht das die oben aufgeführte Aussage der Wahrheit entspricht.

@HeikoTomFelde & all Ascaron Mitarbeiter:
Was ich bis jetzt in dieser Diskussion gesehen habe ist das keiner von Ascaron auf die Themen/Sorgen eingegangen ist die viele haben und die viele davon abschreckt ein Spiel mit SecuROM zu kaufen. Viele hier wollen keinen Kopierschutz der sich ins Betriebssystem einnistet oder auf interne Ressourcen desselben zugreift. Genau das ist aber das Prinzip von SecuROM und den meisten anderen Formen des Kopierschutzes. 
Probleme die durch solche oder ähnliche Kopierschutzsystem ausgelöst werden werden von den Publishern wie auch von PCGames selber heruntergespielt. Natürlich treten solche Probleme nicht bei jedem auf, aber sie treten bei manchen Leuten auf und sollten nicht totgeschwiegen oder heruntergespielt werden. 
Kommen wir nun zu den auslesen der Daten. Natürlich geben viele Leute ihre Daten preis bei SocialNetworking etc. . Manche machen dies unbewußt und andere Wissen das sie diese Daten frei geben. Der Unterschied hier ist das es in der Regel freiwillig geschieht, während das Auslesen der Rechnerkonfiguration etc. heimlich passiert. Viele Menschen wollen einfach selber bestimmen, ob sowas auf ihrem Rechner passiert oder nicht. Auch wenn andere Programme ähnliches machen, was vielen unbewusst ist, ist dies kein Grund auch dies wieder herunterzuspielen.
Es ist das gute Recht von Firmen ihr Eigentum zu schützen. Wenn dies aber mit Kopierschutzsystemen wie SecuROM etc. passiert dürfen sich die Softwareschmieden und Publisher nicht wundern wenn sie schlechte Bewertungen kriegen (siehe Spore) oder Spieler sich solche Spiele einfach nicht kaufen. Spiele wie Sins of a Solar Empire zeigen das es auch anders geht. Leider ist es dann aber wenn es zu schlechten Verkäufen kommt in Mode gekommen immer die Raubkopierer zu beschuldigen und somit ein noch stärkeren Kopierschutz zu rechtfertigen. Das Problem das mittlerweile oft die zahlenden Kunden weniger kriegen als die Personen die sich eine gecrackte Version besorgen und das doch der Kunde König sein sollte wird selten im Dialog mit den Kunden behandelt. Darüberhinaus steht der Kunde noch unter Generalverdacht das Spiel zu kopieren. Meiner Meinung nach haben sich die Firmen nie wirklich und richtig mit dem Problem der Raubkopien auseinandergesetzt. Die einzige Reaktion sind noch härtere Kopierschutzsysteme, die aber im Endeffekt nur den ehrlichen Käufer benachteiligen.


----------



## Raptor (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 11.09.2008 08:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ehrlich gesagt versteh ich überhaupt nicht, warum jetzt hier auf den Geschäftsführer einer Firma eingedroschen wird, der lediglich seine Investition schützen möchte.


Weil er durch den verwendeten Schutz in das Betriebssystem des Käufers eingreift.



			
				Rabowke am 11.09.2008 08:45 schrieb:
			
		

> SecuROM ist eines der humansten (!) Kopierschutzprogramme die ich kenne was die installierte Software betrifft.


Nichts was in das Betriebssystem eingreift oder interne Ressourcen des Betriebssystems benutzt is human.



			
				Rabowke am 11.09.2008 08:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Tipp an Ascaron:
> 
> 1. Die gleiche Art Kopierschutz verwenden wie Alone in the Dark und ein paar Programmierer abziehen die sich mit dem SDK von SecuROM beschäftigen und viele, viele & nochmals mehr Custom-Checks einbauen ( vorallem im Multiplayer  ). Es gibt soooviele Möglichkeiten sein Programm zu schützen ... und gerade Sacred 2 hat es verdient.


Und wer bezahlt das? Im Ende doch wieder der Kunde der das bezahlen muss. Der Kunde ist aber der, der so ehrlich ist für die erbrachte Programmierleistung Geld zu bezahlen. 
Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten sein Programm zu schützen, aber sobald es auf interne Betriebssystemressourcen zugreift oder noch schlimmer sich in das Betriebssystem einnistet will ich es nicht haben. Ich gebe doch kein Geld für sowas aus. Falls das Programm geschützt wird ohne solche Eingriffe bin ich auch damit einerstanden, dies ist aber mit SecuROM nicht möglich.



			
				Rabowke am 11.09.2008 08:45 schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Einen Mehrwert anbieten der allerdings nur Online funktioniert. Spore hat es vorgemacht: natürlich war Spore ein paar Tage nach Release verfügbar ABER ohne jedwegigen Onlinesupport. Und ohne diesen macht Spore nicht mal halb soviel Spass bzw. wird schnell langweilig. Wenn hier ein Mehrwert für "ehrliche Käufer" gefunden wird bin ich sicher, dass man den einen oder anderen zum Kauf überreden kann.


Zum Glück kostenlos, aber schlimm genug das Spore ohne Onlineinhalt nur halb soviel Spass macht oder? Das Geld was für die Entwicklung drauf gegangen ist hat sich dann ja nicht wirklich gelohnt.


----------



## Rabowke (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Raptor am 11.09.2008 09:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 11.09.2008 08:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dir ist schon klar, dass jeder Kopierschutz der einigermaßen sicher sein soll in das System eingreift? SecuROM ist mir bei weitem lieber als z.B. StarForce.   

Jeder, aber wirklich jeder (!) Kopierschutz installiert Treiber im System:

Tagés
ProtectCD
Safedisc
SecuROM
StarForce
[...]

Wenn ich dir jetzt sogar erzähle, dass meine Datev Software ein USB Dongle voraussetzt, der natürlich auch einen Treiber installiert ... was sagt du mir dann? Alle böse? Alle gemein?



> Nichts was in das Betriebssystem eingreift oder interne Ressourcen des Betriebssystems benutzt is human.


 ... Wo genau hindert dich SecuROM an deiner Benutung des Rechners? Bist du eingeschränkt mit Funktionen? Bring doch mal ein Beispiel, aber dieses ewige "Die sind alle Böse!" will & kann ich nicht mehr hören.



> Und wer bezahlt das? Im Ende doch wieder der Kunde der das bezahlen muss. Der Kunde ist aber der, der so ehrlich ist für die erbrachte Programmierleistung Geld zu bezahlen. Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten sein Programm zu schützen, aber sobald es auf interne Betriebssystemressourcen zugreift oder noch schlimmer sich in das Betriebssystem einnistet will ich es nicht haben. Ich gebe doch kein Geld für sowas aus. Falls das Programm geschützt wird ohne solche Eingriffe bin ich auch damit einerstanden, dies ist aber mit SecuROM nicht möglich.


Wie oben erwähnt: bring doch mal bitte Beispiele, "da es viele Möglichkeiten gibt sein Programm zu schützen".

Ich beschäftige mich nunmehr, privat, seit mehr als 15 Jahren mit der Funktionsweise von div. Kopierschutzmechanismen.

Also ... erklärs mir, gerne auch technisch. Bin da ein wenig bewandert. 



> Zum Glück kostenlos, aber schlimm genug das Spore ohne Onlineinhalt nur halb soviel Spass macht oder? Das Geld was für die Entwicklung drauf gegangen ist hat sich dann ja nicht wirklich gelohnt.


Ja, kostenlos ... das mein ich natürlich auch in Bezug auf Sacred 2. Und nein, es ist nicht schlimm ... Internet gehört mittlerweile zur Grundversorgung und kann (!) durchaus einen Mehrwert bieten. Sei es z.B. das Battle.Net von Blizzard oder die Vereinigung von Spielern bei Spore ( Kreaturen in deinem Spore sind Kreaturen von anderen Spielern ).

Was ist daran schlimm? Überhaupt nichts. Es ist ein tolles Feature und zeitgleich ein Ansporn die legale Version zu benutzen.


----------



## LoLcalisto (11. September 2008)

*AW:*

Unfassbar, wie geistfrei hier einige argumentieren!

95% der Leute, die hier so laut rumschreien, tun dies doch nur, weil sie befürchten 2 Wochen warten  zu müssen, bis irgendeiner, der mehr Ahnung hat als sie den Kopierschutz bricht, und sie sich endlich das Spiel kostenlos besorgen können.
Das ganze Geschrei von ehrlichen Kunden is doch Schwachsinn.

Ihr wollt verhindern, dass eure Daten ausgelesen werden und an Dritte gesendet werden? Das ist doch eine Illusion!

Ascaron sagt wenigstens, dass sie etwas auslesen, und was sie senden. Sie tun das nicht heimlich, wie manche hier behaupten, sonst hätten wir die ganze Diskussion ja gar nicht. Sie reden sogar mit potentiellen Kunden (ca. 5% hier) und das vor dem Release, entgegen mancher Meinungen hier.

Ihr habt auf eurem Rechner zig Programme, die Daten an Dritte schicken, von denen ihr es nichtmal wisst. Nun bekommt ihr's zu hören und fangt an zu weinen. Dann deinstalliert mal bitte Vista, oder wisst ihr, was die 20+ Prozesse im Hintergrund, die permanent Daten an Microsoft schicken so alles senden? Microsoft wird es euch nicht verraten, und abschalten könnt ihr es auch nicht. So viel zum Datenschutz.

Wer auch immer hier vorhin so schön von Vertrauen gesprochen hat. Unfassbar, wie naiv man sein kann. Du nimmst wohl auch die weißen Pillen von den lieben Onkeln mit der Sonnenbrille in der dunklen Straßenecke, weil er dir erzählt, dass es Aspirin ist, umsonst an?
Misstrauen gegenüber den Kunden ... unerhört? Natürlich müssen sie misstrauisch sein. Der durchschnittliche PC-Gamer hat genug Wissen, um kostenlos an Spiele heranzukommen, und tut das auch. Jeder, der hier seine Hände in Unschuld wäscht, macht sich lächerlich.
Deshalb schützen Firmen ihre Software. Nicht um Kunden zu ärgern, oder an Hardwareinformationen zu kommen. Die können sie für ein Viertel des Gelden bei anderen kaufen. Der Aufwand ist es gar nicht wert.

Also hört auf zu heulen. Kauft euch das Spiel nicht, wenn ihr Angst habt, Ascaron erfährt, dass eure Platte zu 95% mit illegaler Software voll ist.

Ich freu mich drauf und werde es mir kaufen und dann hoffen, dass es mit wine unter Linux läuft.

@Ascaron: Die Idee mit dem USB Dongle, die hier schonmal angesprochen wurde ist sicherlich die sicherste. Leider hab ich keine Preise dazu, aber bei großen Stückzahlen, sollte das doch nicht allzu teuer sein. Nur schade, dass die Entwicklung für SecuROM nun schon abgeschlossen ist.


----------



## Burtchen (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Raptor am 11.09.2008 09:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Glück kostenlos, aber schlimm genug das Spore ohne Onlineinhalt nur halb soviel Spass macht oder? Das Geld was für die Entwicklung drauf gegangen ist hat sich dann ja nicht wirklich gelohnt.


Dann war World of Warcraft ja komplett daneben   

Will Wright hat von Anfang an gesagt, Spore sei als "Massive Single-Player Online Game" konzipiert. Dass das der Online-Modus einen erheblichen Mehrwert bietet, ist doch jetzt weder überraschend noch in irgendeiner Weise schlecht, oder?


----------



## SirVolkmar (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Heikotomfelde am 10.09.2008 19:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Falls jemand noch ernsthaft Fragen zu Sacred2 und dem Einsatz von SecuROM hat bin ich gerne bereit sie zu beantworten.
> 
> Nochmals, wenn kein Schutz auf Sacred2 wäre würden zu viele es einfach kopieren und spielen ohne zu bezahlen. Alleine der Single Player bietet ca. 200 Stunden Spielspass bei 6 Chars und 10 Möglichkeiten sie zu spielen. Das wäre wenn nur die Story gespielt würde ohne jemals eine Sidequest angefasst zu haben...es sind deren 500+ im Spiel.
> 
> ...



Kann man nicht den Singel Player Mode ohne Internet Aktivierung machen z.b das die DVD im Laufwerk sein muß ( wie bei Drakensang ) und nur wenn man im Internet spielen will eine Internet Aktivierung machen muß.


----------



## SirVolkmar (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				LowriderRoxx am 10.09.2008 20:42 schrieb:
			
		

> smooth666 am 10.09.2008 20:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein USB Dongel finde ich am besten, daß gibt es schon bei Profi Software schon immer .
da wäre allen geholfen .


----------



## secondim (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				garaone am 11.09.2008 01:08 schrieb:
			
		

> secondim am 10.09.2008 23:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Errr.. ja.. Käse..

Wie auch immer.. stell dir mal vor das man Spiele auch nach Jahren mal wieder auspackt. Und wenn nicht heute, so kann ich vllt in 2 Jahren die Highres Texturen nutzen. Warum das Ganze nicht als DL anbieten, nach eingabe eines Gutschein Codes der eben nur einem Original beiliegt? Und eine Registrierung wäre auch nicht nötig wenn der Code dann verfällt, wobei die Nummer im Upgrade drin wäre um eben eine Verbreitung zu verhindern. So hätte man Kaufanreize geschaffen ohne einen Kopirschutz zu benötigen.

Einen Kopierschutz der auf installierter Software beim Anwender basiert kann ich aus Prinzip nicht akzeptieren. Was ist wenn dieser Kopierschutz sicherhgeitslücken auf meinem System öffnet weil es einen Exploit gibt? Also bei Millionen verkauften Games, wäre das eine schicke Sache für Leute die damit Geld verdienen.

Und so wurde ein Käufer der es sich sonst 100% gekauft hätte abgeschreckt.  Du aber halte schön die andere Wange auch noch hin, um deinem Schlussatz zu folgen.


----------



## Rabowke (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				SirVolkmar am 11.09.2008 10:57 schrieb:
			
		

> LowriderRoxx am 10.09.2008 20:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wer trägt die zusätzlichen Kosten eines USB Dongles?
Dongles ist kein unknackbarer Kopierschutz, bei Profisoftware wird ein personalisierter Dongle erstellt der auf genau *das* System zugeschnitten ist, wo die Software betrieben werden soll.

Wie soll sowas für ein Spiel möglich sein?

Des Weiteren wird für den Dongle selbst auch ein (Kopierschutz)Treiber benötigt und in das System installiert ... wo wir wieder am Anfang wären: Treiber. Ich hab damit keine Probleme, andere anscheinend schon. Wenn man hier die Kommentare liest.


----------



## Burtchen (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				SirVolkmar am 11.09.2008 10:57 schrieb:
			
		

> LowriderRoxx am 10.09.2008 20:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


USB-Dongles kosten rein vom Material her mehrere Euro pro Stück, würden also die rein physischen Fertigungskosten verdoppeln. Hinzu kommt, dass sichere USB-Dongle-Routinen auch einen erheblichen Aufwand beim Programmieren verursachen:



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Dongle ist eine der sichersten Kopierschutzmaßnahmen, da der Dongle meist nicht oder nur unter erheblichem Aufwand kopiert werden kann. Dennoch ist es möglich, den Aufruf des Dongles aus der Anwendungssoftware zu entfernen oder einen passenden Dongle zu simulieren. Gegen die Manipulation der Anwendungssoftware oder die Dongle-Simulation kann sich der Softwarehersteller schützen, indem
> 
> * keine standardisierten Code-Bibliotheken der Dongle-Hersteller verwendet werden, und
> * sicherheitsrelevante Routinen mit kryptographisch starken Prüfsummen geschützt werden, und
> ...


Beim letzten Punkt sehe ich dann eine sich im Kreis drehende Diskussion.

Ich denke also nicht, dass Dongles eine wirklich praktikable Alternative sind.


----------



## Rabowke (11. September 2008)

*AW:*

Burtchen, du bist einfach zu lahm.


----------



## Burtchen (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 11.09.2008 11:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Burtchen, du bist einfach zu lahm.


Ich hab ja vorher noch die genauen Kosten und Schwierigkeiten *recherchiert*. Comes with the job, you know.


----------



## anjuna80 (11. September 2008)

*AW:*

Ach ja was waren die alten Kopierschutzsysteme noch schön   

*an die Stoffkarte aus Ultima 7 und die Drehscheibe aus Monkey Island 2 zurückdenk*


----------



## HanFred (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				anjuna80 am 11.09.2008 11:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja was waren die alten Kopierschutzsysteme noch schön
> 
> *an die Stoffkarte aus Ultima 7 und die Drehscheibe aus Monkey Island 2 zurückdenk*


war die stoffkarte der kopierschutz? daran kann ich mich gar nicht mehr erinnern.
der zweite Ankh-teil wurde ja auch mit einer drehscheibe geschützt.
naja, egal wie geschützt wird, was man lesen kann, kann man kopieren.


----------



## SirVolkmar (11. September 2008)

*AW:*

Dongels sind in meinen Augen kein Problem ich habe viele am mein Rechner.
Ich habe nur das Problem der Internet Aktivierung.
Ich möchte an Orten spielen wo kein Internat vorhanden ist.
Beziehungs weise an Rechner die NIE im Internet dran sind.
DER KOPIERSCHUTZ WIE BEI DRAKENSANG FAND ICH AM BESTEN - WO IST DAS PROBLEM DAS MAN DAS AUCH NICHT MIT DIESEM PROGRAM MACHT ?


----------



## LoLcalisto (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				secondim am 11.09.2008 11:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Errr.. ja.. Käse..
> 
> Wie auch immer.. stell dir mal vor das man Spiele auch nach Jahren mal wieder auspackt. Und wenn nicht heute, so kann ich vllt in 2 Jahren die Highres Texturen nutzen. Warum das Ganze nicht als DL anbieten, nach eingabe eines Gutschein Codes der eben nur einem Original beiliegt? Und eine Registrierung wäre auch nicht nötig wenn der Code dann verfällt, wobei die Nummer im Upgrade drin wäre um eben eine Verbreitung zu verhindern. So hätte man Kaufanreize geschaffen ohne einen Kopirschutz zu benötigen.



Stimmt, Käse!

Da geht das Geheule doch noch viel schlimmer los, weil es manche nicht gebacken bekommen ihren Code beim ersten mal richtig einzugeben, oder ausversehen eine Textur gelöscht haben, oder nach 2 Jahren ihren HighRes Code verlegt haben und ihn nicht mehr finden, oder die Server mit den Texturen nach 45 Jahren nicht mehr online sind. etc ...

Collector's Edition ... Das hat schon seinen Grund, warum die Leute mehr bezahlen. HighRes Texturen sind kein Feature, du spielst dadurch nicht besser. Frechheit, dass Leute, die mehr bezahlen, etwas besseres bekommen.
Eine Sammlerausgabe eines Buchen hat einen tollen Ledereinband und ein persönlich Widmung des Autors, kostet aber dafür 50€ mehr. Frechheit, dass nicht jede StandardAusgabe so aussieht! Es steht trotzdem nur dasselbe drin.

Und warum bekomm ich eigentlich nicht auch das Ingame Item in der normalen Version? Das gehört ja schließlich auch zum Spiel.

omfg ...


----------



## Heikotomfelde (11. September 2008)

*AW:*

Für die Ängstlichen unter euch die meinen das Daten ausspioniert werden könnten gibt es eine ganz einfache Lösung :

www.unlock.sacred2.com 

Dort die Seriennummer eingeben, dann den Aktivierungscode durch Klick abrufen...dann Zettel und Bleistift nehmen und aufschreiben. Diesen Code dann in Sacred2 in das dafür vorgesehene Feld eingeben...Fertig.

Deaktivierung genauso.

Ausser das ein Kopierschutz im Generellen in Frage gestellt wird habe ich hier keine neuen Fragen zu Details im Umgang und Gebrauch feststellen können.

Die Auswirkungen durch SecuROM konnte ich heute Morgen bei Amazon schon feststellen... 

Gestern Morgen vor der Pressemitteilung lagen wir auf Platz 3 der Action Charts mit der CE...



Spoiler



Heute Morgen Platz 1.

Es scheint der Fall zu sein das viele der Leser auf einen NoCD Crack hofften der mit Securom nun einfach ausgehebelt ist. Das ist doch ein schönes Ergebnis und bestätigt mich die Spieler informiert zu haben über die Art und den Einsatz der Schutzmechanismen von Sacred2.

Im Falle von wirklichen Fragen bin ich gerne bereit Rede und Antwort zu stehen.

Beliebt in diesen Kategorien: 

#1 in   Games > Computerspiele > Actionspiele 
#6 in   Games > Computerspiele > Adventures & Rollenspiele > Rollenspiele 
#9 in   Games > Computerspiele > Alle Computerspiele 


 Möchten Sie die Produktinformationen aktualisieren oder Feedback zu den Produktabbildungen geben?


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Diese gesponserten Links könnten Sie interessieren (Was ist das?) 

Sacred Fallen Angel


Grüsse
Heiko tom Felde
Geschäftsführer 
Ascaron


----------



## HanFred (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Heikotomfelde am 11.09.2008 11:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Es scheint der Fall zu sein das viele der Leser auf einen NoCD Crack hofften der mit Securom nun einfach ausgehebelt ist.


richtig, ohne DVD-abfrage braucht man keinen noDVD crack. dafür wird einfach ein Securom-crack erscheinen. wetten?


----------



## anjuna80 (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 11.09.2008 11:40 schrieb:
			
		

> anjuna80 am 11.09.2008 11:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beim Verlassen von Trinsic hat der Bürgermeister nach Längen- und Breitengraden von Orten in Britannia gefragt, und die konnte man von der Karte ablesen. Ansonsten hätte man die Anfangsstadt nicht verlassen können   

Klar, heutzutage alles kein Problem mehr, einmal eingescannt und ab ins Netz damit. Aber vor 15 Jahren noch ein halbwegs brauchbares Mittel   

( Oder die nicht kopierbare Tabelle von INCA, falls sich einer an dieses Game noch erinnern kann    )


----------



## SirVolkmar (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Heikotomfelde am 11.09.2008 11:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Ängstlichen unter euch die meinen das Daten ausspioniert werden könnten gibt es eine ganz einfache Lösung :
> 
> www.unlock.sacred2.com
> 
> ...



Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe kann ich S2 ohne Internet Installieren.
Brauch nur das Spiel kaufen bei Freunde in Netz gehen die Nummer aus dem Spiel Anleitung eingeben und den Key dann mit nach Hause nehmen und Sacred2 Installieren und denn Schlüssel ein tragen - RICHTIG VERSTANDEN -


----------



## Rabowke (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				anjuna80 am 11.09.2008 11:49 schrieb:
			
		

> ( Oder die nicht kopierbare Tabelle von INCA, falls sich einer an dieses Game noch erinnern kann    )


War das nicht dieser Kopierschutz wo man eine rote Folie hatte?  :-o   
Ich hatte Inca I & II, aber lang lang ist es her.


----------



## HanFred (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 11.09.2008 11:57 schrieb:
			
		

> anjuna80 am 11.09.2008 11:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zak McKracken hatte eine dunkelbraune liste mit einer roten folie. ich glaube jedenfalls, dass sie rot war. man konnte sie trotzdem auch schon vor 20 jahren kopieren, sofern man zugang zu einem kopiergerät mit helligkeitseinstellungen hatte. firmen hatten sowas.


----------



## anjuna80 (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 11.09.2008 11:57 schrieb:
			
		

> anjuna80 am 11.09.2008 11:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit der Folie weiss ich selber nicht mehr, ich weiss nur dass das Papier eine bestimmte Farbe hatte und die Zahlen sowieso schon abartig klein waren. 
Aber ok, wie HanFred sagt hätte es wohl mit einem damaligen High-End-Kopierer funktioniert


----------



## HanFred (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				anjuna80 am 11.09.2008 12:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 11.09.2008 11:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in der schule hatten wir damals noch diese hässlichen violetten matrizenkopien.


----------



## Raptor (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Burtchen am 11.09.2008 10:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor am 11.09.2008 09:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein WOW war nicht danneben, ich habe da wohl was verpasst das Spore von Anfang an als Online Game konzipiert war. Ich hatte irgendwie im Kopf das Spore ein normales Singleplayergame ist -> ergo wäre es falsch konzipiert wenn es nur mit onlineinhalten spass macht, was aber da es als Onlinespiel konzipiert ist nicht so ist.



			
				Rabowke am 11.09.2008 10:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor am 11.09.2008 09:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein warum? Aber warum soll ich Geld für ein Spiel ausgeben was sich in mein Betriebssystem einnistet wenn ich mir auch Spiele kaufen kann die sowas nicht haben. Was glaubts du denn warum in jeder Firma der normale Benutzer nicht an die Registry etc. ran kann? Eben weil solche rumspielereien das System instabil machen können und sogar angreifbar. Ich habe nix gegen normale Treiber aber die meisten Kopierschutzmechanismen werden von vielen auch als Rootkit abgestempelt und haben schon mehr als einmal bei leuten problem verursacht.



			
				Rabowke am 11.09.2008 10:07 schrieb:
			
		

> > Nichts was in das Betriebssystem eingreift oder interne Ressourcen des Betriebssystems benutzt is human.
> 
> 
> ... Wo genau hindert dich SecuROM an deiner Benutung des Rechners? Bist du eingeschränkt mit Funktionen? Bring doch mal ein Beispiel, aber dieses ewige "Die sind alle Böse!" will & kann ich nicht mehr hören.


Wo genau hindert dich z.B. Spyware an der Nutzung deines Rechners? Lässt du sie trotzdem auf deinem Rechner. Ich habe nie geschrieben das es mich direkt an der Nutzung meines Rechners hindert und wenn du die Posts genau gelesen hättest wüßtest du das. Wie du schon oben beschrieben hast nisten sich fast alle Kopierschutzsystem in das Betriebsystem ein. Dies kann, muß aber nicht, Probleme verursachen, was auch schon öfter passiert ist. Also kann so ein Kopierschutzsystem im schlimsten Fall dazu führen dass ich meinen Rechner neu aufsetzen muss. Darüber hinaus verhält sich gerade SecuROM ähnlich wie ein Rootkit und kann, muß aber auch hier nicht, ein Hintertürchen für gewiefte Hacker bieten. Wie schon gesagt läßt du ja auch keine Spyware oder keine Viren auf deinem Rechner die dich nicht bei der Nutzung deines Rechners hindern oder?  



			
				Rabowke am 11.09.2008 10:07 schrieb:
			
		

> > Zum Glück kostenlos, aber schlimm genug das Spore ohne Onlineinhalt nur halb soviel Spass macht oder? Das Geld was für die Entwicklung drauf gegangen ist hat sich dann ja nicht wirklich gelohnt.
> 
> 
> Ja, kostenlos ... das mein ich natürlich auch in Bezug auf Sacred 2. Und nein, es ist nicht schlimm ... Internet gehört mittlerweile zur Grundversorgung und kann (!) durchaus einen Mehrwert bieten. Sei es z.B. das Battle.Net von Blizzard oder die Vereinigung von Spielern bei Spore ( Kreaturen in deinem Spore sind Kreaturen von anderen Spielern ).
> ...


Bei Spore ja, da ich mittlerweile erfahren habe, dass es auch als Onlinegame geplant war. Bei einem normalen SinglePlayerGame finde ich es schlimm, wenn es nur dann Spaß macht wenn ich Online gehe. Darüber hinaus gibt es sogar noch in Deutschland flecken wo man kein Internet oder nur ISDN Geschwindigkeit hat. Solange Onlineinhalte kostenlos sind und nur ein Zusatz habe ich nix dagegen, dass finde ich sogar gut. Wenn aber ein Spiel, das nicht als Onlinespiel konzipiert ist, ohne Onlineinhalte nur halb soviel Spaß macht, dann finde ich es nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 11.09.2008 08:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Des Weiteren find ich es ja schon leicht amüsant, dass SecuROM angekreidet wird, dass es rummosert wenn z.B. AnyDVD gefunden wird. Was macht AnyDVD überhaupt?


Diese süffisante Frage schreit nach ebensolcher Antwort:
Kopierschutz von DVD's entfernen, die DVD durch entfernen des Region-codes überall abspielbar machen, entfernen von diesen elenden nicht verhinderbaren "Raubkopierer essen meine Kinder Spots" noch vor dem Film, es skaliert auf Wunsch auf 20 Bilder runter damits kein Juddering auf PC-Monitoren gibt, kontrolliert die DVD-Laufwerksgeschwindigkeit um die Lautstärke zu verringern. Und all das (einmal eingestellt) im Hintergrund ohne je wieder aufn Nerv zu gehen.
Ausreichend?



			
				Rabowke am 11.09.2008 08:45 schrieb:
			
		

> SecuROM ist eines der humansten (!) Kopierschutzprogramme die ich kenne was die installierte Software betrifft. Du kannst mit SecuROM das älteste Daemon-Tools installiert haben wo gibt, wenn die DVD im DVD-Laufwerk liegt ist es SecuROM *egal*. SecuROM meckert lediglich wenn eine Imagedatei gefunden wird von der auch installiert werden soll.
> 
> Und ich glaube kaum, dass man hier ernsthaft böse darüber sein sollte.


Joah, halt nervig für Leute wie mich, die (aus wohl nachvollziehbaren Gründen) nur Sicherungskopien zu Netzwerkparties mitnehmen, aber damit kann ich noch leben.



			
				Rabowke am 11.09.2008 08:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie auch immer, um den letzten Punkt aufzugreifen: "warum überhaupt ein KS es wird doch eh geknackt". Ich möchte einfachmal Alone in the Dark in den Raum werfen. Es vergingen Monate bis dieser Kopierschutz geknackt wurde. Soweit ich weiß, verwendet AitD5 auch eine Art des SecuROM Kopierschutzes.


2 Wochen.
Release date(s) 	Xbox 360, PC, PlayStation 2, Wii

EU June 20, 2008[2]
NA June 23, 2008[2]
AUS June 26, 2008[2]
->
2008-07-09  	PC Game ISOs
Ob die 2 Wochen waren weil der Kopierschutz so gut oder das Spiel so schlecht war, sei mal dahingestellt. Ist mir auch egal .


----------



## Rabowke (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Raptor am 11.09.2008 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein warum? Aber warum soll ich Geld für ein Spiel ausgeben was sich in mein Betriebssystem einnistet wenn ich mir auch Spiele kaufen kann die sowas nicht haben. Was glaubts du denn warum in jeder Firma der normale Benutzer nicht an die Registry etc. ran kann? Eben weil solche rumspielereien das System instabil machen können und sogar angreifbar. Ich habe nix gegen normale Treiber aber die meisten Kopierschutzmechanismen werden von vielen auch als Rootkit abgestempelt und haben schon mehr als einmal bei leuten problem verursacht.


Ehrlich gesagt ist das der letzte Punkt, worauf ich antworte, da du mir zuviele verschiedene Dinge in einen Topf wirst und dich immer weiter reinsteigerst.

Zum einen, nenn mir doch bitte mehr als fünf aktuelle Spiele die keinen Kopierschutz haben und wenigstens versuchen (!) kommerziell erfolgreich zu sein.

Des Weiteren kannst du nicht das Editieren eines Laiens der Registry doch bitte nicht mit einem Treiber eines Kopierschutzes vergleichen.

Der Treiber ist in sich geschlossen, niemand hat Zugriff auf die Werte und/oder kann was verändern. So ein Treiber wird auch nicht von einem Praktikanten innerhalb von fünf Stunden dahingecoded, sondern von einer Firma (!) und mehreren Angestellten entwickelt, getestet, zertifiziert etc. ... Das ist doch das tolle am Internet: sobald irgendwas ans Licht kommt, was nicht ganz normal ist, verbreitet sich diese Information wie ein Lauffeuer. SecuROM kann es sich wirtschaftlich überhaupt nicht leisten, irgendwelche halbfertigen Produkte, die instabil sind auf den Markt zu bringen.

Hast du irgendwo gelesen das SecuROM eine Backdoor haben soll?
Hast du irgendwo gelesen das SecuROM Daten ins Netz sendet bzw. Empfängt?

Das kann jeder Laie nachvollziehen in dem er sich eine Firewall besorgt und diese scharf schaltet.

Des Weiteren wurde der Ring0 Treiber von SecuROM noch nie und nirgendswo als Rootkit eingestuft, also erklär mir mal bitte woher du deine Thesen hast?

Die gefallen Spiele mit einem Kopierschutz nicht? Bitte. Kauf sie nicht, spiel sie nicht aber verschon uns bitte mit irgendwelchen Theorien von Rootkits, instabilen Systemen und Backdoors.

Im übrigen meintest du in deinen Texten, es wäre ein leichtes sein Programm zu schützen ohne irgendwelche Kopierschutzmechanismen zu verwenden. Ich wart immer noch auf eine Erklärung was genau du meinst bzw. wie du es realisieren willst.

Viel BlaBla und viel Text bedeutet noch lange nicht, dass solche Aussagen auch gehaltvoll sind.


----------



## Heikotomfelde (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				SirVolkmar am 11.09.2008 11:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Heikotomfelde am 11.09.2008 11:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jawoll bzw. Freischaltcode bekommen über www.unlock.sacred2.com


----------



## Rabowke (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK am 11.09.2008 12:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ausreichend?


Punkt #1 sagt im Grunde alles und soweit ich weiss, darf AnyDVD in Deutschland nicht verkauft werden.

Und eine Laufwerksbremse, was ich nachvollziehen kann, gibts zu Hauf als Freeware im Internet.



> Joah, halt nervig für Leute wie mich, die (aus wohl nachvollziehbaren Gründen) nur Sicherungskopien zu Netzwerkparties mitnehmen, aber damit kann ich noch leben.


Ist auch ein gutes Argument, aber sind wir ehrlich:

Wie unterscheidet man zwischen Raubkopie "Image in Daemon-Tools" und Lan-Party "Image in Daemon-Tools"?

Dafür sollte man, meine Meinung, Installationen erlauben die ohne CD/DVD auskommen aber z.B. nur den Multiplayerpart erlauben. Starcraft Spawn ... ich kann es nicht oft genug wiederholen. 

Und, um nochmals auf Sacred 2 zurück zu kommen ... du aktivierst das Spiel auf der besagten Internetseite und kannst anschließend ohne DVD Spielen. Sprich installieren und gut ... was ist daran jetzt 'schlimm'? Das ist ideal für Leute wie dich, die öfters auf LANs gehen und dort zocken.



> 2 Wochen.
> Release date(s) 	Xbox 360, PC, PlayStation 2, Wii
> 
> EU June 20, 2008[2]
> ...


Es waren definitiv keine zwei Wochen bis der Kopierschutz geknackt wurde. Es waren drei Monate und auch nur desshalb, weil der Cracker Zugang zum SecuROM SDK hat und aus diesem Grund den Check aushebeln konnte. 

Wenn du mit sowas kommst ... dann bitte richtig.


----------



## CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 11.09.2008 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Treiber ist in sich geschlossen, niemand hat Zugriff auf die Werte und/oder kann was verändern. So ein Treiber wird auch nicht von einem Praktikanten innerhalb von fünf Stunden dahingecoded, sondern von einer Firma (!) und mehreren Angestellten entwickelt, getestet, zertifiziert etc. ... Das ist doch das tolle am Internet: sobald irgendwas ans Licht kommt, was nicht ganz normal ist, verbreitet sich diese Information wie ein Lauffeuer. SecuROM kann es sich wirtschaftlich überhaupt nicht leisten, irgendwelche halbfertigen Produkte, die instabil sind auf den Markt zu bringen.


Securom gehört zu Sony. Die, die schonmal mit dem Rootkit aufgefallen sind.
Und was soll ich sagen, Sony gibts immernoch und die konnten sich das ganz gut leisten.



			
				Rabowke am 11.09.2008 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Des Weiteren wurde der Ring0 Treiber von SecuROM noch nie und nirgendswo als Rootkit eingestuft, also erklär mir mal bitte woher du deine Thesen hast?


Wahrscheinlich von WikipediaDer Eintrag ist Imho ziemlich veraltet)
"Wegen der von SecuROM verwendeten Technik wird der Kopierschutz vom Programm RootkitRevealer von Microsoft (ehemals von Sysinternals) teilweise als Rootkit eingestuft."


----------



## HanFred (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 11.09.2008 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Es waren definitiv keine zwei Wochen bis der Kopierschutz geknackt wurde. Es waren drei Monate


zwei.


----------



## Rabowke (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK am 11.09.2008 12:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Securom gehört zu Sony. Die, die schonmal mit dem Rootkit aufgefallen sind.
> Und was soll ich sagen, Sony gibts immernoch und die konnten sich das ganz gut leisten.


Ja Moment ... Sony ist wg. eines total anderen Kopierschutzes aufgefallen, der zum einen nichts mit SecuROM zutun hat und zum anderen für Musik-CDs verwendet wurde.



			
				Rabowke am 11.09.2008 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Wahrscheinlich von WikipediaDer Eintrag ist Imho ziemlich veraltet)
> "Wegen der von SecuROM verwendeten Technik wird der Kopierschutz vom Programm RootkitRevealer von Microsoft (ehemals von Sysinternals) teilweise als Rootkit eingestuft."


Lustigerweise fehlt doch dir Begründung, warum das als Rootkit eingestuft wurde.
Nämlich SecuROM hat einen Registryeintrag mit einem * im Namen erstellt, dieser wird im Normalfall durch regedit nicht angezeigt ( quasi "unsichtbar" ).

Lediglich wg. dem Umstand wurde (!), ist nicht mehr der Fall, SecuROM fälschlicherweise (!!) als Rootkit eingestuft.

Wie gesagt ... ein wenig Hintergrundwissen ist nie verkehrt.


----------



## CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 11.09.2008 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK am 11.09.2008 12:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das bricht mir das Herz, vor allem da ich das gleiche machen muss jedesmal wenn ich meine legal erworbenen DVD's unter Linux schaue.
Du wirst verstehen dass sich mein Mitleid hier in Grenzen hält.



			
				Rabowke am 11.09.2008 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Und eine Laufwerksbremse, was ich nachvollziehen kann, gibts zu Hauf als Freeware im Internet.


 Joah, und die anderen Sachen? 30 Programme installieren was ein einziges besser kann? Ne, danke.



> Joah, halt nervig für Leute wie mich, die (aus wohl nachvollziehbaren Gründen) nur Sicherungskopien zu Netzwerkparties mitnehmen, aber damit kann ich noch leben.





			
				Rabowke am 11.09.2008 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist auch ein gutes Argument, aber sind wir ehrlich:
> 
> Wie unterscheidet man zwischen Raubkopie "Image in Daemon-Tools" und Lan-Party "Image in Daemon-Tools"?
> 
> Dafür sollte man, meine Meinung, Installationen erlauben die ohne CD/DVD auskommen aber z.B. nur den Multiplayerpart erlauben. Starcraft Spawn ... ich kann es nicht oft genug wiederholen.


 DAS wäre wohl die beste Lösung.



			
				Rabowke am 11.09.2008 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Und, um nochmals auf Sacred 2 zurück zu kommen ... du aktivierst das Spiel auf der besagten Internetseite und kannst anschließend ohne DVD Spielen. Sprich installieren und gut ... was ist daran jetzt 'schlimm'? Das ist ideal für Leute wie dich, die öfters auf LANs gehen und dort zocken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[Zynismus] Muss ja ne Top-Firma sein, wenn Ihnen sowas mit ihrem Produkt passiert. Wirft Fragen auf, ob man denen irgendetwas von seinen Sachen geben sollte, die wohl *noch* schlechter gesichert sind.[/Zynismus]



			
				Rabowke am 11.09.2008 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du mit sowas kommst ... dann bitte richtig.


Sry auf der Nfo Seite den falschen Eintrag gelesen


----------



## Rabowke (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 11.09.2008 13:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 11.09.2008 12:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stimmt ... Verkaufsstart war 20.06. & am 24.08. gab es besagte Datei. Sind zwei Monate, nicht drei.


----------



## HanFred (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 11.09.2008 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 11.09.2008 13:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aber im grunde genommen hattest du (abgesehen von kleineren rechenproblemen  ) schon recht. es gab zwar ein schnelles release, das war allerdings nicht mit einem crack versehen und wurde deshalb nuked.


----------



## CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 11.09.2008 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK am 11.09.2008 12:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und *warum* sollte ich denen glauben, dass sie soetwas nicht wiederholen?



			
				Rabowke am 11.09.2008 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK am 11.09.2008 12:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das war der Grund warum ich sagte, der Eintrag ist veraltet, sollte mal geändert werden.



			
				Rabowke am 11.09.2008 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Lediglich wg. dem Umstand wurde (!), ist nicht mehr der Fall, SecuROM fälschlicherweise (!!) als Rootkit eingestuft.
> 
> Wie gesagt ... ein wenig Hintergrundwissen ist nie verkehrt.


Wie gesagt, war mir klar, aber deine Frage war ja woher er das hat und ein kurzes googeln ergab den wiki Eintrag als besten Treffer, daher mein Post


----------



## Rabowke (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK am 11.09.2008 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> [Zynismus] Muss ja ne Top-Firma sein, wenn Ihnen sowas mit ihrem Produkt passiert. Wirft Fragen auf, ob man denen irgendetwas von seinen Sachen geben sollte, die wohl *noch* schlechter gesichert sind.[/Zynismus]


Was hat das mit Zynismus zutun? Zugang bedeutet nicht gleich "unberechtigterweise" sondern kann auch bedeuten, dass es ein Programmierer einer Firma ist, die selber SecuROM als Kopierschutz einsetzen und er tagtäglich damit arbeitet.

Und genau das wird in "Szenekreisen" gemunkelt ... 

Da wo Menschen arbeiten entstehen Sicherheitslücken, sei es gewollt wie in diesem Fall oder ungewollt durch Social Hacking.


----------



## CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 11.09.2008 13:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Da wo Menschen arbeiten entstehen Sicherheitslücken, sei es gewollt wie in diesem Fall oder ungewollt durch Social Hacking.


Mir ist doch egal warum die ein Problem haben.
Für mich ist völlig ausreichend sie haben eins, in ihrem sensibelsten Geschäftsbereich.
Dazu eine Mutterfirma die das Trojanische Pferd wie ne Legobastelei von nem 3 Jährigen aussehen lies. Keine gute Basis um irgendetwas mit dieser Firma zu tun zu haben, oder?


----------



## Rabowke (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK am 11.09.2008 13:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 11.09.2008 13:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hast du meinen Text überhaupt verstanden?
Warum haben die ( Sony mit SecuROM ) ein Problem? Es ist möglich für Geld die Entwicklungsumgebung für den SecuROM käuflich zu erwerben und die Einstellungen / Schutz weiter zu verfeinern und zu verändern.

Der Programmierer, der Alone in the Dark geknackt hat, hat nichts, aber auch garnichts mit Sony bzw. SecuROM zutun.

Das Problem mit dem "Rootkit" der Audio-CDs hat nichts mit SecuROM zutun. Warum du jetzt weiter daraufrumhackst ist mir unverständlich. Kaufst du jetzt auch kein Mercedes mehr weil die E-Klasse defekte elektronische Bremsen hatte?

Differenzieren ist das Zauberwort.


----------



## CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 11.09.2008 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK am 11.09.2008 13:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, und?
Die Frage, die ich vllt etwas zu wenig rausgestellt habe war: Was ist der Kopierschutz wert, wenn da jemand an der Quelle sitzt und dir die Dinger aushebelt?
Ist ja nicht so als würde es lange dauern, Spore war ja schon vor Release draussen.
Und ja, das würde ich ein Problem für Securom nennen.



			
				Rabowke am 11.09.2008 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Programmierer, der Alone in the Dark geknackt hat, hat nichts, aber auch garnichts mit Sony bzw. SecuROM zutun.


Hab ich auch nicht behauptet.



			
				Rabowke am 11.09.2008 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem mit dem "Rootkit" der Audio-CDs hat nichts mit SecuROM zutun. Warum du jetzt weiter daraufrumhackst ist mir unverständlich. Kaufst du jetzt auch kein Mercedes mehr weil die E-Klasse defekte elektronische Bremsen hatte?
> 
> Differenzieren ist das Zauberwort.


Wenn mir Mercedes auf Anfrage gesagt hätte: Es gibt keine kaputten Bremsen, alles Lüge und ich deswegen mein Auto zersägt hätte? Um mal deinen Vergleich auf mich anzuwenden? Ja, dann würde ich mir nie wieder einen Mercedes kaufen - selbst wenn ihn mir der CEO persönlich kostenlos vor die Haustür stellen würde.

Ich habe weder die Zeit noch die Lust in dieser Frage zu differenzieren. Denn es ist doch nicht mein Problem und nicht mein Verlust. Die Firma fortan zu ignorieren geht wesentlich schneller und ist billiger.


----------



## Azirophos (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				LoLcalisto am 11.09.2008 10:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Unfassbar, wie geistfrei hier einige argumentieren!
> 
> 95% der Leute, die hier so laut rumschreien, tun dies doch nur, weil sie befürchten 2 Wochen warten  zu müssen, bis irgendeiner, der mehr Ahnung hat als sie den Kopierschutz bricht, und sie sich endlich das Spiel kostenlos besorgen können.
> Das ganze Geschrei von ehrlichen Kunden is doch Schwachsinn.


Aha, alles Raubkopierer also, die sich hier beschweren - wußt' ich's doch!



			
				LoLcalisto am 11.09.2008 10:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Der durchschnittliche PC-Gamer hat genug Wissen, um kostenlos an Spiele heranzukommen, und tut das auch. Jeder, der hier seine Hände in Unschuld wäscht, macht sich lächerlich.


Aha, dieser fiese "durchschnitliche" PC-Gamer ist also an allem Schuld - macht den Scheiterhaufen bereit, wir haben einen Schuldigen! Du stehst irgendwie auf Verallgemeinerungen, oder?



			
				LoLcalisto am 11.09.2008 10:10 schrieb:
			
		

> @Ascaron: Die Idee mit dem USB Dongle, die hier schonmal angesprochen wurde ist sicherlich die sicherste. Leider hab ich keine Preise dazu, aber bei großen Stückzahlen, sollte das doch nicht allzu teuer sein. Nur schade, dass die Entwicklung für SecuROM nun schon abgeschlossen ist.


Gute Idee! Nur.... wenn das dann jeder macht brauche ich dann so 20 USB Ports (und da sind noch keine 6 Peripheriegeräte dabei) - vor allem an 'nem Laptop macht sich so ein "USB Dongle Zwang" sicher gut. Geistfrei, und so.



			
				Rabowke am 11.09.2008 10:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie oben erwähnt: bring doch mal bitte Beispiele, "da es viele Möglichkeiten gibt sein Programm zu schützen".
> Ich beschäftige mich nunmehr, privat, seit mehr als 15 Jahren mit der Funktionsweise von div. Kopierschutzmechanismen.
> Also ... erklärs mir, gerne auch technisch. Bin da ein wenig bewandert.


 Handbuchabfrage? 

@Ascaron Mitarbeiter hier (und einige, die es noch nicht "überrissen" haben):

Ich will auf den, von *meinem*, *legal* erworbenem Geld, gekauftem Computer, nicht extra um Erlaubnis Fragen müssen (DRM), ob ich die von mir, mit meinem (wieder) *legal erworbenem* Geld, *legal erworbene* Software auch tatsächlich ausführen darf, und wann. Ist ja wie bei Mutti zu Hause "Darf ich?" "Ja, Du darfst, Häschen", oder eben nicht "Du hast dein Zimmer wieder nicht in Ordnung" (Computer neu konfiguriert bzw. zu viele Installs). Und hier geht es nicht darum, ob das DRM von Sacred nun "liberaler" ist als das von Spore/Bioshock und Konsorten, sondern um's Prinzip. Es kann mir *keiner* garantieren ob ich das Game in 2 oder 3 Jahren, geschweige denn über längeren Zeitraum, noch online aktivieren und daher spielen kann. Hier geht es nicht um Spore, nicht um Bioshock, nicht um Sacred, sondern darum, wenn diese "Kopierschutzmaßnahme" um sich greift, und mehr und mehr Firman diese verwenden würden.

Ich spiele regelmäßig Spiele, die leicht an die 6-8 Jahre (teilweise sogar mehr) Jahre auf dem Buckel haben. Wenn es damals schon diese heutzutage modische DRM Aktierungschose schon gegeben hätte, dann wage ich zu behaupten, daß ich die Hälfte von meinen Lieblingsgames nicht mehr spielen könnte (ohne zumindest auf nicht so legale Möglichkeiten zurückzugreifen, falls überhaupt gegeben). Warum ich so sicher bin? Entwickler und Publisher gehen pleite, werden aufgekauft, oder stellen den Support aus "finanziellen" Gründen ein. Passiert ständig, und wenn wir einmal bei "all Games work by DRM" angelangt sind dann werden wir wohl nur mehr aktuelle Games spielen können ohne auch noch die Möglichkeuit zu haben die Spiele zu verkaufen (was DRM ja z.T. erschwert, bzw. unmöglich macht). Und da gebe ich auch nichts auf "Das werden wir schon lösen" Aussagen, denn solche haben in der Geschäftswelt keine Bedeutung. Neuer Vortstand oder neue "Ausrichtung" oder "10.000 Stück zuwenig abgesetzt", und schon ist alles vergessen.

Und bei dem eigentlichen "Kopierschutz" (SecuROM) bin ich da noch nicht einmal angelangt. Ein Programm von einer Firma entwickelt/vermarktet, von der ich, wegen ihrer kundenfeindlichen Aktionen (Rootkit anyone?) und Arroganz, keine Produkte mehr kaufe. Ich habe einfach kein Vertrauen in Sony, bzw. Sony DADC, und das heißt ich habe auch kein Vertrauen in Firmen, die sich von Sony DRM/Kopierschutzsysteme kaufen. Da hat Sony bewiesenermaßen schon viel zu viel Dreck am Stecken. Aber belassen wir es dabei, ist meine persönliche Einstellung, und mit der muß ich leben.

Es ist einfach lächerlich, daß man als ehrlicher Kunde (ja, LoLcalisto solche gibt es *tatsächlich*), so 'nen DRM Dreck (sorry über die Ausdrucksweise) über sich ergehen lassen muß. Blizzard ... haben die Probleme mit Verkaufszahlen? Die liefern soldie, gut balancierte, sehr bugreduzierte (fast freie) Spiele ab und paaren dies mit sehr gutem Support für die Spiele. Und ja, es *ist* so einfach den Erfolg von Blizzard zu erklären. Starcraft wurde sicherlich nicht selten kopiert, genauso wie Warcraft II damals, allerdings hat dies dem (finanziellen) Erfolg von Blizzard und seinen Spielen keinen Abbruch getan. Das Geheimnis ist Qualität (in allen Aspekten).

Schade, daß es wohl nicht möglich sein wird für Sacred 2 folgendes durchzuführen: Kein Kopierschutz, Gültige SN für LAN und Online, optional SPAWN version für MP (auf LAN beschränkt), wobei max 1-3 Spawns pro Game / gültigem Key verwendet werden dürfen. *Das* wäre kundenfreundlich. Ich persönlich würde mir das Spiel schon allein deshalb kaufen, auch wenn es dann vielleicht im Regal versauern würde, nachdem mich Sacred nicht so interessiert.

Es wird Raubkopien von Sacred geben, es wird genug Leute geben, die sich das Spiel "saugen", das wird man nicht verhindern können. Dicht mit dem DRM, nicht mit SecuROM oder sonstwas. Stimmt es ist wichtig ob das Game vor dem Release, am Releasetag oder erst eine Woche später "gecrackt" wird, allerdings sollte man sich ernsthaft als Publisher überlegen was eienm wichtiger ist.
1.) Darauf zu hoffen, daß das Spiel nicht  so schnell gecrackt wird und den "bestmöglichen" Kopierschutz, so lästig er auch sein mag zu verwenden, und dafür auch noch zu zahlen, oder
2.) Das Geld, und die Zeit in guten Support investieren, das Spiel gut unterstützen, und evtl. der Verkaufsversion zusätzliche (nichtdigitale) Inhalte, wie mini Artbook, Karte, Hintergrundbuch, alles was man bei einem "RPG" eben gut machen kann, beilegen. 

Was glaubt ihr mit welcher Methode Käufer eher gelockt werden? Bestrafen oder Belohnen?

Man geht mit der Entwicklung eines Spiels immer ein Risiko ein. Man hat Leute, die was Essen wollen und ein Dach über dem Kopf brauchen, Rechnungen müssen bezahlt werdem und dann soll ja auch etwas für die Mühen herausschauen, aber es wird Zeit, daß die Publisher begreifen (wie zB Stardock es vormacht), daß man immer noch "mit dem Kunden" besser fährt als "gegen den Kunden".


----------



## DaStash (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Azirophos am 11.09.2008 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> LoLcalisto am 11.09.2008 10:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist der eine Haken. Der andere Haken bei der Sache ist die Onlinevermarktung, siehe Steam. Einen Dongle kann man schlecht runterladen 

MfG


----------



## Rabowke (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Azirophos am 11.09.2008 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 11.09.2008 10:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und was ist daran jetzt ... sicher? In Zeiten von Scannern, .pdf & kostengünstigen Einzugsgeräten ist das sicherlich kein (!) geeignetes Mittel um Raubkopien einzudämmen.

Sowas hat vllt. früher funktioniert, allerdings kann ich mich da an Zeiten erinnern, wo man solche Abfragen selber rausfinden konnte ( z.B. Budokan ) bzw. einfach das Buch abschreiben.

War früher schon eine lustige Zeit.


----------



## HanFred (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				DaStash am 11.09.2008 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Dongle kann man schlecht runterladen


aber emulieren.


----------



## Azirophos (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 11.09.2008 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Azirophos am 11.09.2008 13:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



War als Scherz gedacht      Eine witzige Bemerkung in so einem langen Post muß doch erlaubt sein 

Aber eine (meiner Meinung nach) bessere Methode findest Du weiter unten in meinem Post.


----------



## Azirophos (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 11.09.2008 13:57 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 11.09.2008 13:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wobei wir wieder beim "wirksamen" Kopierschutz angelangt sind 
Ja ich weiß, Cpt. Obvious und so


----------



## HanFred (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Azirophos am 11.09.2008 14:02 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 11.09.2008 13:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ausserdem wirft ein dongle genau dieselben probleme auf wie eine aktivierung. was, wenn das dongle kaputt oder verloren geht?


----------



## LoLcalisto (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Azirophos am 11.09.2008 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> LoLcalisto am 11.09.2008 10:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wir reden von diesem Forum hier, und über dieses Spiel und die Leute, die hier am lautesten rumschreien.
Spore interessiert mich null!



			
				Azirophos am 11.09.2008 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> LoLcalisto am 11.09.2008 10:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sag einfach nur wie's ist.
Willst du behaupten, dass auch nur einer, der hier gepostet hat, alle seine Games bisher in seinem Leben auf legale Weise bezogen hat?
Ich hab nicht gesagt, dass jeder Gamer alle Games raubkopiert, sondern nur, dass der Durchschnitt dazu in der Lage ist und es gelegentlich tut.



			
				Azirophos am 11.09.2008 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> LoLcalisto am 11.09.2008 10:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jep, 20 Spiele gleichzeitig ... herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Geistfrei, und so ...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				LoLcalisto am 11.09.2008 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Azirophos am 11.09.2008 13:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und denen unterstellt du einfach mal so pauschal (95 kriminelle Handlungen. Es ist Schwachsinn, wenn sich der Kunde über Einschränkungen beschwert. Sauber.... Wie war das mit den Argumenten?


----------



## HanFred (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				LoLcalisto am 11.09.2008 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir reden von diesem Forum hier, und über dieses Spiel und die Leute, die hier am lautesten rumschreien.


es wäre nett, solche nicht fundierten unterstellungen zu unterlassen.


----------



## ChristianeClarenbach (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Azirophos am 11.09.2008 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> @Ascaron Mitarbeiter hier (und einige, die es noch nicht "überrissen" haben):
> 
> Und hier geht es nicht darum, ob das DRM von Sacred nun "liberaler" ist als das von Spore/Bioshock und Konsorten, sondern um's Prinzip. Es kann mir *keiner* garantieren ob ich das Game in 2 oder 3 Jahren, geschweige denn über längeren Zeitraum, noch online aktivieren und daher spielen kann. Hier geht es nicht um Spore, nicht um Bioshock, nicht um Sacred, sondern darum, wenn diese "Kopierschutzmaßnahme" um sich greift, und mehr und mehr Firman diese verwenden würden.



Ja, wir verstehen diese Sorge natürlich. Dazu gibt es bereits einige Statements von unserer Seite. Es ist alles vertraglich geregelt und im offiziellen Forum hat auch Heiko tom Felde bereits bestätigt, das sobald die Möglichkeit der online Aktivierung aus welchem Grund auch immer dauerhaft nicht mehr gegeben ist, sie entsprechend "weggepatched" wird. 
Bei Sacred 1 hatten wir einen solchen Patch ebenfalls heraus gebracht. Es gibt keinen Grund zu vermuten, das wir das bei Sacred 2 nicht tun würden.



			
				Azirophos am 11.09.2008 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Man geht mit der Entwicklung eines Spiels immer ein Risiko ein. Man hat Leute, die was Essen wollen und ein Dach über dem Kopf brauchen, Rechnungen müssen bezahlt werdem und dann soll ja auch etwas für die Mühen herausschauen, aber es wird Zeit, daß die Publisher begreifen (wie zB Stardock es vormacht), daß man immer noch "mit dem Kunden" besser fährt als "gegen den Kunden".



Und genau deshalb haben wir den S2 Kopierschutz so kundenfreundlich wie nur möglich konzipiert. Wir verstehen Eure Bedenken, genau deshalb versuchen wir ja zu erklären, was hier eben anders ist, als bei den bisher gängigen SecuROM Varianten.

Details dazu gibt es zuhauf im offiziellen Forum. 

Lg,
Christiane


----------



## LoLcalisto (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 11.09.2008 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Und denen unterstellt du einfach mal so pauschal (95 kriminelle Handlungen. Es ist Schwachsinn, wenn sich der Kunde über Einschränkungen beschwert. Sauber.... Wie war das mit den Argumenten?


Jeder, wie er es verstehen will.
Siehe 2. Teil meiner Antwort.

Außerdem: "Übertreiben, um das Prinzip deutlich zu machen" (-> stilistischen Mittel), aber dafür ist die Diskussion wohl zu angespannt.


----------



## Azirophos (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				LoLcalisto am 11.09.2008 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir reden von diesem Forum hier, und über dieses Spiel und die Leute, die hier am lautesten rumschreien.
> Spore interessiert mich null!


"Das ganze Geschrei von ehrlichen Kunden is doch Schwachsinn. - LoLcalisto" 
Kein "Schwachsinn", das ist alles was ich damit sagen wollte.



			
				LoLcalisto am 11.09.2008 10:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sag einfach nur wie's ist.
> Willst du behaupten, dass auch nur einer, der hier gepostet hat, alle seine Games bisher in seinem Leben auf legale Weise bezogen hat?
> Ich hab nicht gesagt, dass jeder Gamer alle Games raubkopiert, sondern nur, dass der Durchschnitt dazu in der Lage ist und es gelegentlich tut.


Also von "Jeder, der hier seine Hände in Unschuld wäscht, macht sich lächerlich" (was Du geschrieben hast) bis zu "gelegentlich tut" ist schon ein langer Weg, meinst' nicht? Punkt ist, du kannst nicht wissen was ein Forumposter nun tut oder nicht, und da ich Rechtstaatliche Veranlagungen habe, meine ich, "Unschuldig bis die Schuld bewiesen" ist. Annahmen und Beschuldigungen (die Du ja tatsächlich in den Raum geworfen hast) helfen keiner (Online)Diskussion.



			
				LoLcalisto am 11.09.2008 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Azirophos am 11.09.2008 13:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, Mr. LoL, aber ganz sicher 20 Programme + Spiele... oder?
Desweiteren habe ich derzeit tatsächlich über 20 Spiele auf meiner Spiele Festplatte (Ja, nicht jedes Game muß aus 2008/7 sein und 10-20GB Platz brauchen. Unglaublich.


----------



## HanFred (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				ChristianeClarenbach am 11.09.2008 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, wir verstehen diese Sorge natürlich. Dazu gibt es bereits einige Statements von unserer Seite. Es ist alles vertraglich geregelt und im offiziellen Forum hat auch Heiko tom Felde bereits bestätigt, das sobald die Möglichkeit der online Aktivierung aus welchem Grund auch immer dauerhaft nicht mehr gegeben ist, sie entsprechend "weggepatched" wird.
> Bei Sacred 1 hatten wir einen solchen Patch ebenfalls heraus gebracht. Es gibt keinen Grund zu vermuten, das wir das bei Sacred 2 nicht tun würden.


den gibt es wohl. nicht dass ich euch das wünschen würde, aber was passiert, wenn die firma den bach runter, sprich: konkurs geht? dann habt ihr das gar nicht mehr in der hand und kümmert euch bestimmt um wichtigeres als das wegpatchen eines nicht durchdachten kopierschutzes.
euch kann das dann natürlich egal sein, weil es euch gar nicht mehr betrifft. aber für die besitzer des spiels ist das kein trost, bloss für euch.


----------



## ChristianeClarenbach (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 11.09.2008 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> ChristianeClarenbach am 11.09.2008 14:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dazu möchte ich gerne Heiko direkt zitieren:



			
				Heiko tom Felde schrieb:
			
		

> solang ascaron seine rechnungen zahlt an sony bleibt der schutz bestehen. mit einem fingerschnipp und einem download ist alles ausgeschaltet. vertraglich geregelt wie es sich gehört.
> 
> stell es dir wie einen equilizer vor an dem du über 20 knöpfe den klang einstellen kannst. wir haben es so eingestellt. es werden sich noch sehr viele meckerer wundern wie cool der securom schutz wirklich ist im betrieb.
> 
> ...



Quelle: http://forum.sacred-game.com/showpost.php?p=590370&postcount=228


Lg,
Christiane


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				LoLcalisto am 11.09.2008 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem: "Übertreiben, um das Prinzip deutlich zu machen" (-> stilistischen Mittel), aber dafür ist die Diskussion wohl zu angespannt.


Hat wenig mir Übertreibung zu tun, sondern ist „lediglich“ eine Frechheit anderen so etwas zu unterstellen. Könnte ja auch sagen du sollst in dem Punkt nicht von dir auf andere schließen.


----------



## Azirophos (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				LoLcalisto am 11.09.2008 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 11.09.2008 14:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dafür hast Du aber mit meiner Aussage über die 20 USB Anschlüsse doch sehr pikiert reagiert. Oder gilt deine "Regel" nur für Dich und nicht für andere?

Aber wie auch immer, man sollte auch ein Prinzip haben, daß man erklären will. Alles was Du getan hast war sich über die Leute, die sich über den Kopierschutz/DRM Gedanken machen oder besorgt sind als potentielle "Raubkopierer" darzustellen.


----------



## Worrel (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				LoLcalisto am 11.09.2008 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Willst du behaupten, dass auch nur einer, der hier gepostet hat, alle seine Games bisher in seinem Leben auf legale Weise bezogen hat?


Willst du denn im Gegenzug behaupten, es gäbe keinen Unterschied zwischen:

- jemandem, der sich jeden Monat zig Spiele saugt und dessen Windows inklusive sämtlicher Anwenderprogramme illegal installiert sind und 

- jemandem, der innerhalb der letzten 10 Jahre gerade mal 1 (in Worten: eine!) Raubkopie installiert hatte (Sowohl auf Spiele wie auch auf Anwenderprogramme/OS bezogen)?



> Jep, 20 Spiele gleichzeitig ... herzlichen Glückwunsch!
> Geistfrei, und so ...


Der eine spielt Spiele halt nacheinander, der andere "gleichzeitig" - 

Ich spiele mich zur Zeit durch Diablo 2, Warcraft 3, Sacred, Sacrifice(grad fertig), Bioshock (auch fertig), Quake 3, Painkiller, Puzzle Quest, Darwinia (auch kürzlich fertig) und TRON2.0, Freedom Force vs 3rd Reich und Starcraft hab ich auch noch mal angefangen gehabt - sprich: ich müßte jetzt mit 12 Dongles jonglieren - diverse Steam MInispielchen wie Audiosurf, TwEotW, Everyday Shooter & Co nichtmal mitgerechnet - tolle Idee ...

Und letztendlich ist ein Dongle auch keine Lösung - dann gibt's halt "No-Dongle" Cracks statt "No CD" Cracks *schulterzuck*


----------



## Azirophos (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				ChristianeClarenbach am 11.09.2008 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Und genau deshalb haben wir den S2 Kopierschutz so kundenfreundlich wie nur möglich konzipiert. Wir verstehen Eure Bedenken, genau deshalb versuchen wir ja zu erklären, was hier eben anders ist, als bei den bisher gängigen SecuROM Varianten.
> 
> Details dazu gibt es zuhauf im offiziellen Forum.
> 
> ...



Danke mal für die Erläuterungen. Mein Hauptpunkt bleibt allerdings offen. Dieser ganze Aufwand, und das Geld, daß in SecuROM fließt, wäre es nicht anders sinnvoller angelegt? Vielleicht läßt sich ja mal als so eine Art Test ein etwas "kleineres" Spiel mit den Schutzmechanismen, die ich erläutert habe, herausgeben. Und wer weiß (wenn die Qualität des Spiels paßt) vielleicht wärt ihr überrascht. Wenn man eine Kunden immer ordentlich behandelt bleiben sie einem erhalten.

Ach ja, und bei allem Respekt, aber...


			
				Heiko tom Felde schrieb:
			
		

> .... aber wie *die meute* in den foren ja sagt kann man eh 2 tage vor release s2 frei im internet downloaden ohne schutz.


Ich weiß nicht, ob das die richtige Wortwahl ist.


----------



## HanFred (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Azirophos am 11.09.2008 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, und bei allem Respekt, aber...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


inwiefern soll das ein wertender begriff sein? eine meute ist (bezogen auf menschen) eine aufgewühlte gruppe, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## LoLcalisto (11. September 2008)

*AW:*

Huch, ihr seid aber empfindlich.

Alles was ich sagen wollte ist, dass die so gern verteufelten
Raupkopierer kein elitärer Kreis von Superkriminellen ist.

Ich finde es einfach naiv und schon fast ein bisschen frech, sich hier
hinzustellen und zu sagen: "Jaaa ... wenn der böse Kopierschutz nicht
wäre, ja dann, würden sich alle brav ihr Spiel kaufen".

Ich sehe jetzt von weiteren Verallgemeinungen ab, damit sich hier
keiner mehr persönlich angegriffen fühlt.


----------



## HanFred (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				LoLcalisto am 11.09.2008 14:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es einfach naiv und schon fast ein bisschen frech, sich hier
> hinzustellen und zu sagen: "Jaaa ... wenn der böse Kopierschutz nicht
> wäre, ja dann, würden sich alle brav ihr Spiel kaufen".


wer tut das denn konkret? :-o


----------



## LoLcalisto (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Worrel am 11.09.2008 14:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Willst du denn im Gegenzug behaupten, es gäbe keinen Unterschied zwischen: (...)


Nein, will ich nicht!



			
				Worrel am 11.09.2008 14:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich spiele mich zur Zeit durch (...) - tolle Idee ...


Dann bist du da sicher ein Extremfall (kein Wertung, also bitte nicht schon wieder mit Steinen werfen), und selbst dann musst du ja nicht alle Dongles gleichzeitig an deine Maschine baumeln.

Und nein, Dongle hab ich nicht als Allheilmittel propagiert.
Lediglich als sicherer als Softwarelösungen.


----------



## LoLcalisto (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Azirophos am 11.09.2008 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür hast Du aber mit meiner Aussage über die 20 USB Anschlüsse doch sehr pikiert reagiert. Oder gilt deine "Regel" nur für Dich und nicht für andere?


Da hast du wohl recht.
Genau deshalb sind stilistische Mittel in Foren so tückisch.  :-/


----------



## ChristianeClarenbach (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Azirophos am 11.09.2008 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> ChristianeClarenbach am 11.09.2008 14:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wir hatten auch schonmal ein kleines Spiel, das im Grunde ohne Kopierschutz auf den Markt kam. Es war ein tolles Spiel, absoluter Hit auf den Downloadseiten, aber gekauft wurde es leider kaum. 
Es ist leider kein einfaches Thema bei dem es nur um schwarz oder weiß geht. Es ist sehr komplex und duzende Faktoren spielen dabei eine Rolle, sei es nun rechtlich, Publisherforderungen, Händlerwünsche...

Für uns steht der Kunde immer an allererster Stelle und deshalb versuchen wir aus dem "Salat" an Positionen das beste für die Spieler rauszuschlagen. Bei Sacred 2 ist es diese neue SecuROM Variante geworden. Bei anderen Spielen wird es wieder ganz neu entschieden.

Ich reiche deine Vorschläge aber sehr gerne weiter. Man weiß ja nie. 




			
				Azirophos am 11.09.2008 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, und bei allem Respekt, aber...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry, wir sind auch nur Menschen, selbst wenn manche etwas anderes behaupten. 


Lg,
Christiane


----------



## Goddess (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Mr_Winner am 10.09.2008 22:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allem, da es sich ja wirklich um eine komplett neue Version von SecuROM handelt.
> Wie Heikotomfelde schrieb, soll es wirklich kundenfreundlicher zugehen.
> 
> Schaut einmal hier: *Link*
> Diese SecuROM Version _soll_ wirklich nur dann aktiv werden, wenn das Spiel gestartet wird. Eben kein, uns allen bekannter, Prozess der im Hintergrund sitzt und uns unsere Performance jeder Zeit verbraucht.


Und ihr glaubt das auch noch? Das finde ich herrlich naiv. Es ist der selbe Kopierschutz wie bei Mass Effect, sowie in Spore, wie auch in zukünftigen EA Titeln. Auch bei Mass Effect wird der Kopierschutz mit dem Start des Spiels aktiv, genauso wie bei Spore und allen anderen, in gleicher Weise geschützten Titel. Auch bei diesen Spielen ist es erforderlich, eine Verbindung mit dem Internet aufzubauen, um es zu aktivieren. In beiden Fällen handelt es sich, wie wohl auch bei Sacred 2, um Single Player Titel. Auch die EA Titel können 3x installiert und aktiviert werden, danach ist dann allerdings Schluss, dann ist ein Anruf bei EA fällig.

Die Unterschiede zwischen EA und Ascaron liegen in zwei winzigen Details, die hier gross als kundenfreundlich verkauft werden. Ascaron hat eine Webseite erstellt, auf der alle ihr DRM managen, oder das Spiel manuell aktivieren können. Allerdings liegt auch hier der Teufel im Detail versteckt, wer kein Internet hat, muss zu einem Freund, in ein Internet Cafe, muss über eine Email Adresse verfügen, und diese Webseite benutzen, um das Spiel freischalten zu können. Soetwas erachte ich als relativ sinnfrei, im Hinblick darauf, das letzt genannte ohne eigenen Internet Anschluss sich dann darauf verlassen müssen, dass das System läuft. Wenn etwas gewechselt wird, müsste diese Zielgruppe erneut ein Internet Cafe aufsuchen, oder einen Freund bitten, über dessen Anschluss die Aktivierung zurückzusetzen. An der Beschreibung hierzu fand ich vor allem folgenden Punkt recht amüsant.



> Achtung :
> Probleme beim Zurückgeben der Lizenz können auftreten, wenn zu viele Hardwarekomponenten gewechselt wurden.
> In diesem Fall, versuche es bitter erneut und verwende dabei deine alten Komponenten, oder kontaktieren den zuständigen Support unter support@securom.com.



Ungeachtet dessen, habe ich mir auch die Presse Meldung noch einmal durchgelesen, und fühlte mich sogleich an Bioware erinnert. Denn da gab es eine ähnliche Meldung, mit ähnlichem Inhalt bezüglich der bedenken der Kunden, das man ihre Sorgen ernst nehmen würde, und auf sie zuginge, indem der Kopierschutz gelockert wurde. Fakt ist, es hat nicht gefruchtet, genauso wenig wie Maxis Versuch, Spores Kopierschutz als weniger restriktiv darzustellen als den von Mass Effect. Ascaron hingegen ist das Künststück gelungen, die Kunden zu überzeugen, das ihr System anders, und Kundenfreundlich sei. Soetwas finde ich ziemlich naiv. 

Eine kleine Anmerkung bezüglich meiner Einstellung zu Kopierschutz-Massnahmen im allgemeinen, möchte ich hier ebenfalls noch machen. Ich habe generell nichts gegen einen Kopierschutz, solang dieser funktioniert, und auf meinem System keine Probleme verursacht. Wogegen ich etwas habe ist die Restriktion der Spielehersteller, die mit neuern Varianten eines Kopierschutzes einhergehen. So zum Beispiel die Einschränkung, das ich zwar einzelne Teile meiner Hardware wechseln darf, aber bloss nicht zuviele. Ohne das ich mich auf diversen Webseiten mit einer deaktivierung herumschlagen muss ginge das, wie schon angesprochen wurde, nicht. Wer ohne bedenken bei Sacred 2 zugreifen will, dem wünsche ich viel Vergnügen, genauso wie den Käufern von Spore oder Mass Effect sowie weiterer Titel. Es ist mir in keiner Weise daran gelegen, ein Spiel schlecht zu reden, das ich selbst noch nicht spielen konnte! Wer Ascaron mit einem Kauf unterstützt, und keine Bedenken bezüglich DRM hat, wird mit dem Spiel mit Sicherheit rundum zufrieden sein. 

Zum Abschluss dieser, wieder allzu lang geratenen antwort, möchte ich die Forum-Teilnehmer darum bitten in ihrer Argumentation sachlich zu bleiben, die meinen, alle die bedenken äussern wären potentielle Raubkopierer die nur auf einen Crack warten. Leider muss ich an dieser Stelle aber auch demjenigen recht geben, der hier schrieb, das viele nur heisse Luft von sich geben, und das Spiel nie kaufen würden. Stattdessen aber die Gelegenheit zum _bashen_ benutzen, nur um sich über etwas aufregen zu können. Soetwas empfinde ich als genauso störend, wie pauschal Verurteilungen.  

@Rabowke, in Deutschland mag der Einsatz von AnyDVD und Konsorten ja verboten sein. Bedenken solltest du allerdings, das sich hier auch Mitglieder aus der Schweiz, aus Österreich, Luxemburg sowie anderen Ländern aufhalten, wo es solche Einschränkungen und Verbote nicht gibt.


----------



## Azirophos (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				ChristianeClarenbach am 11.09.2008 15:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Für uns steht der Kunde immer an allererster Stelle und deshalb versuchen wir aus dem "Salat" an Positionen das beste für die Spieler rauszuschlagen. Bei Sacred 2 ist es diese neue SecuROM Variante geworden. Bei anderen Spielen wird es wieder ganz neu entschieden.
> Ich reiche deine Vorschläge aber sehr gerne weiter. Man weiß ja nie.


Danke. Und es wird sowieso nur dann langsam weg von DRM und/oder Kopierschutz geh'n wenn es wer vormacht und damit längerfristig Erfolg hat. Dann vielleicht. Einige Kandidaten (Publisher) finden sich ja schon bereits, und ich hoffe es werden in Zukunft mehr. Sacred 2, oder ein anderes Spiel, würde ich mir aber definitiv nur dann kaufen wenn es kein DRM (mehr) benötigt.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (11. September 2008)

*AW:*

Da ich ebf. mit dem Gedanken spiele, mir Sacred 2 zuzulegen (insb. wenn es weniger auf stumpfe Diablo 2 - Action und mehr Wert auf Story und abwechslungsreiche Quests setzt), habe ich noch eine Frage:

Ich habe keine Internetverbindung an meinem Game - PC.  Da eine Aktivierung auch offline möglich ist, stellt sich mir die folgende Frage: Erfolgt die Aktivierung dann telefonisch (wie bei 2W) ?


----------



## SirVolkmar (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 11.09.2008 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Azirophos am 11.09.2008 14:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich Arbeite mit Dongles und die gehen nicht so einfach kaput.
1 stecken die ja in dein Pc bzw. Hub wo sie nicht stören.
Wenn wirklich ein Dongel defekt ist kann ich ihn jeder Zeit umtauschen.
Wenn der Hersteller bzw.die Firma für ein Dongel sich entscheiden hat kann man auch alle Spiele der Firma in ein Dongel setzen.
Wie gesagt die Profi Software macht das schon lange.
Wie zum Beispiel " Wave Lab" und da ist kein Internat Aktivierung nötig.


----------



## Paktai2 (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				wertungsfanatiker am 11.09.2008 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich ebf. mit dem Gedanken spiele, mir Sacred 2 zuzulegen (insb. wenn es weniger auf stumpfe Diablo 2 - Action und mehr Wert auf Story und abwechslungsreiche Quests setzt), habe ich noch eine Frage:
> 
> Ich habe keine Internetverbindung an meinem Game - PC.  Da eine Aktivierung auch offline möglich ist, stellt sich mir die folgende Frage: Erfolgt die Aktivierung dann telefonisch (wie bei 2W) ?



Viel einfacher, du brauchst lediglich eine Internetverbindung irgendwo, gibst dort einen Code auf der Unlock-Seite ein, Kriegst den Aktivierungscode im Gegenzug und gibst ihn an deinem Gaming-Rechner ein.
Und wenn du wirklich gar keine Möglichkeit hast, ans Internet zu kommen, dann geht auch noch telefonisch.


----------



## Goddess (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				wertungsfanatiker am 11.09.2008 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich ebf. mit dem Gedanken spiele, mir Sacred 2 zuzulegen (insb. wenn es weniger auf stumpfe Diablo 2 - Action und mehr Wert auf Story und abwechslungsreiche Quests setzt), habe ich noch eine Frage:
> 
> Ich habe keine Internetverbindung an meinem Game - PC.  Da eine Aktivierung auch offline möglich ist, stellt sich mir die folgende Frage: Erfolgt die Aktivierung dann telefonisch (wie bei 2W) ?


Du musst in diesem Fall zu einem Freund gehen, oder ein Internet Cafe aufsuchen, und das Spiel über diese Webseite *click freischalten. Wenn du, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, die Aktivierung zurücksetzen musst, wirst du das ebenfalls über diese Webseite erledigen können oder viel eher müssen.


----------



## Paktai2 (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Goddess am 11.09.2008 16:38 schrieb:
			
		

> wertungsfanatiker am 11.09.2008 16:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... oder eben auch telefonisch


----------



## Goddess (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Paktai2 am 11.09.2008 16:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Goddess am 11.09.2008 16:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und der Anruf ist kostenlos?


----------



## SirVolkmar (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Paktai2 am 11.09.2008 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> wertungsfanatiker am 11.09.2008 16:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Bist du ganz sicher das, daß auch mit nur ein Telefon gehen soll ?*_
Habe nirgends wo gelesen das ,daß so ablaufen kann._


----------



## Burtchen (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				SirVolkmar am 11.09.2008 16:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Paktai2 am 11.09.2008 16:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eine telefonische Aktivierung wie bei *Two Worlds* ist nach meinem Kenntnisstand derzeit nicht vorgesehen. In dem Fall würdest du bei einem Freund, Internetcafé oder bei deinem internetfähigen Nicht-Spiele-PC via unlock.sacred2.com einen Aktivierungscode erhalten. Der Spielerechner selbst muss nicht online sein.


----------



## HanFred (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Goddess am 11.09.2008 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> @Rabowke, in Deutschland mag der Einsatz von AnyDVD und Konsorten ja verboten sein. Bedenken solltest du allerdings, das sich hier auch Mitglieder aus der Schweiz, aus Österreich, Luxemburg sowie anderen Ländern aufhalten, wo es solche Einschränkungen und Verbote nicht gibt.


der einsatz mag nach wie vor erlaubt sein, aber jegliche software, die in erster linie dem entfernen oder umgehen von kopierschutzmethoden dient, darf in der schweiz nicht mehr verkauft werden.


----------



## Paktai2 (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Burtchen am 11.09.2008 17:15 schrieb:
			
		

> SirVolkmar am 11.09.2008 16:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Ascaron schrieb:
			
		

> Selbstverständlich wird gewährleistet, dass die Aktivierungsserver die nächsten Jahre funktionieren. Bei jedem Spielstart wird offline geprüft, ob es sich tatsächlich um denselben Rechner wie zurzeit der Registrierung handelt. Solange das der Fall ist, ist eine Installation nur einmal notwendig. Sollte der Spieler vorhaben den Rechner auszutauschen, ist eine Deinstallation des Spiels und eine Aktivierung mit einem neuen Code notwenig. *Liegt keine Interverbindung vor, ist zudem auch eine Offline-Aktivierung des Spiels möglich.*



Ich hätte mich jetzt auf diese Aussage bezogen. Da weiter unten die Möglichkeit der Aktivierung per Unlock-Seite aufgezählt wird, hielt ich das für nen Hinweis auf Telefonaktivierung.
Hast du da nachgefragt oder ebenfalls nur die Pressemitteilung interpretiert?


----------



## TheChicky (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				SirVolkmar am 11.09.2008 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 11.09.2008 14:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch Dongels bieten keinen Schutz. Die Dongels werden einfach emuliert und schon könntest du alle Spiele des Herstellers spielen. All diese Profisoftware gibt es längst überall gecrackt zum Download. Zudem dürfte es nicht billig werden, in jeder Spieleschachtel einen Dongel zu reinzulegen. Das rentiert sich vielleicht bei Musiksoftware für ein paar hundert €uro, aber nicht bei 10-40€uro Spielen.


----------



## SirVolkmar (11. September 2008)

*AW:*

Auch Dongels bieten keinen Schutz. Die Dongels werden einfach emuliert und schon könntest du alle Spiele des Herstellers spielen. All diese Profisoftware gibt es längst überall gecrackt zum Download. Zudem dürfte es nicht billig werden, in jeder Spieleschachtel einen Dongel zu reinzulegen. Das rentiert sich vielleicht bei Musiksoftware für ein paar hundert €uro, aber nicht bei 10-40€uro Spielen. [/quote]

Das ist mir schon klar - bis jetzt ist jedes Spiel / Software gecrackt worden.
Frage der Zeit. Deswegen verstehe ich das nicht warum die unbedingt eine Internet Aktivierung haben wollen.Eine DVD abfrage hätte ausgereicht mit einer Seriennummer.


----------



## Paktai2 (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				SirVolkmar am 11.09.2008 19:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist mir schon klar - bis jetzt ist jedes Spiel / Software gecrackt worden.
> Frage der Zeit. Deswegen verstehe ich das nicht warum die unbedingt eine Internet Aktivierung haben wollen.Eine DVD abfrage hätte ausgereicht mit einer Seriennummer.


du hast die Antwort auf deine Frage eben selbst beantwortet. 
Was glaubst du hat zumindest eine Chance, den Cracks ein Weilchen zu wiederstehen? Securom oder die Seriennummer mit ner DVD-Kontrolle?


----------



## Mr_Winner (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				SirVolkmar am 11.09.2008 11:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe kann ich S2 ohne Internet Installieren.
> Brauch nur das Spiel kaufen bei Freunde in Netz gehen die Nummer aus dem Spiel Anleitung eingeben und den Key dann mit nach Hause nehmen und Sacred2 Installieren und denn Schlüssel ein tragen - RICHTIG VERSTANDEN -


Jap. So soll es nach Pressemitteillung und diversen Beiträgen funktionieren ?



			
				CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK am 11.09.2008 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> > Joah, halt nervig für Leute wie mich, die (aus wohl nachvollziehbaren Gründen) nur Sicherungskopien zu Netzwerkparties mitnehmen, aber damit kann ich noch leben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Installationen ohne CD/DVD?
In einem Strategiespiel kann ich mir das ja wirklich vorstellen. Aber wenn du Sacred 2 ohne DVD installieren möchtest, brauchst du ja bestimmt ~10 GB alleine für die Installationsdatei (im gepackten Zustand). Beim Installieren muss das dann ja noch entpackt werden. Ich weiß 1 TB Platte kostet nur noch 120 Euro, aber ich finde das ist doch ganz schön viel 
Aber Sacred 2 ermöglicht von Haus aus ja schon mal ohne DVD zu spielen und das noch auf zwei Computern gleichzeitig (im LAN-Modus).
Ich weiß, wäre als Standard gerne gesehen, aber ist es ja leider noch nicht. Ist doch schon mal ein erster Schritt.



			
				Azirophos am 11.09.2008 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 11.09.2008 10:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja ne ist klar. In Zeiten in denen es Harry Potter als PDF-Datei gibt 
Aber ich habs ja gelesen…es war nur ein Scherz ^^



			
				Goddess am 11.09.2008 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Mr_Winner am 10.09.2008 22:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jap. Ich glaube das. Schließlich liegt es am Hersteller den Kopierschutz entsprechend zu spezialisieren / modifizieren. Das entscheidet nicht Sony. Du hast ja Recht…darauf kann man sich jetzt nicht verlassen. Aber dass diese SecuROM anders funktioniert glaube ich. Es ist eben nicht EA, das wir vor uns haben…
Wenn man mal ein wenig im offiziellen Forum rumguckt sieht man, dass sich Ascaron wirklich um die eingene Community kümmert. Natürlich glaubst du mir das jetzt nicht einfach so. Aber alleine das Thema in dem es über Wüsche für Sacred 2 geht wurde gezeigt wie sehr man auf die Wünsche eingeht.

Genaueres wissen wir ja bald, vielleicht hast du ja Recht – Vielleicht aber auch nicht 



			
				SirVolkmar am 11.09.2008 19:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist mir schon klar - bis jetzt ist jedes Spiel / Software gecrackt worden.
> Frage der Zeit. Deswegen verstehe ich das nicht warum die unbedingt eine Internet Aktivierung haben wollen.Eine DVD abfrage hätte ausgereicht mit einer Seriennummer.


Im Grunde genommen hast du Recht. Ich würde die DVD-Abfrage auch besser finden. Aber andererseits ist Sacred 2 so konzipiert, dass man es mit einer gekauften Version, zu zweit im LAN spielen darf. Das geht nur, wenn die DVD nicht eingelegt werden muss. 

Gruß


----------



## Rabowke (12. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Mr_Winner am 11.09.2008 21:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 11.09.2008 12:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich glaub du hast das ein wenig falsch verstanden, ich meinte natürlich schon eine Installation von DVD, aber das Spiel selbst kommt ohne DVD im Laufwerk aus.

Darum auch die Erwähnung von Starcraft. Dort war es möglich eine reine Multiplayer Installation zu machen, d.h. es konnte IMO zwei Leute mit einer DVD spielen. Und sowas find ich persönlich mehr als fair.

Zum Spiel erstellen ( sprich als Host ) musst du natürlich die "normale" Version starten und die DVD im Laufwerk haben, aber zum Mitspielen reicht diese Spawn-Installation.


----------



## DaStash (12. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Paktai2 am 11.09.2008 19:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Was glaubst du hat zumindest eine Chance, den Cracks ein Weilchen zu wiederstehen? Securom oder die Seriennummer mit ner DVD-Kontrolle?



Genau so ist es   
Um so höher die Hemmschwelle ist eine Raubkopie anzufertigen, um so weniger Leute werden sich die Mühe machen eine solche zu erstellen, da der Aufwand zu hoch, im Vergleich zum Nutzen ist. 
Das ist auch, unter anderem, ein Grund, warum sich Konsolenspiele, obwohl sie meist teurer als ihre PC Pendants sind, besser verkaufen. 

MfG


----------



## SirVolkmar (12. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				DaStash am 12.09.2008 08:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Paktai2 am 11.09.2008 19:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Diese Leute machen das als eine Herausforderung um zu beweisen das sie es können, so sehe ich das.
Ich bin immer noch der Meinung eine DVD Abfrage reicht.


----------



## Raptor (12. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				SirVolkmar am 12.09.2008 13:26 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 12.09.2008 08:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So sehe ich das auch daraus folgt das ein kopierschutz der noch stärker wäre, würde die Cracker nur ansporen würde. Viele wollen damit gar keine Raubkopien (wie ich dieses Wort haße) fördern, was sie aber indirekt mit ihren Werken machen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. September 2008)

*AW:*

Das Ganze was hier seit Jahren schon stattfindet, ist doch eine art Teufelskreis. Die Entwickler/Publisher rüsten in Sachen Kopierschutz immer mehr auf, verärgern immer mehr den ehrlichen Käufer, so dass auch dieser sich irgendwann frustriert die Spiele lieber lädt als kauft. Ergo --->> noch mehr Raubkopierer... So, das sehen jetzt die Entwickler wieder und denken "Ah da brauchen wir noch einen härteren Kopierschutz".......Somit werden dann noch mehr Käufer verärgert und wandern auch ins Warez Lager ab. So wird das immer weiter und weiter gehen, wenn die Entwickler/Publisher nicht irgendwann die Handbremse ziehen. So machen sie mit großer Sicherheit den PC Spielemarkt kaputt, weil sich das irgendwann niemand mehr gefallen lässt und sich die Spiele lieber irgendwo lädt, weil er da nicht diese Probleme hat.
Solange es der Raubkopierer einfacher hat seine Spiele nutzen zu können, als der ehrliche Käufer, wird sich an der Situation nie etwas ändern. Denkt mal darüber nach, liebe Entwickler.


----------



## Paktai2 (12. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 12.09.2008 19:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Ganze was hier seit Jahren schon stattfindet, ist doch eine art Teufelskreis. Die Entwickler/Publisher rüsten in Sachen Kopierschutz immer mehr auf, verärgern immer mehr den ehrlichen Käufer, so dass auch dieser sich irgendwann frustriert die Spiele lieber lädt als kauft. Ergo --->> noch mehr Raubkopierer... So, das sehen jetzt die Entwickler wieder und denken "Ah da brauchen wir noch einen härteren Kopierschutz".......Somit werden dann noch mehr Käufer verärgert und wandern auch ins Warez Lager ab. So wird das immer weiter und weiter gehen, wenn die Entwickler/Publisher nicht irgendwann die Handbremse ziehen. So machen sie mit großer Sicherheit den PC Spielemarkt kaputt, weil sich das irgendwann niemand mehr gefallen lässt und sich die Spiele lieber irgendwo lädt, weil er da nicht diese Probleme hat.
> Solange es der Raubkopierer einfacher hat seine Spiele nutzen zu können, als der ehrliche Käufer, wird sich an der Situation nie etwas ändern. Denkt mal darüber nach, liebe Entwickler.



Deine Meinung, aber Fakt ist, dass es durchaus schon einzelne Titel geschafft haben, sich ein ganz schönes Weilchen gegen Cracker zu wehren.

Man nehme das schon zuvor genannte Beispiel Alone in the Dark 5. Zwei Monate ist für heutige Verhältnisse beachtlich. Und das einzige Problem das 99% der Kritiker haben ist der reine Unwille und sonst nichts. Warum es so schwer ist, mal über seinen eigenen Schatten zu springen und zu sagen:" Gut, aktiviere ich es halt im Netz. Internet ist die Zukunft und solange alle Angelegenheiten, bezüglich des möglichen Konkurses der Firma, sauber per Vertrag geregelt sind, soll es kein Problem sein."

Und nicht nur das, Ascaron geht da noch ein ganzes Stück weiter.
Jeder darf seinem Kumpel "legal" (!) eine Kopie geben, die er zumindest uneingeschränkt bis auf den Online-Modus benutzen darf. Ja, das ging früher auch mit allen anderen Spielen, aber "legal" war es eben nicht (Mal Blizzard davon ausgenommen). Viele posaunen hier rum, wie toll diese Zeiten nicht waren, aber mit Verlaub, sowas schimpft sich heute Raubkopieren.

Ascaron legt auch kein Hindernis in den Weg, ganz im Gegensatz zu EA. Man kann es installieren so oft man will, und das ohne den Kunden-Support anbetteln zu müssen. Und da hilft auch kein Rumgeflenne, dass wenn die Server in Jahren abgeschalten werden, man das Spiel nicht mehr spielen kann, denn es wurde von den Ascaron-Mitarbeitern schon oft genug beteuert:" Spätestens wenn es soweit kommt, kommt auch ein Patch, der die Aktivierung rausnimmt und das ist auch im Vertrag festgehalten." So haben sie es schließlich auch mit Sacred gemacht.

So sagt mir nun, ist es wirklich nur euer falscher Stolz, der euch im Weg liegt? Genau das vermute ich nämlich. Bisher wurden alle Argumente der Kritiker von Ascaron höchstpersönlich (!) hier aus dem Weg geräumt. Habt ihr schon mal einen anderen Publisher gesehen, der sich so dafür einsetzt, dass seine Entscheidung auch vom Kunden wohlwollend akzeptiert wird? Ich zumindest kenne keinen, sondern eher die andere Verfahrensweise:" Da, nimm, friss und stirb!".

Gut, um nochmal darauf zurückzukommen, Ascaron geht auf Fragen hier ein. Ein paar sehen es ein und sagen zumindest:" Warten wir es mal ab, mal schauen ob es nicht doch in Ordnung geht." Viele andere dagegen, scheinen mangels passender Argumente dann auf die paranoide Tour umzusatteln mit Aussagen wie:" Was? Glaubt ihnen kein Wort, die wollen euch nur über den Tisch ziehen." oder "Ohne mich, ich lass mir doch nicht meinen Rechner ausspionieren."
Man muss zumindest so fair sein und ihnen eine Chance lassen, sich zu bewähren.

THE END
(Ich glaube, mein längster Post ever  )


----------



## Goddess (12. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Paktai2 am 12.09.2008 21:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Und nicht nur das, Ascaron geht da noch ein ganzes Stück weiter.
> Jeder darf seinem Kumpel "legal" (!) eine Kopie geben, die er zumindest uneingeschränkt bis auf den Online-Modus benutzen darf.


Das ist ja auch bei EA Titeln möglich, da sie sich drei mal *aktivieren* lassen, auf unterschiedlichen Rechnern. Der Unterschied ist halt der, das der Besitzer des Originals damit einen, möglicher Weise auch zwei, Aktivierungen verbrät. Bei Spore gibt es keinen Online-Modus, da es ein Singleplayer Titel ist, wie auch Mass Effect. Mit der Ausnahme, das es sowohl für Spore, als auch für Mass Effect, Downloadable Content gibt. 



> Ascaron legt auch kein Hindernis in den Weg, ganz im Gegensatz zu EA. Man kann es installieren so oft man will, und das ohne den Kunden-Support anbetteln zu müssen.


Du wirfst, wie auch andere immer wieder bei diesem Thema, zwei Dinge in einen Topf. Installieren lassen sich sowohl Ascarons Sacred 2, wie auch Spore und Mass Effect beliebig oft. Sobald es *aktiviert* ist, bleibt die Aktivierung bestehen, und das Spiel kann ohne weiteres zu jeder Zeit installiert und deinstalliert werden. Wenn sich etwas an der Konfiguration des Rechners ändert, kann unter Umständen eine neue Aktivierung fällig werden. 

Noch einmal zusammengefasst, Installation und Deinstallation sind immer, in unbegrenzter Anzahl, möglich. Die Aktivierungen sind begrenzt auf 3x bei Titeln von EA, die aber auf Unterschiedlichen Rechnern durchgeführt werden kann. 2x geht es bei Ascaron, will jemand es auf einem dritten PC installieren und *aktivieren* muss erst auf einem anderen Rechner die Aktivierung über die Webseite abgeschalten werden.

Bei EA kommt noch erschwerend hinzu, das pro Windows Account auf ein und demselben Rechner, eine gesonderte Aktivierung nötig ist. Ob das bei Sacred 2 von Ascaron ebenfalls so ist, kann ich natürlich schlecht beurteilen. 



> Und da hilft auch kein Rumgeflenne, dass wenn die Server in Jahren abgeschalten werden, man das Spiel nicht mehr spielen kann, denn es wurde von den Ascaron-Mitarbeitern schon oft genug beteuert:" Spätestens wenn es soweit kommt, kommt auch ein Patch, der die Aktivierung rausnimmt und das ist auch im Vertrag festgehalten." So haben sie es schließlich auch mit Sacred gemacht.


Zur Not gäbe es dann auch die Möglichkeit, auf anderem Weg das Aktivierungs-Prozedere abzustellen, wenn von offizieller Seite kein entsprechender Patch nachgereicht würde. 



> So sagt mir nun, ist es wirklich nur euer falscher Stolz, der euch im Weg liegt? Genau das vermute ich nämlich. Bisher wurden alle Argumente der Kritiker von Ascaron höchstpersönlich (!) hier aus dem Weg geräumt.


Meine Beweggründe, warum ich etwas gegen solche Schutzsysteme habe, schilderte ich hier bereits. Im übrigen ist es auch die nicht sehr rosige Aussicht, zukünftig meine Aktivierungen ständig im Auge behalten zu müssen, nur im in der Lage zu sein, gewisse Titel weiterhin spielen zu können. Im Augenblick ist die Anzahl der Spiele noch begrenzt, bei denen eine Online Aktivierung durchgeführt werden muss. Oder bei denen, wie im Fall von Sacred 2 die Möglichkeit besteht, die Aktivierungen zu verwalten. 

Wenn ich allerdings ein Blick in die nähere Zukunft werfe, und mir Vorstelle das es dann 30 oder mehr Titel gibt, bei denen ich meine Aktivierungen verwalten müsste, graut mir. Deshalb unterstütze ich dieses System, aus schon bekannten Gründen, nicht mit einem Kauf der Titel, die es jetzt schon einsetzen.



> Habt ihr schon mal einen anderen Publisher gesehen, der sich so dafür einsetzt, dass seine Entscheidung auch vom Kunden wohlwollend akzeptiert wird? Ich zumindest kenne keinen, sondern eher die andere Verfahrensweise:" Da, nimm, friss und stirb!".


Ja, Bioware. Bioware Mitarbeiter haben sich in ihren Foren die grösste Mühe gaben, im Vorfeld der Veröffentlichung von Mass Effect für PC, die Skeptiker zu beruhigen und einzulullen mit Versprechungen. Die Kritik richtete sich dort ebenfalls gegen die geplante Kopierschutzmassnahme, die dieselbe ist, wie sie auch bei Sacred 2 verwendet wird. 

Bioware/EA ging auf die potentiellen Kunden letzten Endes nur in einem Punkt ein wenig zu. Die Online-Überprüfung, die alle zehn Tage durchgeführt werden sollte, wurde aufgehoben. Bioware/EA haben sich dann damit gross getan, wie sehr sie doch auf ihre Kunden hören. Als sich aber abzeichnete, das sich am eigentlichen Schutz, also der Online-Aktivierung, die nur 3x durchgeführt werden kann, nichts ändern würde, waren viele natürlich sauer. Diskussionen die nach Release darüber geführt wurden, wurden in den Offtopic-Bereich verschoben, der mit dem Spiel nichts zutun hatte. Wo es von möglichen Käufern dann, in weiterer Folge, auch nicht mehr gesehen werden konnte. 



> Gut, um nochmal darauf zurückzukommen, Ascaron geht auf Fragen hier ein. Ein paar sehen es ein und sagen zumindest:" Warten wir es mal ab, mal schauen ob es nicht doch in Ordnung geht." Viele andere dagegen, scheinen mangels passender Argumente dann auf die paranoide Tour umzusatteln mit Aussagen wie:" Was? Glaubt ihnen kein Wort, die wollen euch nur über den Tisch ziehen." oder "Ohne mich, ich lass mir doch nicht meinen Rechner ausspionieren."


Ich finde es ja gut, das Ascaron Mitarbeiter und sogar der Vorstand, sich in fremden Foren äussern. Und sich freiwillig dazu bereit erklären, Fragen zu beantworten, dagegen ist nichts einzuwenden. Und natürlich sind nicht alle Aussagen, die im Zuge einer solchen Diskussion getroffen werden, richtig. Aber alles gleich als Unsinn abzutun, oder als Paranoid, finde ich in keinem Fall gerechtfertigt. 



> Man muss zumindest so fair sein und ihnen eine Chance lassen, sich zu bewähren.


Oder es einfach sein lassen, bei ernsthaften, vor allem aber Gerechtfertigten bedenken, die leider auch zum Teil harsch abgetan werden.


----------



## Paktai2 (12. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Goddess am 12.09.2008 23:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja auch bei EA Titeln möglich, da sie sich drei mal *aktivieren* lassen, auf unterschiedlichen Rechnern. Der Unterschied ist halt der, das der Besitzer des Originals damit einen, möglicher Weise auch zwei, Aktivierungen verbrät. Bei Spore gibt es keinen Online-Modus, da es ein Singleplayer Titel ist, wie auch Mass Effect. Mit der Ausnahme, das es sowohl für Spore, als auch für Mass Effect, Downloadable Content gibt.


Gut, aber sagt EA, du darfst es auf 3 Rechnern installieren oder an 2 deiner Kumpels verteilen? Ich will keinen anprangern der das tut, aber EA macht das, damit die Meute ein wenig beruhigter ist und nicht bei jedem Rechnerumbau den Support braucht, aber Ascaron bietet das offiziell an, und da verliert man eben keine Aktivierung, weil man die eine, die man braucht, ja immer wieder zurückrufen und neu gebrauchen kann.



> Du wirfst, wie auch andere immer wieder bei diesem Thema, zwei Dinge in einen Topf. Installieren lassen sich sowohl Ascarons Sacred 2, wie auch Spore und Mass Effect beliebig oft. Sobald es *aktiviert* ist, bleibt die Aktivierung bestehen, und das Spiel kann ohne weiteres zu jeder Zeit installiert und deinstalliert werden. Wenn sich etwas an der Konfiguration des Rechners ändert, kann unter Umständen eine neue Aktivierung fällig werden.
> 
> Noch einmal zusammengefasst, Installation und Deinstallation sind immer, in unbegrenzter Anzahl, möglich. Die Aktivierungen sind begrenzt auf 3x bei Titeln von EA, die aber auf Unterschiedlichen Rechnern durchgeführt werden kann. 2x geht es bei Ascaron, will jemand es auf einem dritten PC installieren und *aktivieren* muss erst auf einem anderen Rechner die Aktivierung über die Webseite abgeschalten werden.
> 
> Bei EA kommt noch erschwerend hinzu, das pro Windows Account auf ein und demselben Rechner, eine gesonderte Aktivierung nötig ist. Ob das bei Sacred 2 von Ascaron ebenfalls so ist, kann ich natürlich schlecht beurteilen.


Mist, falsches geschrieben, aber eigentlich schon richtig gedacht. ^^
Aber man muss eben anrufen, wenn man ne 4. Aktivierung will und das kann schon sehr lästig werden. Bei Sacred innerhalb weniger Sekunden die Aktivierung selbst zurückrufen und schon ist sie wieder da.



> Zur Not gäbe es dann auch die Möglichkeit, auf anderem Weg das Aktivierungs-Prozedere abzustellen, wenn von offizieller Seite kein entsprechender Patch nachgereicht würde.


Ja gut, Crack und so, aber um mal auf >>legaler<< Eben zu bleiben: Nein gibt es nicht!



> Meine Beweggründe, warum ich etwas gegen solche Schutzsysteme habe, schilderte ich hier bereits. Im übrigen ist es auch die nicht sehr rosige Aussicht, zukünftig meine Aktivierungen ständig im Auge behalten zu müssen, nur im in der Lage zu sein, gewisse Titel weiterhin spielen zu können. Im Augenblick ist die Anzahl der Spiele noch begrenzt, bei denen eine Online Aktivierung durchgeführt werden muss. Oder bei denen, wie im Fall von Sacred 2 die Möglichkeit besteht, die Aktivierungen zu verwalten.
> 
> Wenn ich allerdings ein Blick in die nähere Zukunft werfe, und mir Vorstelle das es dann 30 oder mehr Titel gibt, bei denen ich meine Aktivierungen verwalten müsste, graut mir. Deshalb unterstütze ich dieses System, aus schon bekannten Gründen, nicht mit einem Kauf der Titel, die es jetzt schon einsetzen.


Leider denken nicht alle soweit, wie du das tust. Der Großteil hängt eben nur auf der Prinziptour:" Was? DRM? Ohne mich!" Und wäre es das einzige Spiel mit DRM, würden sie das gleiche sagen. 
Lustig war noch im Gamestar-Forum ne Meldung:"Ich kaufe grundsätzlich keine Spiele bei denen man sich zwangsregistrieren muss!!!" -->    ...    ... ahja ... welche Zwangsregistrierung? ...
Leute, die sich wie du mit DRM auseinandersetzen sollen gerne Akzeptanz von meiner Seite haben, aber die, die einfach der Meute mitlaufen und schlichtweg nur das Spiel boykottieren, aus Gründen, die sie nicht mal selbst kennen? Nein.



> Ja, Bioware. Bioware Mitarbeiter haben sich in ihren Foren die grösste Mühe gaben, im Vorfeld der Veröffentlichung von Mass Effect für PC, die Skeptiker zu beruhigen und einzulullen mit Versprechungen. Die Kritik richtete sich dort ebenfalls gegen die geplante Kopierschutzmassnahme, die dieselbe ist, wie sie auch bei Sacred 2 verwendet wird.
> 
> Bioware/EA ging auf die potentiellen Kunden letzten Endes nur in einem Punkt ein wenig zu. Die Online-Überprüfung, die alle zehn Tage durchgeführt werden sollte, wurde aufgehoben. Bioware/EA haben sich dann damit gross getan, wie sehr sie doch auf ihre Kunden hören. Als sich aber abzeichnete, das sich am eigentlichen Schutz, also der Online-Aktivierung, die nur 3x durchgeführt werden kann, nichts ändern würde, waren viele natürlich sauer. Diskussionen die nach Release darüber geführt wurden, wurden in den Offtopic-Bereich verschoben, der mit dem Spiel nichts zutun hatte. Wo es von möglichen Käufern dann, in weiterer Folge, auch nicht mehr gesehen werden konnte.


Ok, in dem Punkt geb ich auf. ^^



> Ich finde es ja gut, das Ascaron Mitarbeiter und sogar der Vorstand, sich in fremden Foren äussern. Und sich freiwillig dazu bereit erklären, Fragen zu beantworten, dagegen ist nichts einzuwenden. Und natürlich sind nicht alle Aussagen, die im Zuge einer solchen Diskussion getroffen werden, richtig. Aber alles gleich als Unsinn abzutun, oder als Paranoid, finde ich in keinem Fall gerechtfertigt.


Ich schrieb "viele andere" nicht "alle anderen".



> Oder es einfach sein lassen, bei ernsthaften, vor allem aber Gerechtfertigten bedenken, die leider auch zum Teil harsch abgetan werden.


Wie schon zuvor, mit Gründen, die tiefer gehen als "Ich will kein DRM" ja. Aber wenn halt nur das "Ich will schlicht kein DRM" im Raum steht und man vorher Sacred zu 100% kaufen wollte, weil es einem wirklich zusagt, finde ich es sehr ... mmh ... ja ... kindisch, auf einmal zu sagen "Ne, danke!"


----------



## Solace (13. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Paktai2 am 12.09.2008 23:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Goddess am 12.09.2008 23:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab Sacred lange gespielt, auch online. Entsprechend wollt ich auch Sacred 2 kaufen. Nach der Bekanntgabe des KS nehm ich nun Abstand davon und werde abwarten, wie sich dieser "bewährt".
Die Zeiten wo ich das neueste haben wollte sind schon länger vorbei. Ich hab kein Problem damit zu warten, bis ein Titel als 10 Euro Budget-version auftaucht, bevor ich ihn kaufe.

Mit kindisch hat dies nix zu tun. SecuROM hat sich einen gewissen Ruf erarbeitet und in den letzten paar Monaten nur ausgebaut. Valve's Steam, welches schlussendlich ja auch nur ein DRM ist, steht nach anfänglicher heftiger Kritik mit einem ganz anderen Image da. Warum? Das eine funktioniert ohne Probleme für den ehrlichen Käufer, das andere zu oft nicht. Das eine bietet neben dem KS auch einen Mehrwert für den Käufer, das andere sorgt höchstens für zusätzlichen Ärger.

Die Käufer haben sich mit unfertigen Spielen welche nachträglich (vielleicht) gepatcht werden abgefunden. Von ihnen zu erwarten sich auch noch mit dem Kopierschutz rumzuschlagen, ist nun mal vielen zuviel. Und allein auf die Aussage des Herstellers/Publishers das der KS kundenfreundlicher sei, geb ich im Falle SecuROM nun mal nix mehr.


----------



## Wallrider (13. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Paktai2 am 12.09.2008 21:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Man nehme das schon zuvor genannte Beispiel Alone in the Dark 5. Zwei Monate ist für heutige Verhältnisse beachtlich. Und das einzige Problem das 99% der Kritiker haben ist der reine Unwille und sonst nichts. Warum es so schwer ist, mal über seinen eigenen Schatten zu springen und zu sagen:" Gut, aktiviere ich es halt im Netz. Internet ist die Zukunft und solange alle Angelegenheiten, bezüglich des möglichen Konkurses der Firma, *sauber per Vertrag geregelt sind, soll es kein Problem sein."*


Und da liegt das Problem bei EA.
EA hat sich nicht dazu geäußert wie zukünftig mit dem Spiel verfahren wird.
Sie können einem nicht garantieren, dass das Spiel auch noch z.B. in 10 Jahren zur Verfügung steht, bzw. die Authentifizierung bis dahin immer noch online abgewickelt wird.
_Unter Umstände_n gibt es bis dahin andere Möglichkeiten...


----------



## DaStash (13. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Solace am 13.09.2008 17:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Das eine funktioniert ohne Probleme für den ehrlichen Käufer, das andere zu oft nicht. Das eine bietet neben dem KS auch einen Mehrwert für den Käufer, das andere sorgt höchstens für zusätzlichen Ärger.



Also Steam läuft nur so lange gut, wie es keine Probleme gibt. Wenn man aber erst einmal Erahrungen mit dem tiefergehenden Suppport gemacht hat, ist man im Nachinein mehr als enttäuscht.  Ich vergleiche das mal mit den Callcentern von der Telkom und Co. Solange alles läuft, klappt der Support bestens und einem wird bei kleineren Problemen schnell geholfen. Wenn man aber mal echte Probleme hat, die der Support mehr als nur schlecht, er ist eher frustrierend.

Und jetzt erzähle du mir mal ein paar Anekdoten, aus deinen eigenen Erfahrungen, die Dich zu der oben stehenden Aussage, dass das System eher frustrierend als das andere ist, gebracht haben.

MfG


----------



## FarCryFreak (13. September 2008)

*AW:*

Dieser Kopierschutz ist am Ende aber genauso nutzlos solange es Reloaded gibt ô_Ô.....
Verstehe nicht was die sich davon versprechen...


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (13. September 2008)

*AW:*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten auf meine Frage nach der Offline - Aktivierung (die es tatsächlich also nicht gibt, man muss ins Internet, um zu aktivieren). Höchstwahrscheinlich werde ich die Aktivierung dann also an diesem Rechner durchführen - und währenddessen x Programme laufen lassen, die den Rechner kontrollieren und Zugriffe auf das System verhindern.
Natürlich muss ich zuvor mir erst Sacred 2 kaufen - und das hängt von den Bewertungen in PCG; GSt. und PCA, aber auch von den Forumsmeinungen ab.


----------



## Paktai2 (14. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Wallrider am 13.09.2008 17:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Paktai2 am 12.09.2008 21:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jo, nur dass es hier nicht um EA, sondern um Ascaron geht und ich mich freilich, falls nicht explizit angegeben, auch auf diese beziehe. 




			
				Solace am 13.09.2008 17:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Paktai2 am 12.09.2008 23:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Womit du laut meiner Definition in die Gruppe fällst, die zumindest abwartet und schaut, wie sich das Ganze entwickelt.

Ich finde lediglich das blinde Mitläufertum vieler Leute, nach dem Motto:"Oh Gott, Securom!" dumm. Wenn so ein Mensch etwas in einem Forum auch nur kurz liest, schwenkt er sofort auf rot um, bei allem, was den Namen trägt. Securom stellt aber eben nur die Basis dar. Was der Entwickler daraus macht, ist das was zählt.




			
				FarCryFreak am 13.09.2008 20:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Kopierschutz ist am Ende aber genauso nutzlos solange es Reloaded gibt ô_Ô.....
> Verstehe nicht was die sich davon versprechen...


Du verstehst nicht, auf was so ein Schutz abzielt.
Jeder der das Spiel kaufen will, kauft es mit oder ohne Kopierschutz (mal Anti-Kopierschutz Demonstranten ausgenommen).
Jeder der das Spiel runterlädt, ladet es mit oder ohne Kopierschutz.
Hier geht's um die Leute, die in der Zwischenwelt beider Extreme leben. Sie hätten das Spiel eigentlich schon gerne, nur sind sie sich noch nicht sicher, ob sie es nun kaufen oder laden und halt auf den Onlinemodus verzichten sollen. Schafft es nun ein Kopierschutz, die Cracks zumindest für ein paar Monate aufzuhalten, hat er schon gewonnen, denn dieses Individuum hat es sich dann höchstwahrscheinlich doch gekauft.  Dazu kommen dann noch die Leute, denen der Aufwand zu hoch ist, wenn das Umgehen des Schutzes zu aufwendig ist.
Darum steht auch das Argument der Zeit im Raum. Sacred 2 wird gecracked werden, das steht ohne Zweifel fest. Früher oder später. Nur später heißt in dem Fall mit Sicherheit mehr geld für den Entwickler.


----------



## wolor (24. September 2008)

*AW:*

Seit rund 15 Jahre sammle ich vorzugsweise Rollenspiele und ich habe eine stattliche Sammlung von ca. 150 Stück die ich alle legal erworben habe.  Würden alle so wie Ascaron verfahren, dann könnte ich jetzt wohl einen guten Teil davon in den Müll werfen, weil viele Firmen gar nicht mehr existieren. Ich verkaufe auch häufig wieder Spiele die mir nicht so gut gefallen. Auch dies wird damit so gut wie unmöglich gemacht. Die Konsequenz meinerseits ist klar: Spiele werden nur noch gekauft, wenn ich mir absolut sicher bin dass sie mir auch gefallen, alle anderen Käufe fallen  damit weg und das sind nicht gerade wenige. Sobald die Installationen auf diese Weise eingeschränkt werden, dann geht mir das persönlich eindeutig zu weit. Eigentlich wollte ich Sacred 2 kaufen, aber so muss ich mir das wirklich noch überlegen ob ich diese Entwicklung mit meinem Kauf auch noch unterstütze oder eben nicht. Was daran noch kundenfreundlich sein soll, kann ich persönlich nicht mehr nachvollziehen.


----------

